# Terrible Tanks!



## JelloBetta

I've always known that their were terrible tanks out there, but not anything like these! These tanks are way to small for a suitable habitat for bettas. What may look good to humans may not look good to bettas!

*The "Oh Betta"*

This tank is pretty much ridiculous and stupid, because it only allows your betta to swim in a circle. I'm not sure if it's even a gallon, but it is certainly small!


----------



## JelloBetta

*Lava Lamp Tank*

Obviously really tiny, this tank doesn't allow much for the betta to do. The betta is just kinda there, and it doesn't look possible to feed the betta in the tank.


----------



## JelloBetta

*Fish in Space*

This tank is okay, I guess. But I'm worried about the size- a one gallon isn't great and we could do better then this. It's almost exactly like the Living World 1 gallon tank, but it has a space background.


----------



## JelloBetta

*The iPond*

I'm really worried not just because it's small, but electricity and water don't mix. Think about that poor betta trapped in there, help!


----------



## JelloBetta

*The Common Tiny Bowl*

And I thought only pet stores were doing this....apparently not! These bowls are far too small and are probably around 0.2 or 0.3 gallons. Not sure were people are getting these, but I hope they stop buying them soon!


----------



## JelloBetta

*The Bubble Tank*

Is anyone wondering how that thing stays on the table? That's my big safety concern for the fish and the people living there. I would think twice before getting this tank.


----------



## JelloBetta

*The Big V Tank*

This is way to small, and wouldn't the bettas be flaring at each other all day, stressing themselves out? There is no lid, bettas will jump out and perish.


----------



## BettaLover13579

Humans are selfish, and mean. Unfortunately, as much as we want to help the poor creatures all we can do is pray for them and spread the word.


----------



## Agent13

JelloBetta said:


> *The Big V Tank*
> 
> This is way to small, and wouldn't the bettas be flaring at each other all day, stressing themselves out? There is no lid, bettas will jump out and perish.


That would be cute with a little plant and shrimp in each section.


----------



## Tree

that would be an AWESOME plant tank! 8D


----------



## JelloBetta

Good luck finding that tank for your plants! In the meantime, I found a ridiculous divided tank that is way to small for any betta. I don't see how they can't flare through the divider, either.....


----------



## JelloBetta

A size comparison of the iPond and the real iPod. Although the iPond is a slight bit larger then the iPod, it is still 15 times smaller then the recommended tank size.


----------



## SeaKnight

JelloBetta said:


> *The Common Tiny Bowl*
> 
> And I thought only pet stores were doing this....apparently not! These bowls are far too small and are probably around 0.2 or 0.3 gallons. Not sure were people are getting these, but I hope they stop buying them soon!


I use ones like these as temporary containers on the rare occasion Mr. B's tank needs a little more than a regular water change/vacuuming. But never as permanent housing!!!


----------



## Tree

SeaKnight said:


> I use ones like these as temporary containers on the rare occasion Mr. B's tank needs a little more than a regular water change/vacuuming. But never as permanent housing!!!



Agreed, like a tank for keeping them in when doing a full clean of the tanks, or for when taking pictures of the boys/girls. Never a home for them.


----------



## Sylerwin

JelloBetta said:


> A size comparison of the iPond and the real iPod. Although the iPond is a slight bit larger then the iPod, it is still 15 times smaller then the recommended tank size.


This makes me sick.


----------



## Pocketmew

Would be nice if it was bigger..I'm posting this because READ THE DESCRIPTION

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Aqua-Culture-BettaView-Aquarium-.5-Gallon-Fish-Aquatic-Pets/17248150

It comes with a DIVIDER. How...are you going to divide a .5...whaaaaaat.


----------



## Tree

Pocketmew said:


> Would be nice if it was bigger..I'm posting this because READ THE DESCRIPTION
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Aqua-Culture-BettaView-Aquarium-.5-Gallon-Fish-Aquatic-Pets/17248150
> 
> It comes with a DIVIDER. How...are you going to divide a .5...whaaaaaat.



OH GOD x_x 

Here is the thing that made me laugh:
"This compact aquarium takes up minimal space, and is easy to maintain."

Yeahhhhh, cleaning it two times a day is EASY?! *rolls eyes*


----------



## VivianKJean

I've started seeing this one in my Petcos. Its probably less the .5 gallon and the "catch" is that it cleans itself...


----------



## givemethatfish

I actually emailed the No-Clean Aquariums people (pictured in post above) about how I thought their concept was awesome but the container was just too small. They wrote back saying they were going to release larger sizes in spring of 2014. I don't see them yet, but maybe it will happen. It's actually a great concept if it were larger.


----------



## VivianKJean

I agree that it's a great thing! but yeah, the tank is too small! If it came in like a 1 gallon or 2.5 gallon size that would be amazing. Hopefully they do come out with some! I just worry cause I know parents are going to be buying these small tanks like crazy and MAYBE only putting new water in like every few weeks or when the water starts to look cloudy. (also I watched the infomercial and they show 2 goldfish in one of these at one point)


----------



## MantisFTW

My least favorites are the Aqua Farm and Aquatunes. 

Aquafarm looks really cool and all, but the idea is that its a self-cleaning fish tank that _grows food for the betta._ As im sure all of you know, bettas are carnivorous, and this is essentially starving the betta of every nutrient it actually needs... plus there is no actual water circulation. 










Aquatunes doubles as a tank and an mp3 player. Not only is it a danger to you and the fish doubling as an electrical appliance, but Im sure it must also be extremely stressful for the fish playing loud music from directly inside the tank...


----------



## givemethatfish

To be fair, I'm not sure Aquafarm claims to grow food *for the betta*. It just says it grows food.


----------



## Agent13

Aquafarm grows food for humans . 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## atb224155

And I thought some of the other tanks I found at either PetSmart or Petco were ridiculous. I don't approve of the vase tanks, but the one that was posted as round, that was what lost me their.


----------



## DarkSins

.5 Gallon found at PetSmart. Followed by a lady who attempted to tell me I was silly for keeping mine in anything bigger, because they "don't lie a lot of room".


----------



## atb224155

Dang, Pet Smart is doing a good ruining people's pets


----------



## Agent13

They don't like a lot of room? Now I can buy the standard explanation .. They don't need a lot of room ... But "like " .. Well tell that to my betta who was super happy in 55g. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## MantisFTW

Oh, wow, well I feel dumb for not realizing the Aquafarm grows food for humans. That suddenly makes loads more sense. I could have sworn I saw something that said the betta feeds off the roots of the plant. Maybe I'm thinking of a different tank...


----------



## JelloBetta

Once again, I'm not putting my iPod anywhere near water. Electronic tanks are stupid to me. Lights and filters are okay, but still.


----------



## Agent13

JelloBetta said:


> Once again, I'm not putting my iPod anywhere near water. Electronic tanks are stupid to me. Lights and filters are okay, but still.



Lol. But I have noooo problem plopping my iPhone into my tanks to snap pics from better angles ;-)



Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## JelloBetta

This tank makes me sick..IT ISN'T EVEN A TANK! These are being worn by people, and REAL living fish are kept inside. This fashion statement? Plain wrong.


----------



## BlueLacee

These are terrible, im ashamed to be called a fellow human being right now


----------



## VivianKJean

I think the idea of having a tank on the wall is good. Especially for people who have limited space but the fact that you can't even put at least a filter in here bothers me. I did meet a woman that said that tank holds about a gallon, which isn't terrible, but not great either.


----------



## Sathori

I would be terrified that the bowl would come crashing down O.O


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet

I bought one on sale, hoping it would be do-able... it's super tall and thin, it does hold just under a gallon, and you could run a little 8W heater in there... but with enough gravel to make it look good, there's really not much room, and NO room for decor... I'm going to make a little planted snail/shrimp tank eventually.


----------



## Arashi Takamine

Popping back in here after a long time but anyone remember those weird Aqua Box or Aqua Pod thingies?


----------



## JelloBetta

Sathori said:


> I would be terrified that the bowl would come crashing down O.O


Yeah, I think it would after a while 0-0


----------



## JelloBetta

The only thing I can say about this tank is that it's probably antique and it's just plain strange. It's WAY to small for any fish, not even a tiny neon tetra.


----------



## BunnyLover

That's more of a water bottle than a tank.
Also, the cap is screwed on so that no oxygen is available for the betta.

I'd expect something like that to be sold in China or shipped from China, but not USA.

*ahem*









This is to what I was referring, but with fish, instead.


----------



## DoryAndNemo

I was told by a petsmart employee that this tank was okay for a betta! And for two bettas!?









Link: http://www.petsmart.com/gsi/webstor...tegoryName=300065&CatalogName=36&SKU=36-16695

My fish is currently in here, without the divider and I will be getting at least a 3 gallon very soon. I'm currently doing daily water changes.

I'm sill quite mad at Petsmart, since they told me it was okay >.<


----------



## VivianKJean

DoryAndNemo said:


> I was told by a petsmart employee that this tank was okay for a betta! And for two bettas!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link: http://www.petsmart.com/gsi/webstor...tegoryName=300065&CatalogName=36&SKU=36-16695
> 
> My fish is currently in here, without the divider and I will be getting at least a 3 gallon very soon. I'm currently doing daily water changes.
> 
> I'm sill quite mad at Petsmart, since they told me it was okay >.<


I bought this tank as a holding tank during water changes because my bettas HATE cups so much. I've seen petco tell people the same thing about that tank though.


----------



## BunnyLover

I'm... Not sure if i'd eat any food grown in a fish tank. Sounds gross!


----------



## shyanne

DoryAndNemo said:


> I was told by a petsmart employee that this tank was okay for a betta! And for two bettas!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link: http://www.petsmart.com/gsi/webstor...tegoryName=300065&CatalogName=36&SKU=36-16695
> 
> My fish is currently in here, without the divider and I will be getting at least a 3 gallon very soon. I'm currently doing daily water changes.
> 
> I'm sill quite mad at Petsmart, since they told me it was okay >.<


Ooh, that is way too small for a single betta, let alone two. 
Your betta will love the 3 gallon!
Thankfully my local petsmart employees aren't like that. When I was going to get a upgrade tank for my first betta, I was going to get a 2.5 gallon. A employee told me a 5.5 gallon would be better.

And all the tanks on here are horrible. I would feel so bad keeping any living thing in those. :-(


----------



## shyanne

BunnyLover said:


> I'm... Not sure if i'd eat any food grown in a fish tank. Sounds gross!


I wouldn't either. That's gross! :blueworry:
Just wondering, why is your picture of canned tuna? :rofl:


----------



## BunnyLover

shyanne said:


> I wouldn't either. That's gross! :blueworry:
> Just wondering, why is your picture of canned tuna? :rofl:



I thought it was funny and pun-like. In Spongebob cartoons, words like "Tarter Sauce" and such are used as bad words/jokes and all. 

I'm really vegetarian.


----------



## shyanne

BunnyLover said:


> I thought it was funny and pun-like. In Spongebob cartoons, words like "Tarter Sauce" and such are used as bad words/jokes and all.
> 
> I'm really vegetarian.


Haha! It's funny :-D


----------



## DoryAndNemo

Could I divide a 3 gallon tank for two bettas, or is that too small?


----------



## shyanne

DoryAndNemo said:


> Could I divide a 3 gallon tank for two bettas, or is that too small?


No, I wouldn't recommend it. A 3 gallon is only big enough for one. 
You could _maybe_ divide a 5 gallon, but a divided 10 gallon would be better. :-D


----------



## DoryAndNemo

Okay! Just wanted to make sure 

Thanks!


----------



## TheBlur

So I was in PetSmart a few weeks ago to shop for a 10 gallon to put my female in, and the "fish attendant" at the store told me that betta fish (males or females) could NOT be put in a 10 gallon tank because they would attack the glass walls and kill themselves by literally smashing into it repeatedly. They also then suggested that no betta should ever ever ever be housed with fish of ANY kind ever, because they will kill and eat them. They then recommended a .5 gallon plastic container. I literally laughed and just walked away.

For the record, don't trust the PetSmart/PetCo people. Very very few of them actually know anything true about the fish they "care" for. Trust the people who deal with bettas in healthy happy homes...


----------



## JelloBetta

shyanne said:


> I wouldn't either. That's gross! :blueworry:
> Just wondering, why is your picture of canned tuna? :rofl:


Food for humans growing from a tank is like canned fruits- I will never eat them or even use them. However, if it allowed the betta to eat the roots I suppose it would be a bit better.


----------



## Kumo

My suite mate had their betta fish in this: http://i.walmartimages.com/i/p/00/04/74/31/90/0004743190554_500X500.jpg

I rescued the poor thing and put him in my 2.5 rectangular cube with an actual heater and filter and he's doing MUCH better now (his color is returning but he still has a slight tilt to him whenever he's not moving). I wanted to do illegal things to my suite mate for keeping her fish in that ****ty container. Not to mention, she had something in there that took up half the space.



TheBlur said:


> So I was in PetSmart a few weeks ago to shop for a 10 gallon to put my female in, and the "fish attendant" at the store told me that betta fish (males or females) could NOT be put in a 10 gallon tank because they would attack the glass walls and kill themselves by literally smashing into it repeatedly. They also then suggested that no betta should ever ever ever be housed with fish of ANY kind ever, because they will kill and eat them. They then recommended a .5 gallon plastic container. I literally laughed and just walked away.


Who bettas are housed with, totally depends on the temperament of them. My blue betta fish I rescued? I wouldn't house him with anyone besides a snail, because he puffs himself up at the sign of ANY fish (betta or not). My red boy, Charmander? Nope, he doesn't care. He only flairs up if he sees another betta.


----------



## MantisFTW

Kumo said:


> Who bettas are housed with, totally depends on the temperament of them. My blue betta fish I rescued? I wouldn't house him with anyone besides a snail, because he puffs himself up at the sign of ANY fish (betta or not). My red boy, Charmander? Nope, he doesn't care. He only flairs up if he sees another betta.


I have to give you brownie points for this, Charmander is my absolute favorite Pokemon EVER.


----------



## LisArtist

I'll defend the AquaFarm. 

Although a little small, at 3.5 gallons, it is very easy to cycle and puts the nitrates in the nitrogen cycle to good work. It's a farming method called aquaponics, and actually those rice paddies that these little fish are originally symbiotic with are aquaponic gardens. 

Yes, you have to feed the betta. My little betta is happily eating bloodworms right now and then should continue working on his bubble nest.

If you eat any plants, wherever their roots may be, the nitrogen cycle is cycling ammonia waste from animals into nitrites and nitrates that the plants eat. 

Life is icky. But my herbs are delicious! In true aquaponics I would eat my fish too. 

Eat your vegetables.


----------



## JelloBetta

LisArtist said:


> I'll defend the AquaFarm.
> 
> Although a little small, at 3.5 gallons, it is very easy to cycle and puts the nitrates in the nitrogen cycle to good work. It's a farming method called aquaponics, and actually those rice paddies that these little fish are originally symbiotic with are aquaponic gardens.
> 
> Yes, you have to feed the betta. My little betta is happily eating bloodworms right now and then should continue working on his bubble nest.
> 
> If you eat any plants, wherever their roots may be, the nitrogen cycle is cycling ammonia waste from animals into nitrites and nitrates that the plants eat.
> 
> Life is icky. But my herbs are delicious! In true aquaponics I would eat my fish too.
> 
> Eat your vegetables.


You'd eat your FISH? I'm sorry but thats just abusive to me. Real abusive to all the fish lovers out there. Bettas aren't even big enough to eat, unless your a cat.


----------



## MameJenny

Just report the spammers. Someone will delete their posts soon enough. They're probably not even humans.

I'd eat things grown in fish water. It seems fairly efficient. (I wonder if I could fit a few lettuce plants in my filters?) It seems gross, but remember that you're not actually eating fish poop. The nutrients from the poop get taken up by the plants, not the actual poop, and turned into the leaves and fruits. If you're disturbed by the thought, think about what regular vegetables are grown in. Ever used manure on your garden?


----------



## shyanne

Lol, i'm just like that. I'm always scared i'll get something from the fish water, so I wash my hands really good after messing with it. That doesn't stop me from playing with them though (Tag lol). I just couldn't imagine eating something grown from it .
Anyways, I get what you're saying. I know veggies come from manure, but I keep that thought away haha. :-D

Oh, I won't get in a fight about that. :lol:


----------



## Agent13

shyanne said:


> Lol, i'm just like that. I'm always scared i'll get something from the fish water, so I wash my hands really good after messing with it. That doesn't stop me from playing with them though (Tag lol). I just couldn't imagine eating something grown from it .
> 
> Anyways, I get what you're saying. I know veggies come from manure, but I keep that thought away haha. :-D
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I won't get in a fight about that. :lol:



Lol! No argument to be had shyanne.. You are very honest about your irrational fear . Its nice to see your ability to understand your fear of fish poo raised food .. Even though not rational it's 110% real 

On another note ... You'd have never survived living with my little brother .. Boy can make the most innocent of foods sound absolutely unappetizing . That man can turn anyone against food for his own entertainment . Jerk ;-)


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## LisArtist

JelloBetta said:


> You'd eat your FISH? I'm sorry but thats just abusive to me. Real abusive to all the fish lovers out there. Bettas aren't even big enough to eat, unless your a cat.


LOL, no, I would not eat my betta! My betta is a pet and watching him brings us much joy! However, if I really got into aquaponics, at backyard scale, not desktop scale, I could switch to tilapia or bluegill or some other type of fish that is commonly eaten. I was just trying to describe aquaponic gardening and why my fish tank is not a "terrible tank".

You don't even have to eat the plants, you can just plant some houseplants, if you want.


----------



## JelloBetta

Oh, that makes more sense now. At least your not a cat :lol:


----------



## shyanne

Agent13 said:


> Lol! No argument to be had shyanne.. You are very honest about your irrational fear . Its nice to see your ability to understand your fear of fish poo raised food .. Even though not rational it's 110% real
> 
> On another note ... You'd have never survived living with my little brother .. Boy can make the most innocent of foods sound absolutely unappetizing . That man can turn anyone against food for his own entertainment . Jerk ;-)
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


I think my little brother made me this way :roll: . He is really disgusting lol :shock:

Haha, you sound like one of those support group people, not in a bad way.


----------



## MrPeachesForever

I have my own terrible tank contribution.... The "Teddy Tank".







I can't seem to find anything about size, but looks to be about 1 gal. from comparisons. Cute idea, but would have to be huge to work!


----------



## JelloBetta

Lord, teddy tanks. Who would of thought of something so ridiculous? I mean, kids are gonna hug that teddy bear, and possibly break the tank.


----------



## shyanne

Here's some things people keep their fish in. I haven't posted any photos on this thread, so: 







Omg, a blender:







A purse, seriously:


----------



## VivianKJean

These are a few I found when I searched "betta fish tanks" in google.

The wine bottle kills me.... I've seen it before. Someone on Etsy is making these and selling them as proper fish tanks for bettas. I believe they said that bettas are "decorations".


----------



## VivianKJean

I found the listing for the wine bottle betta tank!!!!

https://www.etsy.com/listing/150721391/glass-wine-bottle-betta-fish-tank


----------



## MantisFTW

Don't forget, that whole discussion only started because I mixed up the Aquafarm with a different product. 
The idea was that the plant feeds from the fishes waste while the betta feeds off the plants roots in a symbiotic relationship. The product quotes "You never have to feed or change the water." I thought the Aquafarm was that product until I realized it was something totally different and safe. I finally remembered what it was and found the real culprit... The Betta in a Vase. As in an actual product, not just any old betta inside of a vase. And like I said, the betta eats off the roots and never gets changed for its entire life.


----------



## Polkadot

This is one of the worst I've seen.The overall size of this is tiny,not to mention the size of the individual sections,and be so close to each other.I can't believe places actually sell these things.Horrible!

http://theaquariumshop.com.au/shopexd.asp?id=5049&name=3+Bay+Fighting+Fish+Container+Small


----------



## atb224155

That looks like those breeding bettas that are divided...For breeding purposes, I have no clue if their worth it. But to keep a betta in one of those, not cool at all.


----------



## shyanne

Here's a vase with floating candles :shock:


----------



## atb224155

Dude, whoever owns this tank deserves a citation for this. Health Code Violation.


----------



## Agent13

atb224155 said:


> Dude, whoever owns this tank deserves a citation for this. Health Code Violation.



Would only really be a health code applicable situation if it was some public establishment ... Even so unlikely this is a violation of any codes I know unless in Germany or similar countries. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## atb224155

I don't know how it work in other countries, but in America. The SPCA would probably be called...Found a couple of tanks from Zoomed that warrant a look:


















They look the same, but one is a 1 galleon and the other is a 2 galleon. One is a condo, the other is a betta house:

Search Results: Products


----------



## Agent13

atb224155 said:


> I don't know how it work in other countries, but in America. The SPCA would probably be called...Found a couple of tanks from Zoomed that warrant a look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They look the same, but one is a 1 galleon and the other is a 2 galleon. One is a condo, the other is a betta house:
> 
> Search Results: Products



SPCA unfortunately does not protect fish .. Or even most reptiles either . 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## JelloBetta

shyanne said:


> Here's a vase with floating candles :shock:
> View attachment 353577


Lord, I'd be afraid every second that the water would be way too warm and that something was gonna burn 0.0


----------



## hubbley

I've always love those bubble tanks that hang off the table like that. If I was absolutely 100% no doubt in my mind positive that it would not fall off I would have those hanging off every table in my apartment, with out without fish.

But, until that day, average rectangular tank is perfecto.


----------



## danielleduq

these disgust me


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

Remember when you were a kid and you went to a fair or dumpy carnival and they had those little candle glasses with a fish in each one and if you landed the Ping pong ball in a cup you got that cup and that fish?
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-SmVh2qpfVX8/UjJjVDYNd-I/AAAAAAAAALE/RCEkIMKOm14/s1600/goldfish+game.jpg


----------



## CheeseEstep

heres one that is a table.....not real sure how I feel about it...I kinda like it and really want to get one.. but would it be human??? http://www.walmart.com/ip/Aqua-Square-Coffee-Table-25-Gallon-Aquarium/17634292


----------



## scififan523

I would think that it would be humane. I mean, there looks to be a separation between the top of the tank and where the "coffee table" glass starts, so you're not setting things directly on the tank...


----------



## VivianKJean

Bikeridinguckgirl14 said:


> Remember when you were a kid and you went to a fair or dumpy carnival and they had those little candle glasses with a fish in each one and if you landed the Ping pong ball in a cup you got that cup and that fish?
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-SmVh2qpfVX8/UjJjVDYNd-I/AAAAAAAAALE/RCEkIMKOm14/s1600/goldfish+game.jpg


My town fair had something like this. Only instead of getting a life fish, you got a certificate for one fish and you can go to a pet store and claim it.

Much better then having them at the fair all day but I always wondered how many parents just put all of the first their children won into a small bowl....


----------



## MameJenny

CheeseEstep said:


> heres one that is a table.....not real sure how I feel about it...I kinda like it and really want to get one.. but would it be human??? http://www.walmart.com/ip/Aqua-Square-Coffee-Table-25-Gallon-Aquarium/17634292


This would make a really cool reef tank. Lighting would be a problem, though...


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

VivianKJean said:


> My town fair had something like this. Only instead of getting a life fish, you got a certificate for one fish and you can go to a pet store and claim it.
> 
> Much better then having them at the fair all day but I always wondered how many parents just put all of the first their children won into a small bowl....


My fairs always did it like this with either bettas or feeder fish, and the water was always dyed like that


----------



## TheBlur

CheeseEstep said:


> heres one that is a table.....not real sure how I feel about it...I kinda like it and really want to get one.. but would it be human??? http://www.walmart.com/ip/Aqua-Square-Coffee-Table-25-Gallon-Aquarium/17634292



I actually know someone with one of these (not this big though.) There's a heater and a filter attached to their table. And the users make sure to use coasters on the glass so its not loud. Also there's an extra thick layer/double layer of glass at the top so as to minimize fish disturbance. The legs aren't swimmable they're filled in. Its actually just a really big fish tank with legs...that you use as a table. As long as you have it set up for proper feedings its perfectly safe. (many come with automatic feeders)


----------



## JelloBetta

Bikeridinguckgirl14 said:


> Remember when you were a kid and you went to a fair or dumpy carnival and they had those little candle glasses with a fish in each one and if you landed the Ping pong ball in a cup you got that cup and that fish?
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-SmVh2qpfVX8/UjJjVDYNd-I/AAAAAAAAALE/RCEkIMKOm14/s1600/goldfish+game.jpg


I've seen bettas in those little glass cups, most were dead. And if you got a cup with a dead fish in it they'd get another live one


----------



## DoryAndNemo

Just saw this on Google images, A fish tank, made inside an xbox! :-(


----------



## Plakattyphoon1234

*Tempoarily*



JelloBetta said:


> *The Bubble Tank*
> 
> Is anyone wondering how that thing stays on the table? That's my big safety concern for the fish and the people living there. I would think twice before getting this tank.


Good for a tank when cleaning it.Not perment.


----------



## Agent13

DoryAndNemo said:


> Just saw this on Google images, A fish tank, made inside an xbox! :-(



That's a pico reef aquarium . About 1/2 gallon and REALLY well made and maintained . Pico sized corals crab shrimp and a fish.. All pico sized (EXTREMELY small) . Wasn't ever made for a betta .


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## BettaGirl48

People really need to realize fish aren't decorations. Those tanks are terrible.


----------



## VivianKJean

I just assisted my boss at a wedding (im a photography student) and the bride had a betta in each of the vases on her tables at the reception. There must have been like 50 bettas there. I give up.


----------



## kamilkaze13

This makes me sick...


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

kamilkaze13 said:


> This makes me sick...


Are those mustard gasses too!? Looks like someone must have just put a whole spawn in vases


----------



## InStitches

Bikeridinguckgirl14 said:


> Are those mustard gasses too!? Looks like someone must have just put a whole spawn in vases


I recognize those bottles. I cannot recall which breeder. But isn't this normal for large-scale breeders? (in Thailand)


----------



## kamilkaze13

Yeah i've also seen this in my country, Cuba.


----------



## ShelliA

VivianKJean said:


> I think the idea of having a tank on the wall is good. Especially for people who have limited space but the fact that you can't even put at least a filter in here bothers me. I did meet a woman that said that tank holds about a gallon, which isn't terrible, but not great either.


My daughter's classroom has one of those. I don't know how long it's been there but at least since September. It seems to hold pretty well.


----------



## William Zhong

ohh God, in Indonesia, we always puted our betta with a small glasses :|:-(


----------



## William Zhong

when you walk around our fishmarket, you will find this situation


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet

I bought one of those bubble tanks, it was on sale and I was hoping it would be a good size, shape, but it's so tall and narrow... I'm gonna plant it and make a snail tank :3


----------



## Plakattyphoon1234

*Correction*



BettaLover13579 said:


> Humans are selfish, and mean. Unfortunately, as much as we want to help the poor creatures all we can do is pray for them and spread the word.


Not all humans are like that. If people understood me, i would say, 1 gallon with a heater miniumum.


----------



## BettaBeau

I was looking for a triangular 2.5 gallon tank to replace/upgrade my 1 gallon triangular tank (I like the look of it, and my Infra Red loves hanging out in the back and then zooming up to the front corner point to look around.)

I was at a Petco, and I found what I thought was the perfect tank, but it seemed overpriced at $49.99. Then I looked closer, and it has an MP3 player built into the LED light! The description says that the MP3 player is preloaded with "sounds of nature", but that you can also download your favorite songs to the SD Card. Sheesh!

Luckily, I found the same tank on Amazon without the MP3 player for $20. 

http://www.kollercraft-products.com...on=product.display&product_ID=277&ParentCat=8


----------



## chrischanq

JelloBetta said:


> Good luck finding that tank for your plants! In the meantime, I found a ridiculous divided tank that is way to small for any betta. I don't see how they can't flare through the divider, either.....


I have one of these. I use it to grow plants... It's a pretty good dual vase, too. But not for any fish.


----------



## JelloBetta

Oh it's been a LONG time since I posted on this thread, anyhow look at this thing. I feel bad for that poor goldfish inside there!


----------



## DoryAndNemo

That's terrible


----------



## BettaLover4life

I dont have pics but there is a new teddy tank! And a horrible self clean tank called my fun fish.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

http://www.dvice.com/archives/2012/06/27_geekiest_and.php


----------



## JelloBetta

BettaLover4life said:


> I dont have pics but there is a new teddy tank! And a horrible self clean tank called my fun fish.


Another person has posted pictures of the Teddy Tank on this thread, they look horrible!


----------



## TerriGtoo

I saw that commercial too for that self clean tank. Terrible. There really should be a law against selling this cr*p to people. Makes me so mad. i have to turn the TV off when it comes on. I plan to write a letter speaking my mind in no uncertain terms to their website.




BettaLover4life said:


> I dont have pics but there is a new teddy tank! And a horrible self clean tank called my fun fish.


----------



## iElBeau

TerriGtoo said:


> I saw that commercial too for that self clean tank. Terrible. There really should be a law against selling this cr*p to people. Makes me so mad. i have to turn the TV off when it comes on. I plan to write a letter speaking my mind in no uncertain terms to their website.


While you're at it, want to attack the etsy shop with the wine bottle tanks? 1.2 L is 1/4 gallon! D: ughhh.


----------



## InStitches

So, this popped up on ebay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Jug-O-Fish-/181447431833?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276









"Jug O Fish"


----------



## DoryAndNemo

The fish comes with it!? It's probably sold still in the cold bottle..


----------



## InStitches

how can anyone resist those sassy balloon strings on the neck, yeh?


----------



## FishWhisperer

Yeah still bad


----------



## DarkSins

Oh boy, I saw this one pop up this morning on a commercial! 
"Teddy Tanks"


----------



## Agent13

InStitches said:


> So, this popped up on ebay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Jug-O-Fish-/181447431833?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276
> 
> View attachment 379786
> 
> 
> "Jug O Fish"



Lol.. $51 for a wine jug with a fish in it? What the what ? 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## TerriGtoo

I have to stop reading this section. makes my blood boil. And with high BP I can't risk it lol. I won't be able to take care of my own babies!


----------



## BettaStarter24

JelloBetta said:


> Good luck finding that tank for your plants! In the meantime, I found a ridiculous divided tank that is way to small for any betta. I don't see how they can't flare through the divider, either.....


This would be okay for travel purposes. Like if you have to move, put them in there, move them over, then transfer them back to their nice roomy big tanks but not for a fish to live in permanently.


----------



## kjg1029

I have a small clear bowfront "dividable betta tank" sold with a see through divider and all, not to mention its .75 gallons!...from WalMart...it was also sold with two extremely sharp plants that would absolutely shred their fins...i unfortunately WAS a misinformed betta owner x,c I don't understand how people do that!!>:[


----------



## juanitawolf

http://mlm-s1-p.mlstatic.com/mini-p...-201-15-litros-278-MLM4676940665_072013-O.jpg
here is my contribution to the topic...this is awful

http://cdn.petsuppliescorner.com/images/products/5634_pid.jpg

and this one too, i saw one of this tanks in a pet store and seriously...this tank is no longer that 5,5 inches

EDIT:
look at this 
http://theaquablock.com/includes/templates/aquablock/images/4-Diamonds-with-Fish.jpg


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

The company also makes a 2.5 gallon space themed tank which I almost bought for $30 but I'm short on cash ATM


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

Technically though this would work, because the tank is refilled with fresh clean water every flush, if you could find a way to (make sure the fresh water is treated) and (make sure it doesn't try to flush the fish

The fish would get a 50% water change every time you went


----------



## AAquarist

I've seen these before...they also advertise them for hamsters and lizards. :evil:


----------



## VivianKJean

AAquarist said:


> I've seen these before...they also advertise them for hamsters and lizards. :evil:


i LOVE that they have not one but TWO goldfish in the tank :-?


----------



## AAquarist

VivianKJean said:


> i LOVE that they have not one but TWO goldfish in the tank :-?


I see them advertise one gallons/two gallons with multiple goldfish all the time. I have a 1.5 gallon tank to take to school with me for my Betta and on the Box they have maybe 4 goldfish in this tank.


----------



## Jonthefish

How is one supposed to clean this ??!!! -_-


----------



## IntrovertEJL

AAquarist said:


> I've seen these before...they also advertise them for hamsters and lizards. :evil:


That's also a terrible way to keep an orchid. The roots will rot from being in the water at all times.


----------



## AAquarist

Jonthefish said:


> How is one supposed to clean this ??!!! -_-


I would imagine it HAS to be cleanable LOL, I really would love that for ONE betta to explore, that would be super cool, how many gallons is it?


----------



## Jonthefish

AAquarist said:


> I would imagine it HAS to be cleanable LOL, I really would love that for ONE betta to explore, that would be super cool, how many gallons is it?


25 I think is what the site said . How they heck would you go by cleaning though ? Take the whole thing apart and rebuild it xD


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

I wonder if it has some sort of siphon mechanism in the bottom tank?


----------



## Litzi1964

My votes for bad tanks are the Aqueon Evolve 2 and Evolve 4. While the concept was good there were huge flaws in the execution.
1. They misrepresent the size. The "2" gallon is really only 1.5 gallons and the "4" gallon is barely 3 gallons.

2. Inefficient and poorly designed filtration. Who puts their filter intake at the top? Debris tends to settle at the bottom.

3. At the top there is a sizeable gap between the top and the tank lid. It's big enough to allow a betta to swim or jump into the back, into the filter section. The lid also has a feeding hole about 2 in across, large enough for a betta to jump through


----------



## IceCreamMomo

I have one. The round betta keeper.Its extremely small and has an extremly sharp plant. http://www.petco.com/product/119282/Lees-Round-Betta-Keeper.aspx


----------



## JelloBetta

Just heard of a terrible type of tank called Barbie and Betta. Basically it's a doll house shaped tank that's WAY to small for a betta.


----------



## IceCreamMomo

A barbie betta tank? What the heck. Last thing I should know barbie shouldn't even keep a horse. But this thing. Is one of the worst. http://ih1.redbubble.net/image.5992471.7463/flat,550x550,075,f.jpg


----------



## IceCreamMomo

Here is a list. http://thumbs4.ebaystatic.com/d/l225/m/mY4dNVxuVznj9ux8-z6Mzjg.jpg http://f00.inventorspot.com/images/51GLFZodcGL._SS400_.jpg http://www.therefinedfin.com/images/Elephant-LifeStyle-MD.jpg http://www.petsunleashed.com.au/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/500x500/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/m/a/marina-betta-fish-tank-kits_1.jpg I actually used to keep my Blue fish "Bubbles in the green tank" But It was the only thing I could afford at the time. He now has a 5 gallon tank to himself now. The green small 1.84 L tank Is now a "Holding tank" so when I clean their forever tanks. They can wait in their while it gets clean.


----------



## Reccka

Saw something similar to this at Petsmart the other day. Absolutely ridiculous. It is SO small. It looks like it has the same amount of space for each betta as the cup they keep them in. On top of that, all bettas were 50% off and so were all bowls 1 gallon or less to encourage people to buy them together. :frustrated:


----------



## IceCreamMomo

Pet owning has come to a new all time low if they think keeping a Betta fish in 1 ounce of water is acceptable.


----------



## JelloBetta

Searching for an image of Barbie and Betta. Apparently the Barbie and Betta tank includes "water proof furniture for your betta!" Ugh.


----------



## IceCreamMomo

Please send me a link to the picture. I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## BettaStarter24

IceCreamMomo said:


> I have one. The round betta keeper.Its extremely small and has an extremly sharp plant. http://www.petco.com/product/119282/Lees-Round-Betta-Keeper.aspx


I almost got this for Oliver as a temporary home until I could afford a tank or a divider. he ended up in a tupperware for a couple days then in a divided 2.5 gallon and now he's in his own 2.5 gallon


----------



## IceCreamMomo

OH MY GOODNESS I JUST FOUND THE WORST PEICE OF GARhttp://www.daddoes.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/wildsciene.jpgBAGE EVERRRRR I AM SO MAD AT THIS. THE BETTA IS CRAMPED UP IN A SMALL BALL SAIGSAOYFDYSAOFYIODASGDSAGDYOI Sorry. But this is just redonkulous.


----------



## kittywolf13

BunnyLover said:


> That's more of a water bottle than a tank.
> Also, the cap is screwed on so that no oxygen is available for the betta.
> 
> I'd expect something like that to be sold in China or shipped from China, but not USA.
> 
> *ahem*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is to what I was referring, but with fish, instead.


really no one had a comment on this? ive seen these with all sorts of animals... i just dont understand how someone could do this, or think its cute!!!??? like if i was in china id be like give them all to me, get me a tank and a pair of scissors... at least release them temporarily in a bigger area... or at least FRESH air. omg i saw a video on youtube once. it pOed me to no extent.


----------



## IceCreamMomo

Omfg. Those things. I swear if i see anyone of those I will cut them open and set them free and slap the animal abuse out of the sellers. Jeebus.


----------



## myexplodingcat

CheeseEstep said:


> heres one that is a table.....not real sure how I feel about it...I kinda like it and really want to get one.. but would it be human??? http://www.walmart.com/ip/Aqua-Square-Coffee-Table-25-Gallon-Aquarium/17634292


I'm, I'm in love :shock: I want that when I get an apartment in college and don't have space for big tanks! I could divide it into four sections to put a betta in each... even six sections would work... or I could keep it whole as a lovely community tank!

You could plant it too if you put a few desk lamps on the top with CFLs in them  And you'd need the cover, really...

And oh, the aquascaping! That would be a really fun challenge to take on! Or, oh man, an Iwagumi layout and several schools of bright fish... wow, yes.

I neeeeeeed this thing for my future apartment. :shock: This is the opposite of a terrible tank. This is wonderful.


----------



## TripleChrome

Oh my gosh. All of these tanks and people will buy them. Petco tried to sell me the Lee's betta keeper for my new girl Scarlett, and I said "I don't need that piece of junk. I have a one gallon bowl for her for right now and will get her a five gallon at the end of the week", which I did. PetSmart tried to get me to buy my boy Leo and another male betta and put them in the half gallon divided betta bowl. I did not do that. I went into Walmart, who surprisingly has healthier bettas, and cleaner cups for the bettas, and no fin rot or anything like that on their bettas, an they told me to get my bettas five gallon tanks. I trust my Walmart's more. The have one guy who changes water daily at one Walmart, just like all. All Walmart's in my area told me five gallons MINIMUM for my bettas. How can Walmart be smarter than Petco and PetSmart where I live anymore?


----------



## kittywolf13

IceCreamMomo said:


> Omfg. Those things. I swear if i see anyone of those I will cut them open and set them free and slap the animal abuse out of the sellers. Jeebus.


These are so sad.


----------



## TripleChrome

Not sure if this one has been mentioned, but, here is one. Look at the size compared to the betta. Poor fish that get this so called "tank".

http://www.petmountain.com/product/aquarium-kits/11442-525098/betta-bow-front-aquarium-kit.html


----------



## IceCreamMomo

That's not even half a gallon! When I got my Baby boy "Bubbles" This lady tried to sell me the half gallon divided tank and another betta for 50% off. Like wtf? I don't even know who came up with the idea of DIVIDING A HALF GALLON. And the thing that surprises me more is that the 1gallon and 1/5 gallon tanks cost like 15-26$ at my petco. But I can never stop shopping there because. They take such wonderful care of the bettas. Bleeeeeeeeeeeh. I ended up buying "Bubbles" A 1.5 gallon tank as a temporary home. As I am saving up for a 5 gallon.


----------



## TripleChrome

Found some more (not sure if they have been mentioned)

http://www.amazon.com/Aquaglobez-Unique-Betta-Aquarium-Tells/dp/B0017J89LK

http://www.amazon.com/Aqueon-Betta-...upplies_5?ie=UTF8&refRID=1A8DDX8V3SFMSRHEA567

That last one though. Won't they be constantly flaring a each other and couldn't one be able to jump into another "tank" without the lids?


----------



## Zuzu

TripleChrome said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Aqueon-Betta-...upplies_5?ie=UTF8&refRID=1A8DDX8V3SFMSRHEA567
> 
> That last one though. Won't they be constantly flaring a each other and couldn't one be able to jump into another "tank" without the lids?


The sides that face each other are frosted, not clear, and they do have lids. There have been several threads about this particular setup.


----------



## Flint

IceCreamMomo said:


> That's not even half a gallon! When I got my Baby boy "Bubbles" This lady tried to sell me the half gallon divided tank and another betta for 50% off. Like wtf? I don't even know who came up with the idea of DIVIDING A HALF GALLON. And the thing that surprises me more is that the 1gallon and 1/5 gallon tanks cost like 15-26$ at my petco. But I can never stop shopping there because. They take such wonderful care of the bettas. Bleeeeeeeeeeeh. I ended up buying "Bubbles" A 1.5 gallon tank as a temporary home. As I am saving up for a 5 gallon.


2.5 and 10 gallon tanks are $15 at petsmart but you can get the 10 for $13 at walmart. ;-)


----------



## IceCreamMomo

Flint said:


> 2.5 and 10 gallon tanks are $15 at petsmart but you can get the 10 for $13 at walmart. ;-)


Thanks for letting me know. At my walmart they have 3 gallon tanks for 10$.:-D:lol:


----------



## JelloBetta

This trash is called Umbra FishHotel. Excuse me, but generally a hotel would be comfortable for someone to live in...


----------



## VivianKJean

JelloBetta said:


> This trash is called Umbra FishHotel. Excuse me, but generally a hotel would be comfortable for someone to live in...


my parents TRIED to convince me that I should get those tanks because they are stackable because I have a small NYC apt and have limited space.

I am STILL explaining to them why this tank isn't good - too small, no room for heater, no room for filter, can't see the fish, etc. 

My father thinks that a 2.5 gallon tank is too big for a betta and that a filter is excessive and that doing two 50% water changes a week is way too many....


----------



## JelloBetta

VivianKJean my parents think that bettas can be kept in a 0.5 gallon. Umm, no.


----------



## VivianKJean

JelloBetta said:


> VivianKJean my parents think that bettas can be kept in a 0.5 gallon. Umm, no.


yup... my parents pretty much think the same way...


----------



## IceCreamMomo

Because parents are uneducated on animals most of the time. But that would be stressful to live in.. How do you even feed the fish on the bottom?


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

"Youre gonna kill the fish if you keep changing the water every week"


----------



## VivianKJean

Bikeridinguckgirl14 said:


> "Youre gonna kill the fish if you keep changing the water every week"


Conversation between me and my father today

father - *calls me up* "how was work?"
me - good.
father - what else did you do today?
me - its water change day on all my tanks.
father - every time I call you its water change day
me - i change their water on Thursday and sunday
father - you don't need to change their water that much. you could get away with doing it once a week.
me - i have 2.5 gallon tanks....
father - exactly. you are giving your fish a mansion.


----------



## IceCreamMomo

My dad said If i clean the fish tank too much it's gonna die. I clean it every week a 50% water change on the 10 gallon and 2 times a week on the 1.5 gallon. He kept saying how they're gonna die. Conversation:
Me- *Cleaning the fish tank*
Dad- Whatch'a doing?
Me - Cleaning the fish tank, why?
Dad- You know if you clean it every week it's gonna die. 
Me- Dad no it won't and it's a 50%
water change, not 100.
Dad- I don't care. It's still going to die. So clean the small one and the big one every month. 
Me- ?


----------



## JelloBetta

Finally found a picture of Teddy Tanks. Please don't use this for your fish kids, even if it looks tempting.


----------



## TripleChrome

Teddy Tanks...The worst idea I have seen on TV. My sister (who is 13, almost 14) said that she needs to get one for her betta, who she has in my ten gallon she took from me. I told her no, because her betta would most likely die in there with not enough room. (She uses her betta for decoration in her room is why she has nothing in his tank). I told her that it would be better to get a five gallon tank for him and give me my ten gallon tank back, or get decorations for the ten gallon and that either way it would be better than a Teddy Tank.

Then here is a question. Why do they call them Teddy "Tanks" when they are not a tank?


----------



## IceCreamMomo

TeddyBowls, or more like TeddyBettaFishConcentrationCamp.


----------



## JelloBetta

It gets worse! Teddy Tanks have clothes for the tanks!!! How are you supposed to see your fish?


----------



## TripleChrome

Reading about TeddyTanks having clothes now on here, the stupid commercial comes on. I am going to start calling them Teddy Bowls, since they are not tanks.


----------



## JelloBetta

TripleChrome, I think I'll do the same.


----------



## IceCreamMomo

Why would you get clothes for it? You can't even see the fish inside! This is stupid.


----------



## Jonthefish

I picture a little kid holding it by the arm and swinging it around x(


----------



## JelloBetta

Jonthefish and remember the poor betta inside! Teddy Tanks is horrible.


----------



## IceCreamMomo

Oh dear god no. That would be horrible! I imagine a little kid throwing it around and shaking it. And sleeping with it at night. While a live fish is inside. GAAH.


----------



## Jonthefish

Plus , how often would a kid do water changes / feed it ?!


----------



## VivianKJean

apparently you "feed" it buy putting the food into the mouth of the "teddy bear" and the pellet travels through the "teddy bear" to the "tank"


----------



## TripleChrome

And how are you supposed to get the fish in the bowl? And how is the fish supposed to get air to breath? And how are you supposed to put a heater and filter in the bowl? You can't put a heater and filter in a bowl, so why come up with the idea of Teddy"Tanks", or as I am stating to call them, TeddyBowls.


----------



## leedavidford

I think this tank is ridiculously small, it's half a gallon so each betta gets a quarter each :/ 
I really think 5g should be the smallest tank for betta, 2 of my boys have 10g tanks and love them. 

Yeah, bettas live In rice fields in the wild, the 'puddles' of water they live in are shallow but can be pretty vast, in dry seasons they become smaller but that's not all year round. Annoys me that people think they can keep them in such tiny spaces


----------



## JelloBetta

Leedavidford I think it's stupid how someone would divide a 0.5 gallon. It isn't even a 1 gallon!!


----------



## TripleChrome

The smallest tank that I would divide is a 10 gallon for two bettas. My Walmart told me that bettas need five gallons, and my PetSmart said that bettas only need a small bowl.


----------



## leedavidford

I know jellobetta! It infuriates me! Just because they're hardy fish that can survive terrible conditions doesn't mean they should be kept in terrible conditions! People who don't know any better see that these tanks are designed for betta and think they're ok. The company's that make them are shameful!


----------



## JelloBetta

Still looking for pictures of the tiny 1 gallon Barbie and Betta tank. It's crammed with mini furniture for "your betta to relax on!" The furniture pretty much takes up all the tank.


----------



## leedavidford

I bet the people who buy those tanks take their betta back because they don't use the furniture! Lol 
Why would a betta want to sit in a chair!


----------



## TripleChrome

http://ifitshipitshere.blogspot.com/2013/12/the-betta-bowl-and-aqua-u-modern.html



Ok, what the heck? No lids? Are you kidding me?


----------



## TripleChrome

I don't know if anybody has posted this, but...


https://www.etsy.com/listing/168055410/hand-painted-fish-tank-for-shoe-lovers?ref=market


And read the description. Like, what the heck?


----------



## leedavidford

That shoe tank is horrible!! I feel sorry for any fish that ends up in that!


----------



## IceCreamMomo

TripleChrome said:


> http://ifitshipitshere.blogspot.com/2013/12/the-betta-bowl-and-aqua-u-modern.html
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, what the heck? No lids? Are you kidding me?


Omg the larger tanks are 4.5 gallons and they put not 1 but 4 goldfish in it!! Gaaaaaaaah. Here are some. http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/60/62/6f/60626f99820dc75413c367855834d263.jpg How do you even put the fish in or take the fish out????? http://www.kaboodle.com/hi/img/c/0/0/d/1/AAAADPhzL30AAAAAAA0fxQ.jpg?v=1227624352000 ITS SO TINY AND THERE'S 2 GOLD FISH IN IT. ALSO... ITS A TEA CUP!!! http://images.coplusk.net/project_images/146418/image/IMG_8527.jpg It's cute :3 Thank goodness there are no real fishes in it. http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/51/44/0f/51440f82bad56290dc1ffd259d9e672f.jpg No... just no..... http://www.myaquariumclub.com/images/fbfiles/images/4cb1ab82665ac.jpg 3 goldfish in this because... why not? http://pets.thenest.com/DM-Resize/photos.demandstudios.com/56/155/fotolia_5291289_XS.jpg?w=590&h=590&keep_ratio=1 Something cute to cool you down. Because more terrible tanks a coming!! http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/a2/1c/14/a21c143f48f0128a4435e0ec06ed88af.jpg I know these aren't fish but seriously That tank is to small even for them! http://i01.i.aliimg.com/wsphoto/v0/1209938027/-font-b-Cylinder-b-font-wall-mounted-small-font-b-glass-b-font-fish-tank.jpg


----------



## VivianKJean

TripleChrome said:


> http://ifitshipitshere.blogspot.com/2013/12/the-betta-bowl-and-aqua-u-modern.html
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, what the heck? No lids? Are you kidding me?


actually the large size is 4 gallons and you can always do a DIY lid if you wanted.


----------



## Tuigirl

Uhm....those jellyfish are artificial...

Oh, a friend of mine has one of those "wall- mounted- fishbowls".
With a goldfish.
Thinks it is a great decoration for the living room....


----------



## LittleBettaFish

> Hand painted fish tank for shoe lovers


Well that shoe 'tank' would certainly not be something for the fish lovers amongst us now would it?


----------



## Tuigirl

Is this for real????
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R28wR_qsGeY


----------



## IceCreamMomo

Yes it is real. I wish it wasn't those betta fish where beautiful and so lovely but they sadly had to live in a block. Ughh..


----------



## Tuigirl

Did anyone actually LISTEN to what they say there?
And people believe this?
For me could as well been satiric.


----------



## VivianKJean

unfortunately yes, those things are real.

My dentist office has one. The first time I saw it is FREAKED on the receptionist and she was like oh why take care of a fish that much if its just going to die in a few months...

She didn't believe me when I said that i've had bettas live for over a year.


----------



## IceCreamMomo

Ugh, I'm having trouble cleaning my 10 gallon, I don't have any buckets or hoses, syphens for gravel, or stuff like that. I'm saving up to get those, but in the mean while, anyone have ideas for how to clean a tank without these things? Right now i just take a bunch of cups and throw away the dirty water, and i just shake the gravel together and take out the poops. But any ideas? Yeah this might be outta topic but lemme post pictures of bad tanks to make this less outta topic?


http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51nbto2c2oL._SY300_.jpg
http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51jlPfJXAzL._SY300_.jpg


----------



## VivianKJean

You can always use pots to take out the dirty water. unfortunately you can't use pots for new water because they will have most likely been washed with soap.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

IceCreamMomo said:


> Ugh, I'm having trouble cleaning my 10 gallon, I don't have any buckets or hoses, syphens for gravel, or stuff like that. I'm saving up to get those, but in the mean while, anyone have ideas for how to clean a tank without these things? Right now i just take a bunch of cups and throw away the dirty water, and i just shake the gravel together and take out the poops. But any ideas? Yeah this might be outta topic but lemme post pictures of bad tanks to make this less outta topic?
> 
> 
> http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51nbto2c2oL._SY300_.jpg
> http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51jlPfJXAzL._SY300_.jpg


While you save you can get a flexible straw or tube to use as a siphon or any other small U shaped tube would work


----------



## IceCreamMomo

Oh thanks guys. I do have straws but they are small bendy straws for drinks. How do I use them? Lol. But thanks, ill try to find some buckets for cheap at walmart or something. But thanks~


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

For bendy straws tape them together in a bundle in a U shape from the tank to the bucket making sure the tank straw is higher than the bucket straw and suck to start, gravity will keep it going


----------



## IceCreamMomo

Thing is how do I suction the water? Because I don't want to suck it through my mouth and accidentily drink dirty tank water.


----------



## VivianKJean

thats kinda how you have to start it unless you have a pump of some sort to suck it for you.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

I use a turkey baster to start mine


----------



## MameJenny

VivianKJean said:


> unfortunately yes, those things are real.
> 
> My dentist office has one. The first time I saw it is FREAKED on the receptionist and she was like oh why take care of a fish that much if its just going to die in a few months...
> 
> She didn't believe me when I said that i've had bettas live for over a year.


Ugh. Can I just go on a small rant here?

I hate it when people think that bettas (or any other fish with a multi-year lifespan) live for "a couple of months". Uh, they don't actually have fruit fly-length life spans, they just die because you're keeping them in a cold, filthy tank and paying no attention to them. Fish are animals too, just like your dogs and cats, and they need specialized care, not just a bowl and a plastic plant. Every single person I've talked to about this - including my family, all very bright people - were very surprised to learn that bettas and goldfish can live for more than a month or two. They're also surprised when I tell them that fish aren't supposed to "just die" a week or two after you get them. 

OK, continue on.  Also, that block tank looks ridiculous.


----------



## VivianKJean

MameJenny said:


> Ugh. Can I just go on a small rant here?
> 
> I hate it when people think that bettas (or any other fish with a multi-year lifespan) live for "a couple of months". Uh, they don't actually have fruit fly-length life spans, they just die because you're keeping them in a cold, filthy tank and paying no attention to them. Fish are animals too, just like your dogs and cats, and they need specialized care, not just a bowl and a plastic plant. Every single person I've talked to about this - including my family, all very bright people - were very surprised to learn that bettas and goldfish can live for more than a month or two. They're also surprised when I tell them that fish aren't supposed to "just die" a week or two after you get them.
> 
> OK, continue on.  Also, that block tank looks ridiculous.


I completely agree...

My parents think that a 2.5 gallon tank for betta is a mansion, while I'm sitting here trying to come up with the money to upgrade all of my 2.5 gallons to 5.5 gallons.


----------



## IceCreamMomo

2.5 is okay sized but not big. Big is 5 gallon+ I hate it when people say fish die very easily. They do but, only under bad care. The only time they live long happy lives is when people actually take good care of them.


----------



## Reccka

You know, I think this would actually be pretty cool if it was a 2.5 gallon and had a lid. I would love a clock,calendar,and sound machine on my tank since it's next to my bed. This tank does everything my digital clock does. Would be nice to have it all in one. They just HAD to make it ridiculously small. :-?


----------



## Zuzu

Knowing how violently I usually smack my alarm clock when it goes off in the morning, I'm going to say the snooze feature is a particularly terrible idea. LOL


----------



## Reccka

Zuzu said:


> Knowing how violently I usually smack my alarm clock when it goes off in the morning, I'm going to say the snooze feature is a particularly terrible idea. LOL


Now that I'm thinking about it, it seems to be advertised for office use...so why does it have an alarm in the first place? :hmm: Sleeping on the job?


----------



## Jonthefish

My friend's daughter had one of those with a " hexbug aquabot " in it , it's a little toy fish that dives and swims fairly realistically ! So cute . I almost want one to see how it would interact with my betta .

FOR KIDS THAT WANT BETTAS . here . Have this . XD


----------



## TripleChrome

Guess what I saw in PetSmart today? Teddy"Bowls". (I want to say bowls, not tanks). $30 at my PetSmart. That is just way too much for one of those. I wanted to break them all.


----------



## sparrow317

TripleChrome said:


> Guess what I saw in PetSmart today? Teddy"Bowls". (I want to say bowls, not tanks). $30 at my PetSmart. That is just way too much for one of those. I wanted to break them all.


Of all the horrible tanks I've seen, I think the teddy bowls are the worst. Gosh, I would have wanted to break them too. They are truly horrible.


----------



## d90m

*************New to the betta world and was, i was told by a petco employee that bettas do better in small tanks at least 1/4 of gallon. I thought I was getting my new little guy a huge place at one gallon. He has been doing well last couple of weeks but should i up his tank? he is just about 2 inches. Also i live in hawaii and the temp in my apartment is rarely below 85 degrees, do i need the heater?


----------



## bluenail

d90m said:


> *************New to the betta world and was, i was told by a petco employee that bettas do better in small tanks at least 1/4 of gallon. I thought I was getting my new little guy a huge place at one gallon. He has been doing well last couple of weeks but should i up his tank? he is just about 2 inches. Also i live in hawaii and the temp in my apartment is rarely below 85 degrees, do i need the heater?


Congratulations, you are the first person I get to say this to. No, you don't need a heater for your betta tank if you are in a tropical climate, and your room temperature remains tropical, you will do just fine. I would still get a thermometer though. 

One gallon is the absolute super-minimum that I will be okay with someone having a betta in. However, yes, I would upgrade unless you want to do a LOT of work maintaining water quality. (Daily water changes are a chore). 

I don't think you need to run out right now and upgrade, I'd put some thought into it and decide how much you want to upgrade, decide on your tank, if you want any tankmates etc. For a first time aquarium keeper I really recommend a minimum of a 5 gallon. If space is at a premium though, you can get by with a 2.5. 

A one gallon is good for a shrimp tank, if you don't want it to be wasted when you upgrade.


----------



## VivianKJean

+1 to bluenail.

As long as he is in the 1 gallon you have to do daily water changes of 75%-100% of the water.

A 2.5 gallon is fine - if it doesn't have a filter you need to do one 50% and one 100% water change every week. If the tank does have a filter then you do two 50% water changes every week.


----------



## d90m

The Instruction StatedThat The Bubbler Is Also a filter, So It It Still 75 To 100 Percent Water Chang A day?


----------



## VivianKJean

It is only a filter if it has a filter cartridge. so yes, it is still 75-100% every day.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

A lot of companies include a bubbler and call it a filter because technically you can joyrig a filter using AQ sponge, but its not worth the effort


----------



## Tree

this is smaller than a .5 gallon! D= 










what the HECK!


----------



## tankman12

That light bulb tank is so stupid. The gum ball machine is pretty cool lol, little to small though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## slimestone

I really don't get all of these "buy this and you won't have to do any work to take care of your fish!!" setups. Pets are not supposed to be easy to keep. They're living creatures no matter what size, and a responsibility. You can't just dust them every few weeks like they're an ornamental statue.

Ugh, some of these tanks honestly make me sick, and I'm definitely going to write some angry emails 

EDIT: but honestly that light bulb one Tree posted is ridiculous. What is that, a cup's worth of water??


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

Not even, michaels sells hose lightbulbs as flower vases, they hold 1/2 or a cup of water, about 1/4liter, (1/16 gallon) full, let alone with 1/3 water


----------



## IceCreamMomo

Half a cup of water.... HALF A FRICKENG CUP OF WATER AND THEY PUT 7 GOLDFISH IN THAT THING??????? These people think all you need is water and they can survive in anything. Ugh


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

IceCreamMomo said:


> Half a cup of water.... HALF A FRICKENG CUP OF WATER AND THEY PUT 7 GOLDFISH IN THAT THING??????? These people think all you need is water and they can survive in anything. Ugh


(I thought those were babies) (or maybe orange guppies?)


----------



## Sowa

I work in a pet store, the worst I've seen in a lady who came in with a very small sea monkey container. It's smaller then the cups they're sold in and wouldn't even have room to turn around I'm sure. I couldn't believe someone thought a betta could live in it. I told her it was a horrible idea :/


----------



## Sowa

Bikeridinguckgirl14 said:


> (I thought those were babies) (or maybe orange guppies?)


I was thinking platys or sword tails?


----------



## TripleChrome

Bikeridinguckgirl14 said:


> (I thought those were babies) (or maybe orange guppies?)



I thought that they were those feeder goldfish...


----------



## Zuzu

Bikeridinguckgirl14 said:


> (I thought those were babies) (or maybe orange guppies?)


I thought it was photoshopped.


----------



## Canis

I agree with Sowa, they look to me like young platies or swordtails.


----------



## KellyFish

JelloBetta said:


> Searching for an image of Barbie and Betta. Apparently the Barbie and Betta tank includes "water proof furniture for your betta!" Ugh.


Why does a betta need furniture? Lol:shake:


----------



## KellyFish

Here's a link to the Barbie and Betta bowl...
http://http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Barbie-Surfer-Betta-Bowl-Free-Shipping-/161230211867?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item258a11cb1b


----------



## IceCreamMomo

KellyFish said:


> Here's a link to the Barbie and Betta bowl...
> http://http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Barbie-Surfer-Betta-Bowl-Free-Shipping-/161230211867?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item258a11cb1b


Dead link :/


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

Google image it it sucks


----------



## Sathori

Tree said:


> this is smaller than a .5 gallon! D=


Now I want to get one of those giant gumball machines, plug up the bottom hole, and make it into a tank xD


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

Sathori said:


> Now I want to get one of those giant gumball machines, plug up the bottom hole, and make it into a tank xD


One of the ones with the swirly part where you see your gum all roll down?


----------



## Sathori

Bikeridinguckgirl14 said:


> One of the ones with the swirly part where you see your gum all roll down?


I was thinking more of the one with a solid red stand/base, and just a big, glass dome on the top. Replace the cap on the top with a lid that had a light, throw some nice big plants in there. Maybe rig up an under gravel filter of some sorts... I dunno, I just think it would look neat lol


----------



## sparrow317

Sathori, that sounds like an awesome and unique idea!


----------



## Vpaw

Some of these are just horrible... However that blender thank thing.. If you take out the blade and don't plug it in or use the actual blender at all it could have some under gravel filter or a few things rigged up and posted in the "broke men's tanks" or something like that.


----------



## myexplodingcat

d90m said:


> *************New to the betta world and was, i was told by a petco employee that bettas do better in small tanks at least 1/4 of gallon. I thought I was getting my new little guy a huge place at one gallon. He has been doing well last couple of weeks but should i up his tank? he is just about 2 inches. Also i live in hawaii and the temp in my apartment is rarely below 85 degrees, do i need the heater?


You don't need the heater, no. You do need a thermometer.

HOWEVER: I feel the need to post a bit of advice.

Since your tank temp isn't being regulated by a heater, I suggest a larger betta tank, around 5 gallons or more if you can.

Why? Because, even if it fluctuates, it'll fluctuate more slowly, making things easier on your betta.

Think about it: when you boil water, is it faster if you're boiling a cup or a gallon? The temperature will obviously change faster if it's less water.

Your surface area to gallons ratio goes down in a larger tank, too. It just heats and cools more gently.

You CAN keep a betta in 1 gallon. That's entirely possible. But it's difficult, and in your situation really not recommended.

(Good on you for not taking the pet store person's advice, though!)


----------



## myexplodingcat

Sathori said:


> I was thinking more of the one with a solid red stand/base, and just a big, glass dome on the top. Replace the cap on the top with a lid that had a light, throw some nice big plants in there. Maybe rig up an under gravel filter of some sorts... I dunno, I just think it would look neat lol


Oh my gosh, I just thought of this. You know what would look even cooler?

That, but with marimo balls covering the bottom instead of substrate  They'd look like green gumballs!

Might get pretty expensive though! You'd have to hunt for a deal


----------



## EpicBetta

The workers at one of my LPS's are very experienced and all of them have at least 3 bettas. One lady once took at her phone and showed me her betta!


----------



## JelloBetta

I found a Barbie and Betta image. It doesn't have anything to do with Barbie or Mattel though...

The furniture takes up a lot of space, why bother putting it in there anyway? This person took off the roof, if the roof was on poor fish couldn't get fresh air.


----------



## IceCreamMomo

I actually like that tank. If it was large and the furniture was hard and plastic, more like a soft squishy substance that doesn't hurt the betta, I'd buy it.


----------



## BettaLittleGirl

OMG ARE YOU SERIOUS!!! this is,horrid..
''MODERN'' ''PRETTY'' ''DECORATION'' omfg...
that betta looks so sad  and...there's like...even more where it's like 7 separated ones that has bettas each, it's so small too!


----------



## BettaLittleGirl

and the betta can see each other! Won't they be stressed out by flaring?


----------



## JelloBetta

IceCreamMomo That's the thing with some of these tanks. Some of them are an awesome idea (like that gum all machine tank) but are way to small or aren't suitable for a betta!


----------



## IceCreamMomo

Yeah, people come up with great Ideas for Betta tanks. Like the shoe one, Lets say if the shoe was bigger (maybe 4.5 gallons) and like water and come down the shoe like a waterfall effect, it would be awesome. Or the gumball machine tank, It would have to be bigger to actually be cute and good for a betta.


----------



## sparrow317

IceCreamMomo said:


> I actually like that tank. If it was large and the furniture was hard and plastic, more like a soft squishy substance that doesn't hurt the betta, I'd buy it.


I agree. It's actually a pretty cool take, if you don't like natural looking tanks it's certainly unique. But it looks too small and some of the furniture looks sharp


----------



## sparrow317

That weird tower tank looks atrocious! I wonder how many gallons it is? Either way it's awful for just one betta, never mind cramming in more


----------



## Vpaw

If they're separated in such small spaces, how can they come up for air? Or be fed?!


----------



## sparrow317

If the bottom ones have to come up for air wouldn't they encounter the ones on the top? leading to a fight?


----------



## IceCreamMomo

That tank is just wrong on soooooooooooooooooooo many levels..


----------



## d90m

*bigger tank*

i went to go upgrade to a 5g but they had 13g on sale for about the same. now i think i may get him some tank mates. i am going to get red cherry shrimp, any suggestions on how many? Also is there 2 or 3 other fish that would be good with my Betta Max? Lastly what are some good plants that wont overtake the tank?


----------



## Vpaw

d90m said:


> i went to go upgrade to a 5g but they had 13g on sale for about the same. now i think i may get him some tank mates. i am going to get red cherry shrimp, any suggestions on how many? Also is there 2 or 3 other fish that would be good with my Betta Max? Lastly what are some good plants that wont overtake the tank?



Bettas will often eat the red cherry shrimp, at least I had 40 and now there's 5!!! They can't eat them whole but they'll rip off pieces since shrimp is their favorite food...

You could get snails, maybe a small school of Cory cats. Mine lives ok with a couple plattys. Maybe some ottos? African dwarf frogs if you're willing to maybe hand feed them, but depends on your betta if it will eat from the ground. 

The broad leaf plants usually won't take over the tanks, I also like baby tears species, but they might grow quickly


----------



## BettaGirl612

That teddy tank is a HORRIBLE idea!


----------



## IceCreamMomo

You don't say?


----------



## bluenail

Okay, I have a confession, I kinda want a teddy tank shrimp tank now...


----------



## IceCreamMomo

YOU LITTLE PEICEOF!!! calm down... must stay calmm....


----------



## VivianKJean

Actually using a teddy tank as a shrimp tank isn't a bad idea. It is big enough for sure.


----------



## IceCreamMomo

It is? well good..


----------



## bluenail

Huh, from the teddy tank web site:

_If you are using Teddy Tank to house a Betta Fish please remember to treat the fish and all pets with love and care. Parents please supervise your child when caring for a pet. *Remember this is a one gallon fish bowl, which will need frequent water changes. *It is super easy to clean because you can remove the plush animal body from the one gallon plastic bowl. (Visit our "Tips & Instructions" page to see how to set it up.) Below are a few facts to consider about Betta Fish. Visit your local pet store to see how to properly care for a Betta Fish in a one gallon plastic bowl. _
[emphasis added]

I'll be damned. They are actually being halfway responsible.


----------



## IceCreamMomo

Holy crap... am I dreaming right now?....


----------



## Reccka

Well that's a pleasant surprise. Now if they'd mention they also need a heater, I'd give them a lot of credit for that.


----------



## Pippin

My "advertisement" for a teddy bowl.:twisted: 

* Tired of your child's betta fish? Won't they let you get rid of it? Then buy the Teddy Bowl! It's a quick, easy death trap for your fish! Guaranteed death in under a month!*And once it's died, you can't get another because you can blame the child for not being responsible enough! No more fish!*

**Only with no water changes, heaters, and letting your child throw it into the air!*


----------



## TripleChrome

Pippin said:


> My "advertisement" for a teddy bowl.:twisted:
> 
> * Tired of your child's betta fish? Won't they let you get rid of it? Then buy the Teddy Bowl! It's a quick, easy death trap for your fish! Guaranteed death in under a month!*And once it's died, you can't get another because you can blame the child for not being responsible enough! No more fish!*
> 
> **Only with no water changes, heaters, and letting your child throw it into the air!*


Ok, this made me laugh. It is the truth. That would be my advertisement, too.:lol:


----------



## IceCreamMomo

Well sorry, I didn't mean to offend anyone by saying "retard" But because back in like the 70s it meant "handicapped" I can see where your coming from. Sorry If I offended you, I didn't mean to refer as Handicapped and mentally unstable people. But I meant it as people who don't research anything about bettas, and don't really care about the betta...


----------



## VivianKJean

Mentally unstable is also not a good phrase to use. Saying "someone who has a mental illness is better". I am also personally offended by the term mental unstable.


----------



## slimestone

While I agree with you guys (and have worked with physically and mentally disabled people, so I, too, see this as offensive), I feel like this is something that can be dealt with over private messaging....


----------



## IceCreamMomo

Holy crap... I should stop talking... I keep offending people over and over again! D:


----------



## JelloBetta

A picture frame tank?! Okay, I get that you like pictures but to cram a betta in there with it? And if the tank breaks, the picture is gonna get wet. It's also $30 at my local Petstore. The nerve of some people, the nerve...


----------



## IceCreamMomo

It should be more like 10 dollars considering the size.


----------



## SiameseFightingArt

JelloBetta said:


> A picture frame tank?! Okay, I get that you like pictures but to cram a betta in there with it? And if the tank breaks, the picture is gonna get wet. It's also $30 at my local Petstore. The nerve of some people, the nerve...


Yeah they are apparently selling these at my petsmart!


----------



## Jonthefish

Although that tank is horrible there are so many pics in the back that would be so histerical if it where big enough , like a scene from nemo , a family photo , a photo of a bigger tank !

Crime tape !!! XD


----------



## Tree

JelloBetta said:


> A picture frame tank?! Okay, I get that you like pictures but to cram a betta in there with it? And if the tank breaks, the picture is gonna get wet. It's also $30 at my local Petstore. The nerve of some people, the nerve...




That would be SUPER cute if you had a fake fish or a small plant in here, but not a live fish. x_x


----------



## Pippin

That would actually be really fun if it was a seventy gallon wall tank with zebra danios in it. Or as a tank back ground.


----------



## IceCreamMomo

Guys... I'm in sort of a problem.. So I was cleaning the tanks as usual. Doopdeedoo. And when I was gonna put the water conditioner in the water. Pwoof. There's no more! So my poor bettas are kept in little cups. (The holding tank fell and broke) What Do I do????? I can't get Water conditioner until with friday!! Ugh, parents. D:


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

Let the water sit for 24 hours or find a way to reuse old water ^^


----------



## VivianKJean

Bikeridinguckgirl14 said:


> Let the water sit for 24 hours or find a way to reuse old water ^^


Actually letting it sit for 24 hours may not be enough. Letting it sit only evaporates chorine but not other chemicals that are related to chorine that can harm your fish. 

The best bet is to use old water OR just not do a water change until friday when you can get conditioner.


----------



## IceCreamMomo

Well I had to do a 100% Water change on Momo's tank because he got fin rot.. And I'm still saving up for a bigger tank for bubbles, so theres like only an inch of water left in Momo's tank and Bubble's tank. So no way to reuse old water. I have to keep them in cups for the whole week. Ugh this sucks :/


----------



## myexplodingcat

Can you use bottled water? Or water from the grocery store?


----------



## MiniMango101

I think these "tanks" would be good for robotic fish LOL


----------



## JelloBetta

MiniMango101 said:


> I think these "tanks" would be good for robotic fish LOL


Yes! Fake toy fish for your kids. Perfect gift for all ages of inexperienced, "it's just a fish!" people!


----------



## EpicBetta

I have a robotic fish, but my bettas are waaayyyy more interesting. I have its bowl and my mom suggested putting a betta in that bowl. NOOO WAAAYYY MOMMM!


----------



## IceCreamMomo

Well, I guess I could use bottles water, but.. How many bottles will I have to use on a 10gallon? By the time I use all the water bottles, there maybe none left for the 2 gallon..


----------



## Reccka

IceCreamMomo said:


> Well, I guess I could use bottles water, but.. How many bottles will I have to use on a 10gallon? By the time I use all the water bottles, there maybe none left for the 2 gallon..


Depends on the size of the bottles. I was using 16.9 ounce bottles and it took me around 8 to fill a 2.5 gallon...so you'll need A LOT of them. :-(


----------



## Zuzu

IceCreamMomo said:


> Well, I guess I could use bottles water, but.. How many bottles will I have to use on a 10gallon? By the time I use all the water bottles, there maybe none left for the 2 gallon..


Not sure about your set up, but I don't think you'll need to fill up all the way - just enough to cover the heater and give the fishy room. Many heaters can be turned sideways/diagonal. Good luck!


----------



## IceCreamMomo

Well This morning I had enough money to buy water conditioner.. so it's all good in the hood.


----------



## Zuzu

Good to hear!

Getting back on topic:









I think someone posted this a few pages back, but here's the website with the whole array of horrible, horrible "tanks".


----------



## bluenail

Ugh, from that website you just linked:


> *The Myth: Betta Fish can´t survive and are not happy in a small environment.*
> 
> The Truth: It is a fact that Betta Splendens (Siamese Fighting) are known to live in rice patties, among the foot prints of rice patty workers. They are also known to survive and entire dry season, in an area no larger than themselves for extended periods, with little more than clay as moisture. They are also quite adept at breathing air.


RAGE


----------



## ArcticBeauty14

VivianKJean said:


> Actually letting it sit for 24 hours may not be enough. Letting it sit only evaporates chorine but not other chemicals that are related to chorine that can harm your fish.
> 
> The best bet is to use old water OR just not do a water change until friday when you can get conditioner.


Well I know I'm certainly a complete noob compared to you at betta keeping, but when I didn't have any conditioner I would let the water sit and use it. It had no long time effect and hasn't harmed him at all so far. Of course it was only temporary till I got the conditioner, he was fine for the time being. I still added conditioner afterwards though when I got it. 
But for a temporary quick thing I think the fish will be fine.


----------



## EpicBetta

I am on youtube as Betta Everything  So I watched the no-clean betta tank video and said it needs to be 3 gallons because the tube takes up .5 gallons probably. So one guy said "Anything under 10 gallons is a death trap." Clearly he knows nothing about bettas! He even f***ed me for saying 2.5 gallons is the ABSOLUTE MINIUMUM. But I have 5 bettas, am I going to get 5 10 gallons? I didn't listen to him.


----------



## Zuzu

I think sometimes the folks who say that people shouldn't get anything under 10 gallons are... oversimplifying it for the sake of those who know little to nothing about fish keeping and are under the impression that you can keep bettas in a tiny unheated bowl. It's easier and quicker for him to say smaller tanks are deathtraps rather than try to explain cycling and water changes, etc.


----------



## VivianKJean

ArcticBeauty14 said:


> Well I know I'm certainly a complete noob compared to you at betta keeping, but when I didn't have any conditioner I would let the water sit and use it. It had no long time effect and hasn't harmed him at all so far. Of course it was only temporary till I got the conditioner, he was fine for the time being. I still added conditioner afterwards though when I got it.
> But for a temporary quick thing I think the fish will be fine.


It depends where you live and what kind of water is in your tap. For me, I cannot just leave the water out because not all the harmful chemicals evaporate that way.


----------



## Tuigirl

AQUABLOCK- made in the USA with pride......only in the USA.... ;-)
And the large Aquablock gives your fish plenty of room! 10'' by 10''!
Okay.....


----------



## Zuzu

'MURICA! 

Yeah, nothing wrong with 10" x 10". I mean, since my 10-gallon tank is 10" x 12", that means the aquablock is almost as good! /sarcasm

Nevermind that the OTHER dimension of my tank is 20" compared to 3" aquablock.


----------



## Agent13

I gotta be honest here .. I keep seeing some of the "terrible tanks" posted and keep finding many adorable options for a little pico tank lol. 

I'm sure pictured without how I've rigged and stocked this thing .. You'd all call it TERRIBLE .. It only fits .5 gallons approximately 










It's cycled and growing plants very well with one happy pink ramshorn snail


----------



## Reccka

It'd be terrible if you were keeping a fish in it. Not a single snail. That's why .5 gallons are terrible. I bet they'd tell you that you could keep 2 goldfish in that like the other tanks do!


----------



## Agent13

Well I do plan to eventually get a Pygmy guarami .. But they're teeny tiny


----------



## Canis

I wouldn't put a gourami in there, they may be small but it probably wouldn't be happy in less than 2 gallons.


----------



## TripleChrome

I wouldn't even keep one feeder goldfish in a .5 gallon tank. Besides, you cannot fit a heater or a filter in a .5 gallon tank. I wouldn't even keep a snail in there.


----------



## TripleChrome

Only thing I would use a tank that small for is plants.


----------



## Canis

Its perfectly okay for shrimp and snails. In fact, some cherry shrimp would look awesome in there.


----------



## Zuzu

Agent13 said:


> I gotta be honest here .. I keep seeing some of the "terrible tanks" posted and keep finding many adorable options for a little pico tank lol.


I've also thought some of the tanks would make really cute snail/shrimp/plant tanks!


----------



## bluenail

Plants, shrimp snails POSSIBLY a single least killifish if it was well planted. That's about all I can think of. 

Or brine shrimp, it would be perfectly big enough for brine shrimp


----------



## ArcticBeauty14

VivianKJean said:


> It depends where you live and what kind of water is in your tap. For me, I cannot just leave the water out because not all the harmful chemicals evaporate that way.


Yeah. I live in a pretty small town, and it's about a three hour drive to a city, so it might be different for me then it is for some other people.
But yeah, I guess it really does depend


----------



## Agent13

Canis said:


> I wouldn't put a gourami in there, they may be small but it probably wouldn't be happy in less than 2 gallons.



I more likely will keep a badis badis in there and is what I actually meant to type lol. However I've considered Pygmy guarami and that's probably why the name slip lol


----------



## DragonscaleStudyBuddy

VivianKJean said:


> I think the idea of having a tank on the wall is good. Especially for people who have limited space but the fact that you can't even put at least a filter in here bothers me. I did meet a woman that said that tank holds about a gallon, which isn't terrible, but not great either.


I fell victim to a tank similar to this one except it had a lid and LED lights. It did look really cool hanging on the wall at my desk but after a little over a month (last week) I noticed changes in my StudyBuddy. Now he is in a 5 gallon desktop tank filtered, heated, and aerated. Much happier fish and fish keeper 

When I went to Petco for a new tank the employee came up and asked to he could help. I said I have a stressed out betta and I need a new tank. He responded "you can just get a one gallon" I responded "not if I want him happy and alive for as long as possible". The attendant quickly scampered away to deliver more fallacious advice to unsuspecting people in search of _some expertise. I later saw him again when I was looking at plants, he seemed curious. I kindly explained that plastic plant are possible dangers to betta fins so I was looking for a silk plant.... Oh well, all's well now._


----------



## Kumo

Whenever those employees in stores like walmart, petco, or petsmart ask if I need help, I want to roll my eyes so hard because I likely know at least twice as much as they know.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Stop-Myfunfish/1536132603274951 <-facebook page dedicated to stopping "myfunfish" because they promote 1 gallon death traps for bettas, essentially. 

This is also a TERRIBLE tank design. https://www.buyteddytank.com/
Their facebook: https://www.facebook.com/TeddyTanks (seriously, complain like crazy please!)

I sent an official complaint to the myfunfish, explaining basically why everything about their tank was wrong. I got a e-mail back saying "we'll forward this to our manage and you should hear from him soon", I never got a response.


----------



## IceCreamMomo

Can we see some new bad tanks? I'm tired of the same old same old teddy tanks. I know those teddy tanks are quite horrible. But I need more horrid tanks to rant about.


----------



## Kumo

Agent13 said:


> I gotta be honest here .. I keep seeing some of the "terrible tanks" posted and keep finding many adorable options for a little pico tank lol.
> 
> I'm sure pictured without how I've rigged and stocked this thing .. You'd all call it TERRIBLE .. It only fits .5 gallons approximately
> 
> View attachment 422282
> 
> 
> 
> It's cycled and growing plants very well with one happy pink ramshorn snail


Those "tanks" (it's a cube filled with water) are only good for shrimp and snails. It can't really fit any other animal happily. The fault comes in when people stick betta fish in those things and thinking they'd be happy (my rescue came to me in one of those things, I only use it to take pictures and/or help with water changes).

http://theaquablock.com/images/diamonds/AquaDiamond Candy Candy.jpg <-why would you pay 35 dollars plus shipping for something that doesn't even hold 1 gallon? (it only holds .83 gallons).


----------



## Zuzu

IceCreamMomo said:


> Can we see some new bad tanks? I'm tired of the same old same old teddy tanks. I know those teddy tanks are quite horrible. But I need more horrid tanks to rant about.


Several here: http://www.boredpanda.com/creative-aquariums/

My "favorite" is the Portable Fishbowl.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

Ok I gotta admit the coffee table is cool and some of these aren't too small but the biggest flaw I see is either they're too shallow or they don't have any surface/air area for the babies to breathe


----------



## donovan

Shame that people buy such junk "as seen on tv"


----------



## Reccka

Zuzu said:


> Several here: http://www.boredpanda.com/creative-aquariums/
> 
> My "favorite" is the Portable Fishbowl.


That poor goldfish. It even looks like it's screaming "Help me!" 
Why would you ever need to carry a fish around like a purse to begin with?


----------



## Jonthefish

Reccka said:


> That poor goldfish. It even looks like it's screaming "Help me!"
> Why would you ever need to carry a fish around like a purse to begin with?


Almost every tank on that site is bad XD


----------



## Reccka

At least the rest of those tanks are stationary...But really, carrying fish? 

I also burst out laughing at this one's price:










All this can be yours for $6,500! 

I actually think this one is really cool design-wise, but that price? I don't think I can laugh any harder.


----------



## Jonthefish

Reccka said:


> At least the rest of those tanks are stationary...But really, carrying fish?
> 
> I also burst out laughing at this one's price:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All this can be yours for $6,500!
> 
> I actually think this one is really cool design-wise, but that price? I don't think I can laugh any harder.



I posted this one before , again how the heck would you clean it if it got algae ?! Lol ! 

More like 150$ ... XD


----------



## Jonthefish

HOW DOES PETCO SELL THIS ...


----------



## Reccka

I guess there has to be some way to take it apart? I have no idea how. It looks like you can probably take the tops off, but then I have no clue how you clean the bottom spheres. 

Yeah, I would totally buy it for $150 if they had more info on how you clean it...but $6500? Good luck with that lol


----------



## Pippin

This is horrible.

















Though this one's a bit better, though how would you clean it?


----------



## TripleChrome

Reccka said:


> At least the rest of those tanks are stationary...But really, carrying fish?
> 
> I also burst out laughing at this one's price:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All this can be yours for $6,500!
> 
> I actually think this one is really cool design-wise, but that price? I don't think I can laugh any harder.



Only people I would ever pay that much for are Wayde and Brett from Tanked.


----------



## TripleChrome

Pippin said:


> This is horrible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though this one's a bit better, though how would you clean it?



That poor fish in the first one. Looks like he can't move at all, which he won't be able to once outgrown from the glass, which I think he already is. I wouldn't even keep a single male or female guppy in that.


----------



## Jonthefish

TripleChrome said:


> Only people I would ever pay that much for are Wayde and Brett from Tanked.



I loveeee tanked !!! XD


----------



## bluenail

Zuzu said:


> Several here: http://www.boredpanda.com/creative-aquariums/
> 
> My "favorite" is the Portable Fishbowl.


I could see getting one of these for transporting a betta to/from shows and such. Or even as a way to take the fish with you on a weekend trip to a more distant show. Not a forever home, but adequate for a couple days.


----------



## Pippin

This one's odd.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

Not sure if this is great because it's big or bad because small kids and sink and burners, people would be cutting on top of it, ect.


----------



## bluenail

Bikeridinguckgirl14 said:


> Not sure if this is great because it's big or bad because small kids and sink and burners, people would be cutting on top of it, ect.


I think the counter top looks solid enough that only minimum vibration will be going through to the tank. And the sheer mass of the water will insulate from that as well. I think this is probably a better tank than any I'll actually ever be able to own. 

It MIGHT however, be a terrible idea for a kitchen counter because of how hard it will be to keep clean enough that it doesn't produce odour that is fine from a fish tank but not ideal in a kitchen.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

I'm just imagining toddlers banging the glass or the burners somehow electrocute the fish


----------



## bluenail

You can have toddlers banging on glass anywhere, and I'm willing to bet the glass on that thing is MUCH stronger than your average tank, and again the mass of water will lessen the effect of the vibrations. 

And since that was designed to work with the electrical, I'm no more worried about it electrocuting the fish than I am an aquarium heater doing the same.


----------



## bluenail

(Also, those look like gas burners to me)


----------



## TripleChrome

Bikeridinguckgirl14 said:


> Not sure if this is great because it's big or bad because small kids and sink and burners, people would be cutting on top of it, ect.


Not sure if it is actually a very bad tank. If it is done correctly by professional tank builders, the fish won't get hurt. I know that on Tanked, a set of drums were made into tanks, and they were playable. But then again, it was modified to where the fish couldn't get hurt. Same could be done with that tank.


----------



## JelloBetta

Because children's lungs have everything to do with fish and fish tanks. A goldfish needs a MUCH larger tank than this.


----------



## bluenail

That's a pretty big looking tank, could you get the gallons from the site you found it at? It might actually be plenty big for a goldfish of the size shown, (but the fish would require a new tank later in life). 

I'd be content with that tank if it just had a filter.


----------



## VivianKJean

bluenail said:


> That's a pretty big looking tank, could you get the gallons from the site you found it at? It might actually be plenty big for a goldfish of the size shown, (but the fish would require a new tank later in life).
> 
> I'd be content with that tank if it just had a filter.


Even small goldfish need at least 20 gallons per fish.


----------



## bluenail

Somehow I totally missed the second fish in that tank.


----------



## smiley881

All of those fish tanks are just terrible.The Shoe tank really takes the cake.
Is anyone actually wearing that?I can remember Huggy Bear on the show Star Sky and Hutch fish tank shoes.The part the Fish were contained in broke and the poor fish were on the ground.There should be a law about keeping Betta Fish like this.


----------



## dropped

found this one at my local

http://www.redwoodaquatics.co.nz/db...AuanBn_type_restrict_width_800_height_600.jpg


----------



## dropped

Sorry messed the pic up here it is


----------



## smiley881

When it comes to Fish Tanks I have my sights set on a 2.5 gallon Aquarium.I felt that size Aquarium would be perfect for my living space and give one fish more room.This Aquarium comes with a filter.


----------



## TerriGtoo

I have to agree....this tank is not adequate, no matter how small the fish. It would be like someone forcin you to live your life in a closet, and not a walk-in one. Best leave it at a (small) ramshorn, MTS, pond snail or two and some plants.


----------



## bluenail

Could probably put a couple of RCS in there.


----------



## TerriGtoo

bluenail said:


> Could probably put a couple of RCS in there.


You know, I actually wrote that in my previous post, then deleted it. If even one female shrimp gets in there loaded with eggs it would be a disaster waiting to happen. Mine have babies all the time. Alot of them get picked off by the fish but they are like rabbits.


----------



## bluenail

Would be fine for RCS if you had a larger shrimp tank elsewhere too, that you could put any extra shrimplets into.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

1/4


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

2/4


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

3/4


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

4/4

All four were being praised for how cool they were, I may have left a message for the poster about wishing they could live in an airtight closet and only have the doors open and shut for fresh air once a week....


----------



## smiley881

These are very terrible tanks.How long has the slipper style been around.
The poor fish don't have any room to swim.


----------



## ToniMarieHolka




----------



## ToniMarieHolka

-.-


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

The toilet tanks are good in theory, since the fish could get a water change with every flush, as long as it wasn't sucked up and the new water was conditioned. The sink tank is also good in theory, but was poorly executed


----------



## phantas

A woman was ahead of me in line at petsmart purchasing this .5 gallon divided bowl along with two big male betta fish, food, and the bottled water they sell.

I thought the cashier was gonna stop her because he paused and asked her if she was sure and that two male bettas were gonna fight but then he saw the divider and said never mind. D: Of course, this was the same petsmart where I found dead, rotting bettas in cups alongside the live ones. They don't care.


----------



## Zuzu

My kiddos are watching some cartoons, and there was the My Fun Fish Tank commercial again. Pearly says, "No, no, no. How is that a fun fish tank? That would just make the fish MAD. Only an idiot would get that."

Just had to share my proud mama moment. ;D


----------



## BettaLover4life

OMG has your children seen the teddy tanks commercial? So annoying!!!


----------



## Tree

Zuzu said:


> My kiddos are watching some cartoons, and there was the My Fun Fish Tank commercial again. Pearly says, "No, no, no. How is that a fun fish tank? That would just make the fish MAD. Only an idiot would get that."
> 
> Just had to share my proud mama moment. ;D



HAHAHAHA PERFECT! good kids.


----------



## VivianKJean

Zuzu said:


> My kiddos are watching some cartoons, and there was the My Fun Fish Tank commercial again. Pearly says, "No, no, no. How is that a fun fish tank? That would just make the fish MAD. Only an idiot would get that."
> 
> Just had to share my proud mama moment. ;D


Your kid is amazing  Some day I hope to raise my kids the same way.


----------



## Plakattyphoon1234

Maybe all of these small tanks are intresting betta decor.


----------



## leedavidford

I've found the worst tanks EVER! :/


----------



## leedavidford




----------



## DoryAndNemo

Yuck! >.<


----------



## Plakattyphoon1234

. Anyway, i think the worse thing over all is having the fish in a plastic cup(8 oz) or a small water bottle, not filtered, heated, or decorated.


----------



## Tress

I was window shopping on amazon and decided to search "Betta" and see what came up. A lot of the usual not even 0.5g cubes and those lidless waterfall things - then I found The Fish Clock.








(I apologize for the size, couldn't get the smaller sized picture's link)
http://www.amazon.ca/Aquavista-Bett...e=UTF8&qid=1411668594&sr=1-157&keywords=betta
Aside from the description calling this a "Healthy home for betta fish" they basically forget that they are advocating a living creature as a "conversation piece". What's worse is how people sing it's praises :/


----------



## VivianKJean

according to the dimensions giving on amazon it holds 2.6 gallons. The only thing i have issues with is that you have no place for a heater or a filter. but maybe if they redesigned it so that there was a black space for a heater and filter and have the water be pushed to the from somehow then it wouldn't be that bad.


----------



## Tree

leedavidford said:


> I've found the worst tanks EVER! :/
> View attachment 431906


OMG! four gold fish in that thing?! what the heck are they thinking? that just makes this even more ridiculous.



VivianKJean said:


> according to the dimensions giving on amazon it holds 2.6 gallons. The only thing i have issues with is that you have no place for a heater or a filter. but maybe if they redesigned it so that there was a black space for a heater and filter and have the water be pushed to the from somehow then it wouldn't be that bad.


agreed. =) and maybe a flatter bottom for putting gravel and plants that wont disrupt the clock.


----------



## Tress

VivianKJean said:


> according to the dimensions giving on amazon it holds 2.6 gallons. The only thing i have issues with is that you have no place for a heater or a filter. but maybe if they redesigned it so that there was a black space for a heater and filter and have the water be pushed to the from somehow then it wouldn't be that bad.


2.6 gallons? That's surprising. But yea, the lack of room for a heater/filter was a big thing. Also even if they had an area for it behind the clock, the fish would still have a rather bare tank since decorations would block out the clock numbers. 

I also worry that those hands are actually IN the tank. It's hard to tell from the picture though. But I would constantly worry that the fish would get pinched by the hands or trapped between them and the face.


----------



## VivianKJean

Tress said:


> 2.6 gallons? That's surprising. But yea, the lack of room for a heater/filter was a big thing. Also even if they had an area for it behind the clock, the fish would still have a rather bare tank since decorations would block out the clock numbers.
> 
> I also worry that those hands are actually IN the tank. It's hard to tell from the picture though. But I would constantly worry that the fish would get pinched by the hands or trapped between them and the face.


yes completely. 

I do think it is a dangerous tank.


----------



## Tree

wait the clock hands are in the tank?! what in the heck?! well that is no good. =/


----------



## Pippin

Though they did use a pretty betta for the picture.

Edit-I mean they had a pretty betta. I used up to much of my brain on Geometry.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

I just like how he fish is photoshopped in, but all in all it's still better than a 0.5g divided tank


----------



## Tress

Tree said:


> wait the clock hands are in the tank?! what in the heck?! well that is no good. =/


Not sure if they actually are, I was just saying that they looked like they were. Really hard to tell from the picture


----------



## starlight910

Poor goldfish and betta fish :-(


----------



## Tree

Tress said:


> Not sure if they actually are, I was just saying that they looked like they were. Really hard to tell from the picture


Yeah it is kinda hard to tell.




Bikeridinguckgirl14 said:


> I just like how he fish is photoshopped in, but all in all it's still better than a 0.5g divided tank


IKR? there's no water in it either. unless it is so close to the top that it would spill. =P


----------



## Rookiefin

Behold, my dorm roomie's poor fish and his pitiful home.


















When she first brought him in, another girl came to our room and was like "oh yeah that's fine for him! He'll do great". I could hardly contain my disgust. She only changes him once a week and doesn't fill the bowl all the way as pictures, too...poor baby. I sometimes drop a freeze dried blood worm in for him and he gobbles it up right away.


----------



## VivianKJean

freeze dried blood worms actually lead to constipation and bloating.

you should try to raise the water level

or 

even better

show your dorm mate this forum so he can properly taken care of. Odds are that she has no idea how bettas should be cared for because of common myths about betta care.

Id be happy to share with her my knowledge. I can PM you my email or something.


----------



## Rookiefin

Sadly I don't think she'd care enough to look here :c
I'm gonna try and convince her to take my spare basic 2 gal tank instead. I only give him a worm maybe once every two weeks- sometimes I drop in a pellet because he eats flakes all the time. Thank you though!


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

Rookiefin said:


> Sadly I don't think she'd care enough to look here :c
> I'm gonna try and convince her to take my spare basic 2 gal tank instead. I only give him a worm maybe once every two weeks- sometimes I drop in a pellet because he eats flakes all the time. Thank you though!


If she can afford 4 java city drinks a week she can afford a proper setup


----------



## starlight910

Well here's another one-(the purplish betta looks just like my betta Suki oddly enough):shock:


----------



## starlight910

Bikeridinguckgirl14 said:


> If she can afford 4 java city drinks a week she can afford a proper setup


XD Funny but true.


----------



## Rookiefin

Bikeridinguckgirl14 said:


> If she can afford 4 java city drinks a week she can afford a proper setup


Haaa. Very true. I'm gonna try and get her to use my spare tank first and then maybe I'll slowly lend her my silk plants and stuff


----------



## Sylerwin

Rookiefin said:


> Behold, my dorm roomie's poor fish and his pitiful home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When she first brought him in, another girl came to our room and was like "oh yeah that's fine for him! He'll do great". I could hardly contain my disgust. She only changes him once a week and doesn't fill the bowl all the way as pictures, too...poor baby. I sometimes drop a freeze dried blood worm in for him and he gobbles it up right away.


Maybe for an upcoming holiday you can give her a bigger tank as a gift?


----------



## MikeG14

Bikeridinguckgirl14 said:


> If she can afford 4 java city drinks a week she can afford a proper setup


Yeah! That's what I tell the bums at Suburban Station everyday, or words to that effect with some expletives thrown in for good measure.


----------



## Vpaw

Here are a few:









This one is fake fish but I thought they were tale at first XD:
















This one has little space and all that furniture...


----------



## SplashyBetta

Ugh. :-(


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

My memom kept a bigger version of these (a 1g version) so small:


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

Mediumhttp://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/3/3/8/1/3/8/webimg/125533520_tp.jpg


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

Large


----------



## BlueLacee

Oh god, how can people even THINK that these are ok!!!!


----------



## Polkadot

Ugh! All these tanks are so terrible.:shock:

Anyone who would keep their Betta in something so small (where all they could do is pretty much just float there) is just keeping them as a decoration.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

$1 "fishbowl", fish do NOT belong in here. (My hand and a bottle of prime for size, maybe a 4-5" diameter sphere)


----------



## Littlefin

Sorry, but i gotta do a small rant about those bowls...I just really dislike those bowls with cat "statues" around them. Seriously people?! Some of you think "They look cute" But the fact that cats eat fish makes it ruins the whole "cute" concept.

Also, fish weren't even meant to be kept in bowls in the first place anyway. 

Onto the "terrible tanks" subject.. this is just ridiculous.








You just abuse the poor fish in the process. :-(


----------



## Tress

Bikeridinguckgirl14 said:


> $1 "fishbowl", fish do NOT belong in here. (My hand and a bottle of prime for size, maybe a 4-5" diameter sphere)


Urgh, my friend's mom had two of those for two bettas, each with a handful of decorative gravel. Actually when I first saw the bettas they were still in their betta cups sitting on top of her 30g tank. I visited a few days later and they were in the bowls. The week after? Both gone.

My aunt had a betta in a vase with the plant so over grown that I have no clue how the fish got air and she like.. never fed it. Me and my cousin convinced her to give it to my cousin, who at least had a 1g kritter keeper for it. Poor thing didn't live much more than a few months. He spent years in that vase.

I find a lot of people justify the vases/bowls with no heat because the bettas "live longer". Recently I read that when faced with cold water, the betta's metabolism slows down, and therefor they age slower. But if they are fed daily, they will build up a fatty liver and succumb to that early on. 

So in theory bettas fed once a week and kept in unheated bowls (with proper water changes) may outlive bettas kept in heated tanks and fed daily. But as we all know there huge difference between _surviving_ and _thriving_. I'd rather see a colourful, active betta in a heated tank than a lethargic, dull betta in a cold bowl.

TL;DR: Cold bowl vs. Warm tank, lives longer in the bowl, lives fuller in the tank.


----------



## VivianKJean

I don't know if I agree that they live longer in bowls. The longest I've seen is about a year in that situation, But i have a betta that is well over a year and will hopefully get to two years. 

The is a difference between surviving and thriving for sure though.


----------



## MiniMango101

+1 to Tress, perfectly said!

Would you rather live a perfect year or ten years suffering?


----------



## Tress

VivianKJean said:


> I don't know if I agree that they live longer in bowls. The longest I've seen is about a year in that situation, But i have a betta that is well over a year and will hopefully get to two years.
> 
> The is a difference between surviving and thriving for sure though.


I've seen posts in quite a few places about bettas in cold bowls/vases living 4+ years. Usually I wrote it off as people trying to make excuses, but I recently read something about the change in metabolism and fatty liver issues in cold water. Lets see if I can dig up the info again.

Ah here we go: http://www.bettysplendens.com/life-expectancy-in-bettas.html

"A betta raised in cooler water (72-76 degrees F) will grow more slowly, taking 7 or more months to reach maturity, and will live longer since the cooler temps retard development. On the other hand, a betta that is raised in warm temps (78-84 degrees F) with regular water changes and multiple good meals a day will reach maturity by 3 months old, and its life cycle will be slightly decreased. The average life span of a pet betta kept in a gallon bowl at room temperature and fed once daily or once every other day is approximately 3-4 years. A breeding fish that is fed twice daily and kept in the lower 80's usually live around 2-3 years. 

Studies have shown that the cause of death for most bettas kept in small containers and fed twice a day (as recommended by the pet food manufacturers) is degeneration caused by excessive fatty tissue. If a betta is to be expected to live a long, full life it is imperative that he be given plenty of room to swim, and perhaps less frequent feedings. You can also excercise your betta by letting him flare at his reflection in a mirror for a couple of hours a day. Walt Maurus reported in his book _Bettas - A Complete Introduction_ that several male bettas kept in controlled laboratory conditions were over 10 years old and still going strong! Apparantly these bettas were given large tanks of their own and were excercised daily by lab students who chased them around with sticks. "


----------



## Schmoo

http://i00.i.aliimg.com/wsphoto/v0/...able-b-font-lamp-small-font-b-fish-b-font.jpg

http://www.kc-kwan.com/online/pics/o_Home_USB_Fish_Desk_Tank_mini_01.jpg

http://theaquablock.com/includes/templates/aquablock/images/4-Diamonds-with-Fish.jpg


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

1wow
2se it all the time on amazon
3its been discussed here, wow people suck


----------



## Kalandert

Whats worse after going through this thread, is reading the rave reviews on Amazon for some of these products, people actually ENJOY this products. As I used to work for Petco, nothing made me madder than to see someone buy something like that against my advise. I started working for the company to try and help them cause the store I worked in was awefull and it was amazing, first week there and going in, I cut the deaths they were having by alot and before I left to go to school at UNCA, I had actually gotten the store to change their betta policy and reduce their stock. It was a minor miracle and trust me there was a lot of feet stamping and glaring at people involved. 

Still, I had to go and find a smaller quarantine tank cause of all things, my normal tank for it busted on me, and just walking through the local Petco and Petsmart was a horror show. Especially this:


----------



## Tress

Kalandert said:


> Whats worse after going through this thread, is reading the rave reviews on Amazon for some of these products, people actually ENJOY this products. As I used to work for Petco, nothing made me madder than to see someone buy something like that against my advise. I started working for the company to try and help them cause the store I worked in was aweful and it was amazing, first week there and going in, I cut the deaths they were having by a lot and before I left to go to school at UNCA, I had actually gotten the store to change their betta policy and reduce their stock. It was a minor miracle and trust me there was a lot of feet stamping and glaring at people involved.
> 
> Still, I had to go and find a smaller quarantine tank cause of all things, my normal tank for it busted on me, and just walking through the local Petco and Petsmart was a horror show. Especially this:


Great job on improving the conditions for those bettas. Today was new stock day at my lps and most the bettas from earlier were dead/dying and the mini tanks were disgusting. One that I had pointed out multiple times still hadn't been cleaned and that was over a week ago.

And I agree about that stupid waterfall tank, I seen all the reviews and it was ridiculous. People were still giving it decent reviews even though they were like "well it kinda pushed the bettas around and against the wall and we had one jump".


----------



## Kalandert

Nothing made me prouder to see those little guys looking better and getting people to listen to me, its actually why I'm going for a environmental science degree, I want to work more with conservation. And it totally sucks when you tell and show someone something and they do nothing, I've been there before, its the worst feeling ever. 

And isn't it? No wonder the poor betta jumps. And the box looks huge till you turn it sideways and its not that big at all, it'd be barely adequate for 1 much less the 3 its set for.


----------



## Tress

Oh god why. I couldn't sleep so I decided to cruise Kijiji (basically Canada's craigslist) and randomly decided to see what was for sale betta wise in all of Ontario (nothing local, most can't spell betta right lol).

First I found someone selling "Low Maintenance Betta Fish Set". At first I thought it was someone selling their stuff from their old betta, but no, it's someone selling 1g looking bowls with the fish and moss balls. That's not all though. This is what the ad says










"Fish are really easy to take care of and I can help. The hardest part is getting the tank's biological cycle(takes 2-4 weeks) started so that the fish don't die when you put them in. 

I'm selling a "ready to go" desktop tank. This is what's included: 

1) Betta fish 
2) Tank 
3) Wooden stand 
4) Fish food 
5) Rocks and plants 

This tank doesn't take much work to take care of. You just change the water once every 1-2 weeks. A water change involves emptying out one third of the tank water and replacing it with freshwater. That's about 5 minutes! Not much work at all."

So I decided to email them, trying to gently explain things like needing a filter (to cycle), heater, proper water changes for bowls that size, etc. Lets hope I don't regret that... I'm sure I will. Honestly my biggest issue with it is that they are passing on the bad info. The fish shown were gorgeous, and already sold, so that means people are buying into the idea :/

The next one is one that I saw on here before and never thought I'd seen someone actually USE it for real fish. Not only that but they are reselling it as a betta bowl... They said they bought it for over $150, and are reselling for $20.










And I thought, ok, these are just two bad ads, and there probably aren't anything else worse. But I was wrong. Worse than wrong.
"Art Bowl for Betta Fish!"










"This would make a great gift for the Martini lover! I have upcycled an unwanted salad plate for the lid of this Betta bowl A handmade olive on a toothpick sits in the mini glass atop the colorful olive plate. A rare black crown tail betta fish is striking against the green seaglass chips. 7 1/2" w x 11 1/4" h. Many more unique styles available!"

The bowl itself wouldn't be that bad, but its the chunks of glass and lack of oxygen that they are promoting that bother me. Not to mention the whole Betta being used as Art thing.

I will be sending them a message as well.

That was just the first page. So I dug deeper.

On the 3rd page I found something amazing. A Betta rescue. They take in, treat, and carefully rehome fish. Here's some of the ad,

"Upon arrival each Betta will go through a health inspection process in which we will check for any sick Bettas which will be housed separately from all other Bettas. They will then be cared for and each will be nursed back to health. For any Betta that cannot be nursed back to health they will stay with us for the rest of their lives being cared for in full. All male Bettas will be separated. Females will be housed together in a huge community tank with lots of space to swim. All overly aggressive Bettas will be housed separately. All Bettas will be fed with various foods (Pellets, Blood Worms, Etc) Our final process will be scanning families to match them with the perfect Betta for them. Making sure that all Bettas are sent to the most perfectly suited home for them where they can live out there lives in full. Any Betta that was not able to be re-homed will continue living with us and being cared for in full."

:') It's a breath of fresh air after seeing those other ads. I'm sending them a message to let them know their work is appreciated!


----------



## Polkadot

Why is right. So sad. :-(

I have seen similar things here on our version of Craigslist I guess called Gumtree.Oh geez,there was someone selling 'complete Betta set ups' that were wine glasses with gravel in it. :shock:


----------



## BettaMummy87

"Healthy home for betta fish!" Have also seen this one for sale saying you only need fee them once a week (A few flakes)......-_-

Now, if you were to make a giant wallclock... say 3 gallons, with a heater and filter (and air available at the top)..... *then* i want it XD


Also, another reasonably good idea, if wlefare were considered... but this is aimed at two fish sharing this unheated, not really filtered, tank..... 










So many issues with what they do in this video...:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2T6xeJPqGI0&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Tress

Urgh, found another bad tank on my local Kijiji listing...









Gumball Machine Tank. Light and air pump. Doesn't look very big at all.


----------



## AAquarist

This is the worst one I've seen in awhile. Not even 1/2 gallon.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1688200322&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## IceCreamMomo

Hey guys, it's been long since I've been here. I've been vacationing in Mexico for a while and I have something. My pet sitter, didn't exactly clean the tank for the whole almost 3 months! Do you think my fishes are going to be okay? I've cleaned their tanks thoroughly today. Please reply. And to make this more on topic I've included some horrid Betta tanks. 
http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/8/3/3/1/7/webimg/574967988_o.jpg
http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/de/0d/41/de0d4155428caae0c88d493487ac36d1.jpg They didn't even fill it up all the way!
http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m261/slj76/fishinglass.jpg
http://www.therefinedfin.com/images/Betta-Fish-Bowl-Article-Banner.jpg


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

IceCreamMomo said:


> Hey guys, it's been long since I've been here. I've been vacationing in Mexico for a while and I have something. My pet sitter, didn't exactly clean the tank for the whole almost 3 months! Do you think my fishes are going to be okay? I've cleaned their tanks thoroughly today. Please reply. And to make this more on topic I've included some horrid Betta tanks.
> http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/8/3/3/1/7/webimg/574967988_o.jpg
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/de/0d/41/de0d4155428caae0c88d493487ac36d1.jpg They didn't even fill it up all the way!
> http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m261/slj76/fishinglass.jpg
> http://www.therefinedfin.com/images/Betta-Fish-Bowl-Article-Banner.jpg


First of all start your own thread and do a 100% water change immediately, they SHOULD be ok.
To start your own thread go to the diseases section and click post new thread


----------



## IceCreamMomo

They don't seem to have any diseases or anything wrong with them. I did however do a 100% water change. They seem fine hopefully they are fine.


----------



## Jonthefish

The teddy tanks had me so mad , but they just recently added this to the description on the petsmart site !

Care Instructions for Bowl: 
If you are using Teddy Tank to house a Betta Fish please remember to treat the fish and all pets with love and care. Parents please supervise your child when caring for a pet. Remember this is a one gallon fish bowl, which will need frequent water changes. It is super easy to clean because you can remove the plush animal body from the one gallon plastic bowl. Remember to consult a veterinarian or your local PetSmart to see how to properly care for a Betta Fish in a one gallon plastic bowl.

So i feel a little better . Wouldnt say lets reccommend this tank but at least its somthing ?


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

^yup.
so my mom (on meds so forgive her) asked why I don't divide my 3G tank, I'm like why would I do that? Her logic was that I only clean it every 3 days, so if I divide it I could go 3 days, move Mesmer to the "clean" half, then go another 3 days before cleaning. Took me a couple minutes to convince her that wouldn't work.


----------



## Magickarp05

http://aqualandpetsplus.com/Betta,%20Housing.htm

Found this article on Tumblr about how to house betta. There aren't really any tanks involved, but the misinformation and the housing techniques they do show off in the pics and the article are pretty horrific. Thought you guys might want to see for yourselves.


----------



## VivianKJean

Magickarp05 said:


> http://aqualandpetsplus.com/Betta,%20Housing.htm
> 
> Found this article on Tumblr about how to house betta. There aren't really any tanks involved, but the misinformation and the housing techniques they do show off in the pics and the article are pretty horrific. Thought you guys might want to see for yourselves.


this is probably the most outdated article on betta care i've ever read.


----------



## Magickarp05

VivianKJean said:


> this is probably the most outdated article on betta care i've ever read.


Yeah, I most skimmed and tried not to take it serious as it seems very unreliable. I don't know when it was originally published, but the author has gotten been responses since 2009-2014. He seems to care very little about the fish, IMO. 
Oh, I found one other thing to post here. I was looking up some stuff and found another betta forum where a bunch of the posters kept mentioning barracks. When I Googled it, I found this: 










I don't really know if this belongs here, but it just doesn't seem like a great setup for betta to me.


----------



## VivianKJean

I can't tell if that set is heated. I also do not know how big each section is so I don't know if I would consider it a good set.


----------



## Magickarp05

Yeah, my main problem is the size, too, and I'm kind of worried about the fish trying to attack one another. There some guy on Youtube that had a much smaller barrack set up in a bigger aquarium with two male bettas right beside each other and they just kept attacking the glass, which is why I'm worried about it. Like I said, though, I'm not actually sure if this belongs here.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

Confession: my mom reminded me yesterday we used to have a big 50g for goldfish and kept 2 male betta, one in the 50g with the goldfish and another in a 6x6 breeder box net thing


----------



## IceCreamMomo

I found some pretty bad tanks today and decided to show you guys. Prepare your eyeballs for some horrific excuses for a tank.
http://i00.i.aliimg.com/img/pb/369/723/516/516723369_097.jpg
http://www.weddingnewsday.com/centerpiece/photos/1/preview/78.jpg
https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTOh7o3SdQrjG8tfg5hZ4h3853-6tIi0hN_qVtuKRj2sKvCRlT_
http://maxcdn.chiqweddings.com/files/attach/images/8763/995/011/final_fish_bowl.jpg
https://img0.etsystatic.com/007/0/6660826/il_fullxfull.374031356_5sok.jpg
http://cdn.sheknows.com/articles/2012/07/how-to-grow-a-lily-in-your-fish-bowl-3.jpg
http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=16918&stc=1&d=1283906356
http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=49821&stc=1&d=1330902684
http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/60/62/6f/60626f99820dc75413c367855834d263.jpg
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-y5f13olwZjc/UAhj2k7bVCI/AAAAAAAABZo/3TdvjDXKDcI/s1600/July+19+and+before+pics+031.JPG


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

Most of those go directly to the whole BETTAS ARE NOT DECORATIONS but that last one... Why?


----------



## IceCreamMomo

Bikeridinguckgirl14 said:


> Most of those go directly to the whole BETTAS ARE NOT DECORATIONS but that last one... Why?


Apparently it's a DIY "My fun fish tank" sorta thing.


----------



## Magickarp05

This only reinforces my belief that people should have to pass an IQ test before being allowed on the internet. I mean, think about it. That way we could just cut off all the animal abusing morons from all these terrible ideas for fish tanks -_-


----------



## IceCreamMomo

Magickarp05 said:


> This only reinforces my belief that people should have to pass an IQ test before being allowed on the internet. I mean, think about it. That way we could just cut off all the animal abusing morons from all these terrible ideas for fish tanks -_-


Still, even without the internet, animal abuse and stuff like this could still happen. Sadly we live in a world where some people see animals as marketing purposes and pieces of trash to exploit.


----------



## Vpaw

I feel like he made fake accounts and posted a lot of those comments himself.


----------



## IceCreamMomo

Vpaw said:


> I feel like he made fake accounts and posted a lot of those comments himself.


 Who?


----------



## Veerie

Tree said:


> this is smaller than a .5 gallon! D=
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what the HECK!


 While that gum machine is outrageously small it does get me thinking about how AWESOME of a tank you could make out of the big gumball machine despensers with the stand


----------



## Wolfstardobe

My aunt recently went to a wedding where the table decorations were vases with bettas in them... the guests were encouraged to take them home as decorations.


----------



## Tress

Wolfstardobe said:


> My aunt recently went to a wedding where the table decorations were vases with bettas in them... the guests were encouraged to take them home as decorations.


Aurgh! Gosh that had to be frustrating not to say anything! So many people do that and it really needs to stop :/


----------



## Polkadot

Magickarp05 said:


> I don't really know if this belongs here, but it just doesn't seem like a great setup for betta to me.


They look just like the set ups at the LFS.That would be terrible as a permanent set up for pet Bettas,definitely should just be a temporary thing at the petstore.One of our LFS told us that their one is heated,I don't know how exactly though.But yes it is way too close for the little ones to be to each other,plus they can jump across,as I found two little boys in together that were fighting as the one had jumped over.They were quickly separated though thank goodness.Poor things. :-(


----------



## Vpaw

IceCreamMomo said:


> Who?



I'm referring to magickarp05's post with the link.


----------



## IceCreamMomo

Wolfstardobe said:


> My aunt recently went to a wedding where the table decorations were vases with bettas in them... the guests were encouraged to take them home as decorations.


I would've taken all of them and given them a proper home... :I


----------



## IceCreamMomo

Hey guys remember the Devil tanks? I saw some on sale for 7$.. so I bought one, I was curious about this thing. No no, I did not put my fish in here as a permanent home but it's actually quite bigger than I thought. But I just use it to keep my accesories. Thing is the tank broke when I filled it up with water... some real quality.


----------



## Magickarp05

Vpaw said:


> I feel like he made fake accounts and posted a lot of those comments himself.


I hope not. He deserves to be yelled at! 



Polkadot said:


> They look just like the set ups at the LFS.That would be terrible as a permanent set up for pet Bettas,definitely should just be a temporary thing at the petstore.One of our LFS told us that their one is heated,I don't know how exactly though.But yes it is way too close for the little ones to be to each other,plus they can jump across,as I found two little boys in together that were fighting as the one had jumped over.They were quickly separated though thank goodness.Poor things.


That's exactly what I thought. Like for betta shows or something, I could understand, but long term seems like a terrible idea. I really hate the mini ones I found, too. 










Those are the kind I saw on Youtube where the two bettas kept trying to attack each other through the glass.


----------



## IceCreamMomo

Guys guys I found some pretty good news, The teddy tanks now Jumbo sized their tanks and it looks about 2-3 gallons bigger! Here is the image.
http://blogpaws.com/wp-content/uploads/typepad-images/6a0120a678c547970b0168e84c61ce970c-320wi


----------



## Tress

Take a seat, this is going to be a long post. My friend found these pics and sent them to me, so I pass them onto you...








This would be cute as just a plant tank. And yes it is real.









A taller version of some of the other ones that were posted before :/ 
















.... I don't even...

Turns out some people do use that betta barrack thing...
































And for those people who don't want to bother getting a tank.. a light base for the cup your betta came in...








I... I.. I've honestly run out of words at this point..
















































Sorry for how wide this one is... If it was a sales display and that wasn't clear dividers, it would be... kinda ok? maybe..








Again... if just for plants...








5 fish, 10ml of water...
So yea... I'm horrified enough for one day...


----------



## Schmoo

Tress, that fourth one down looks okay to me size-wise. Granted, the tanks need lids and non-clear dividers. Also, it either needs to be taller to allow for a keeper's hands or it needs a stable tray thing that rolls out so the tanks can be cleaned and what not. Also also, maybe a glass door to keep other animals or kids from getting into it, since it it low to the floor. 

All-in-all it's not a terrible set-up...but it definitely needs some work. Just IMO, though, of course.


----------



## starlight910

The last one is really cruel.


----------



## Tress

Schmoo said:


> Tress, that fourth one down looks okay to me size-wise. Granted, the tanks need lids and non-clear dividers. Also, it either needs to be taller to allow for a keeper's hands or it needs a stable tray thing that rolls out so the tanks can be cleaned and what not. Also also, maybe a glass door to keep other animals or kids from getting into it, since it it low to the floor.
> 
> All-in-all it's not a terrible set-up...but it definitely needs some work. Just IMO, though, of course.


Well if you look at the bettas and compare their size, it's MAYBE a gallon each. And because they are tall instead of wide it's not a lot of swimming room/surface area, plus the gravel takes up a good chunk. Also the question of filtration and heating. 

Of course the dividers would be better if not clear, looks like they didn't add any bettas in the middle parts, so that's better than nothing. Glass doors and rolling trays/removable tanks would be a nice touch. Still, I don't care for it nor the idea of 1gallons as permanent homes. 

Actually I posted it because on the last page someone had posted a similar set up but it was more as a store usage.


----------



## SiameseFightingArt

My school has 4 bettas in tiny tanks without filtration or a heater and clean the water in like...what... 2 weeks I believe. They have a beautiful male in a very tiny bowl that has very sharp plastic tanks the other 3 are females (all were given guy names) with very dirty water (One of them has a slimy oily surface DX). If the school puts them up for adoption I am immediately rescuing them!


----------



## Tress

is it for that psychology class experiment of getting them to be overly aggressive to the sight of another betta?


----------



## IceCreamMomo

Tress said:


> is it for that psychology class experiment of getting them to be overly aggressive to the sight of another betta?


More like to see how long until they die in horrible conditions..


----------



## SiameseFightingArt

The teacher who owns them is just saying that their the class pets. PFFFT their not going to live long in these conditions >.>


----------



## IceCreamMomo

SiameseFightingArt said:


> The teacher who owns them is just saying that their the class pets. PFFFT their not going to live long in these conditions >.>


Are you sure they aren't her/his prisoners?


----------



## Tress

wow, great teacher -_-


----------



## SiameseFightingArt

They wont even listen to me trying to give them tips :I


----------



## IceCreamMomo

SiameseFightingArt said:


> They wont even listen to me trying to give them tips :I


That's just terrible.


----------



## Tress

Did you point out to them that they are being a horrible role model for their students? That they should teach proper care and housing of animals? Isn't that the whole point of having class pets? As a teaching tool?

Haha try that on them


----------



## Polkadot

Magickarp05 said:


> I hope not. He deserves to be yelled at!
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly what I thought. Like for betta shows or something, I could understand, but long term seems like a terrible idea. I really hate the mini ones I found, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are the kind I saw on Youtube where the two bettas kept trying to attack each other through the glass.


Ugh! Agreed! That 'set up' is just cruel. :evil:


----------



## Magickarp05

I know, right? Thankfully, the person using them on Youtube has already been ripped a new one by, like, a million different users. I'm hoping he learned his listened and got his fish better tanks. 

Btw, I saw these Barbie tanks mentioned a while back and figured I'd post these because I don't think anyone else has yet. Only one is a picture, though. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/301411510636?lpid=82










The second one is .5-gallon bowl. It looks like the first one is just revised version of it or something.


----------



## IceCreamMomo

Magickarp05 said:


> I know, right? Thankfully, the person using them on Youtube has already been ripped a new one by, like, a million different users. I'm hoping he learned his listened and got his fish better tanks.
> 
> Btw, I saw these Barbie tanks mentioned a while back and figured I'd post these because I don't think anyone else has yet. Only one is a picture, though.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/301411510636?lpid=82
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second one is .5-gallon bowl. It looks like the first one is just revised version of it or something.


Barbie, not only teaching little girls to be vets and doctors and fashion designers but animal abusers.


----------



## BettaLover4life

Magickarp05 said:


> I know, right? Thankfully, the person using them on Youtube has already been ripped a new one by, like, a million different users. I'm hoping he learned his listened and got his fish better tanks.
> 
> Btw, I saw these Barbie tanks mentioned a while back and figured I'd post these because I don't think anyone else has yet. Only one is a picture, though.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/301411510636?lpid=82
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second one is .5-gallon bowl. It looks like the first one is just revised version of it or something.


What does barbie have to do with a fish?


----------



## IceCreamMomo

BettaLover4life said:


> What does barbie have to do with a fish?


Well barbie has made some mermaid movies. Like barbie in a mermaid tale 1 & 2. Also Barbie In mermadia. I guess that makes sense. But what does batman have to do with fish?


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

IceCreamMomo said:


> Well barbie has made some mermaid movies. Like barbie in a mermaid tale 1 & 2. Also Barbie In mermadia. I guess that makes sense. But what does batman have to do with fish?


http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lz3hdgUKz51rp9k4to1_400.jpg
If joker has a fish army why can't batman?


----------



## IceCreamMomo

Bikeridinguckgirl14 said:


> http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lz3hdgUKz51rp9k4to1_400.jpg
> If joker has a fish army why can't batman?


Batfish army?


----------



## Tress

Found this listed for sale locally...








You think they would have taken the hint from the decor that the tank is too small. I'm pretty sure that's one of those .5g Marina betta cubes.


----------



## IceCreamMomo

Tress said:


> Found this listed for sale locally...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think they would have taken the hint from the decor that the tank is too small. I'm pretty sure that's one of those .5g Marina betta cubes.


Oh my goodness, who the heck would decide to put a giant decoration inside a tiny tiny little tank?


----------



## Tress

A person with a tiny tiny brain who lacks common sense?

They want $10 for it btw.


----------



## MiniMango101

https://www.petco.com/assets/caresheets/fish/Betta.pdf
Not a tank but I would like to share it. People are finally realizing bettas need heaters and filters! This isn't really a good betta care guide, but it encourages heaters, filtration, and water testing. It's nowhere near perfect, but I think people are finally starting to realize that bettas need clean water and a heater. If only the stores suggested this...


----------



## Magickarp05

MiniMango101 said:


> https://www.petco.com/assets/caresheets/fish/Betta.pdf
> Not a tank but I would like to share it. People are finally realizing bettas need heaters and filters! This isn't really a good betta care guide, but it encourages heaters, filtration, and water testing. It's nowhere near perfect, but I think people are finally starting to realize that bettas need clean water and a heater. If only the stores suggested this...


My big problem with this is they list 1/4 gallons as the minimum size requirement for a betta. I mean, I guess it's good that it actually says 1/4 gallons and up, but that's still too small. If they'd listed 1-gallon, that'd be way better, IMO, because at least then there'd be some room for the little guy to swim. 
Oh, well, got to take the good with the bad, I suppose.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

I saw that the other day, it's much better than their old care sheets (last year they said bettas like 1/4g with a weekly water change, nothing about a heater or filter, and if your fish gets sick bring it to a petco vet)


----------



## Tress

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/USB-Desktop-...554?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a9c8c44f2
Interesting concept, but WAYYYYYY too small.


----------



## starlight910

^ +1 it's pretty cool if it were only bigger.


----------



## Tress

If this was bigger it wouldn't be so bad, but it's not just this its all the positive reviews and the people bashing anyone who says otherwise. http://www.amazon.com/Betta-Art-Dec.../ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top/176-1154070-4821814








http://www.amazon.com/CLEAR-FISH-BO...upplies_4?ie=UTF8&refRID=06SMQDG7D89MREK30WJF
Would be cute for things other than a fish.


----------



## Plakattyphoon1234

The simplest most horrid tank would be a vial just big enough to fit the betta.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

Plakattyphoon1234 said:


> The simplest most horrid tank would be a vial just big enough to fit the betta.


Like how they're shipped to the pet stores in 3"square bags with half water?


So here is one of those 1/4g cubes, which someone added a betta, some neons, a decoration, and an airstone to http://i.ytimg.com/vi/N64mhbxK7pw/hqdefault.jpg


----------



## starlight910

^poor fish :-(


----------



## Nyri

I found this on craigslist...
http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/tad/4787940446.html
It even comes with a free fish. At least it is bigger than some of the other vase "tanks" and they don't claim that the fish can live off of the roots, so it does have that going for it, but still...


----------



## lumiina

VivianKJean said:


> I found the listing for the wine bottle betta tank!!!!
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/150721391/glass-wine-bottle-betta-fish-tank


One thing that really frustrates me is that the seller cares more about up-cycling than the life of a fish.

Not that I don't love re-purposing things. But she or he's up-cycling at the expense of the fish! 1.5 liters is .39 gallons! And there's nothing even in there for the betta except rocks, not that you could fit much in that space!

I tweeted my anger over it 
Wish you could contact seller without owning an Etsy account or write comments somewhere to warn buyers.

Edit: Going to link my facebook just to complain.


----------



## VivianKJean

I actually connected my Facebook account to etsy and messaged the seller (I don't know why I haven't thought about this before). 

I explained proper betta care and told him to check out this site.


----------



## lumiina

Good! I hope the seller's receptive! It could save a lot of fish! Some people just need to be informed and that's all it takes. I had no idea after all until I did my research on bettas.


----------



## VivianKJean

thats what I'm hoping.... my main point to just inform him why his product wasn't good for fish.


----------



## SiameseFightingArt

I hope he listens


----------



## castorag

VivianKJean said:


> I've started seeing this one in my Petcos. Its probably less the .5 gallon and the "catch" is that it cleans itself...



Re the self-cleaning aquaria, Guido (he's in my avatar) says: I have one that's 2L and it's awesome. My water gets changed every day, I get great food, and I've been healthy and active in here for 8 months swimming around in my plant leaves. I make my human bubble nests pretty often!


----------



## VivianKJean

castorag said:


> Re the self-cleaning aquaria, Guido (he's in my avatar) says: I have one that's 2L and it's awesome. My water gets changed every day, I get great food, and I've been healthy and active in here for 8 months swimming around in my plant leaves. I make my human bubble nests pretty often!


I see you don't have a heater. That is a problem since bettas are tropical fish.


----------



## PickyPrince

Jeeze, if they made some of these things in much larger sizes i would be the first in line at the store waving a wad of cash. :/


----------



## castorag

I do have a heater on a time cycler-- on 30 minutes, off 15 minutes works well in the winter with the office temp running about 65 and cooler overnight, and modified (often off) as needed in the summer when it's warmer here-- and a thermometer to check the temp constantly, always 75-81degF. I couldn't make this picture bigger given the pixel constraints here, but it's about 4" x 4" x 11" (water depth) and has a cover that's perfed to allow the cables for the heater and thermometer and air entry. Guido's my first betta so I don't have a lot of comparison other than what I read here, but he seems quite lively, dashes up and down when he sees me coming, and loves weaving in and out of the leaves of the plant. He gets 8-10 pellets every day and a few freeze-dried worms twice a week or so-- those are the days he makes me bubble nests. He was very skinny when I got him, sides were concave, but now he's nicely normal-looking, not fat. Color is bright, fins are intact, so I think we must be doing something right. I think the total ease of changing his water 100% every day is the key, and if there's ever any junk accumulated below the rocks I shake it up with the turkey baster as I flush (without making bubbles), and it all goes right up the tube and out.


----------



## VivianKJean

Still, I personally do not think 3L is an appropriate size for a betta tank. There is a thread someone for members who have smaller tanks to discuss their tanks in. Maybe bringing this topic up there would be a better place.


----------



## IceCreamMomo

Isn't 2 liters like, half a gallon?


----------



## MikeG14

IceCreamMomo said:


> Isn't 2 liters like, half a gallon?


Yep, It's like living in one of those big soda bottles.


----------



## IceCreamMomo

MikeG14 said:


> Yep, It's like living in one of those big soda bottles.


Oh my....


----------



## hannat

Some of these can be salvaged- I got a 2.5 gal divided tank for one of my boys.. never bothered putting the divider in and the tank was much cheaper than the same exact one sold without the divider. Decent little tank too... except it leaks water under the rim when doing WC's. Bit annoying. Hoping to upgrade for Christmas. I'm fine with 2.5 gallons.. it's the damn leaking.


----------



## Tress

hannat said:


> Some of these can be salvaged- I got a 2.5 gal divided tank for one of my boys.. never bothered putting the divider in and the tank was much cheaper than the same exact one sold without the divider. Decent little tank too... except it leaks water under the rim when doing WC's. Bit annoying. Hoping to upgrade for Christmas. I'm fine with 2.5 gallons.. it's the damn leaking.


It's more the fact that they are enabling and encouraging dividing a small tank. We know it's too small, but most don't. Though it is way better than the 1g and .5g I've seen with dividers...


----------



## Nyri

I don't know if this has already been listed...










Fortunately there's already discussion about size/heater/etc in the comments, and concern for size in the accompanying article. 
http://www.yankodesign.com/2010/02/10/one-pot-two-lives/


----------



## IceCreamMomo

Nyri said:


> I don't know if this has already been listed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fortunately there's already discussion about size/heater/etc in the comments, and concern for size in the accompanying article.
> http://www.yankodesign.com/2010/02/10/one-pot-two-lives/


It looks like there is a guppy in there. Don't guppies need around 5 gallons per fish?


----------



## MikeG14

I've eaten bowls of ice cream bigger than this.


----------



## Vpaw

IceCreamMomo said:


> It looks like there is a guppy in there. Don't guppies need around 5 gallons per fish?



They don't, they're pretty hardy and don't have a huge bioload. I had 30 in a 20 gallon once, not a good idea but they kept breeding lol. Just the standard inch per fish for those guys maybe less if the tank is large.


----------



## Tress

So not only does Penn Plax make horrible ornaments that kill fish, they make terrible tanks as well!








"Betta Condo Aquarium Accessory"








"Triple Deluxe Betta Tank" 
It's .7 gallons divided 3 times...








and a double version of that. They wouldn't say how much water it holds but obviously not enough.








Or if those weren't small enough, how about a single? Oh, but don't fear if you have more than one betta, these are _stackable._

Ah but enough poking at Penn Plax, here's some other ones.
















the "Bio bubble". They don't give any specs on their stuff and I keep thinking about how impractical this would be. Plus how easy it could leak.








Well, to give it credit, at least it has a filter... Getting tired of these ones that don't give dimensions.








Who needs a fancy bowl anyways? 700ml (24 oz). Heres the description.
"The perfect home for you fish pals, the *Fin Pals Goldfish/Betta Bowl* is fully vented to let things breathe. It is made from durable plastic with a sturdy base and the cover can be easily removed for feeding. Made with a clear plastic for great viewing, the vented lid comes in an exciting pink."
Also, what's up with that demented picture? Is that how your betta will look after a few months?


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

That yellow crown tail though <3


----------



## Wolfstardobe

I thought things couldn't get any worse... (or stupid)


----------



## Vpaw

I never understood the whole not filling water up almost all the way. Can sometime explain why a lot of these are like half full or 3/4? I always fill my tank to the black part around to where I start seeing the filter if it's HoB


----------



## IceCreamMomo

Vpaw said:


> I never understood the whole not filling water up almost all the way. Can sometime explain why a lot of these are like half full or 3/4? I always fill my tank to the black part around to where I start seeing the filter if it's HoB


Ikr when u type in goldfish bowl in google it's always like half full


----------



## Tress

Bikeridinguckgirl14 said:


> That yellow crown tail though <3


Sorry to burst your bubble but I'm 99% sure that he's been photoshopped to be that colour. The saturation is too high to be natural in my OP.


----------



## Kieranfish

ugh... those tanks actually make me feel sick. i mean, come on! the betta barely has space to turn around in the last one! Horrendous


----------



## IceCreamMomo

We need to make this thread come back to life, by introducing more terrible tanks!
http://www.aquatics-online.co.uk/send_binary.asp?path=all_images/goldfishbowl.png&width=200
Honestly, 3 goldfish is way too small for that...
https://harleyxxquinnx.files.wordpress.com/2009/12/william-and-sisky-fish.jpg
A one gallon divided tank, and the divider is clear? Oh boy...
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-RdhTu2MC6mE/UooXNMcjuKI/AAAAAAAAAq0/54ctfhqJ92k/s1600/015.JPG
Honestly, no words to describe...
http://www.dormco.com/v/vspfiles/photos/I1-3-3-ABBFT-2.jpg
Yeeaahh, no.
http://cdn.instructables.com/FOV/ZYHF/GGBZIUN3/FOVZYHFGGBZIUN3.LARGE.jpg
You can see gunk at the bottom, probably left over food.
http://www.therefinedfin.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/Promo-600-2.jpg
I don't even know anymore..
http://www.cnbaisite.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/betta-fish-tanks-amazon.jpg
Umm, what? Why not give them equal spaces? It would still be too small anyway..
http://www.lulusoso.com/upload/20120305/blue_acrylic_betta_bowl_fish_tank_aquarium.jpg
Um... yeah.

If you made it to here, congratulations! You win one Betta point.


----------



## Tress

Did you read the written thing on that 2nd last link? I thought I might have been having an episode but I realized they just used a horrible translator... still ... my brain.. x.x


----------



## IceCreamMomo

Tress said:


> Did you read the written thing on that 2nd last link? I thought I might have been having an episode but I realized they just used a horrible translator... still ... my brain.. x.x


The one with the tank that has one large side and one short side?


----------



## SplashyBetta

IceCreamMomo said:


> We need to make this thread come back to life, by introducing more terrible tanks!
> http://www.aquatics-online.co.uk/send_binary.asp?path=all_images/goldfishbowl.png&width=200
> Honestly, 3 goldfish is way too small for that...


No goldfish should be in that bowl! I hate example photos on products so much. They make customers think they stuff any random fish in any tank and they'll be fine.


----------



## IceCreamMomo

SplashyBetta said:


> No goldfish should be in that bowl! I hate example photos on products so much. They make customers think they stuff any random fish in any tank and they'll be fine.


You think example photos are bad? Look at clip arts, or type in "goldfish bowl" in google images.


----------



## SplashyBetta

IceCreamMomo said:


> You think example photos are bad? Look at clip arts, or type in "goldfish bowl" in google images.


I know, it's disgusting :-( All these bowl creations are only for the aesthetics, and yet... dead fish (which a tiny bowl usually leads to quickly) are not very aesthetically-pleasing.


----------



## IceCreamMomo

SplashyBetta said:


> I know, it's disgusting :-( All these bowl creations are only for the aesthetics, and yet... dead fish (which a tiny bowl usually leads to quickly) are not very aesthetically-pleasing.


I know right? Yesterday I went to Petco to get some water conditioner because I ran out, and I saw a little girl with a gold fish and... a half gallon tank... on the outside I looked normal, but on the inside was a nuclear war and disaster.


----------



## Sadist

One of the ladies at PetCo tried to tell me that my betta died because his tank was too big because they try to expand and fit the tank  She told me they do better in cups! The fish guy knew enough not to say something like that, but she was totally clueless!


----------



## BettaStarter24

Tress said:


> is it for that psychology class experiment of getting them to be overly aggressive to the sight of another betta?


I have a betta from one of these experiments. 1 gallon tall tanks each right next to each other, separated by cardboard but usually kept down for the experiment.


----------



## Vpaw

There's a new girl working at my Petsmart and she was actually not completely clueless! =) she has a Beta in a one gallon and wants to upgrade but her coworker told her they don't like larger territory because then they have to claim it all. I told her about my beta in a 20 gallon and a five gallon. She also wants to give him some friends which are an adf and a ghost shrimp. I said that's exactly what I have in a 5 gallon except a cherry shrimp which I know might be eaten. So she said she is absolutely upgrading to a 5 gallon for him now


----------



## Tress

Good Job Vpaw!


----------



## myexplodingcat

Tress said:


> Who needs a fancy bowl anyways? 700ml (24 oz). Heres the description.
> "The perfect home for you fish pals, the *Fin Pals Goldfish/Betta Bowl* is fully vented to let things breathe. It is made from durable plastic with a sturdy base and the cover can be easily removed for feeding. Made with a clear plastic for great viewing, the vented lid comes in an exciting pink."
> Also, what's up with that demented picture? Is that how your betta will look after a few months?


24 oz? Well why don't you just grab a bottle of water from that vending machine over there and stick your fish in. That's all they need, right? DX


----------



## LadyNightraven

I found this "gem" while browsing tanks on Walmart's website today. Because why would a betta want to be able to do more than spin around in circles, right? Ugh.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Betta-Bow...gMethod=Recommendation:wm:RecentlyViewedItems


----------



## Polkadot

Sigh.I just saw this on Gumtree (Australian version of craigslist),look what the poor little Dumbo Betta is kept in.

http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/rozelle/fish/siamese-fighting-fish-aka-dumbo-/1066356890

I hope he goes to a much nicer & bigger home.


----------



## Tress

Polkadot said:


> Sigh.I just saw this on Gumtree (Australian version of craigslist),look what the poor little Dumbo Betta is kept in.
> 
> http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/rozelle/fish/siamese-fighting-fish-aka-dumbo-/1066356890
> 
> I hope he goes to a much nicer & bigger home.


.... I had one those for candy and it was hard enough to get your hand into...


----------



## IceCreamMomo

Polkadot said:


> Sigh.I just saw this on Gumtree (Australian version of craigslist),look what the poor little Dumbo Betta is kept in.
> 
> http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/rozelle/fish/siamese-fighting-fish-aka-dumbo-/1066356890
> 
> I hope he goes to a much nicer & bigger home.


I've seen cups bigger than that.


----------



## Sadist

My daughter's classroom has a betta in a tiny aquarium (1/4 gallon? I'm not sure, but something tiny). It originally only had gravel, so I bought him a silk plant. They seem to only clean his tank once every 3-5 weeks! Is there a polite way to bring up that he needs daily water changes in an unfiltered tank that small? He also needs better food; his gravel is covered in a layer of flake food, and there is often a layer on the water surface, too. I'd really like to inform them without coming off as a jerk.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

Sadist said:


> My daughter's classroom has a betta in a tiny aquarium (1/4 gallon? I'm not sure, but something tiny). It originally only had gravel, so I bought him a silk plant. They seem to only clean his tank once every 3-5 weeks! Is there a polite way to bring up that he needs daily water changes in an unfiltered tank that small? He also needs better food; his gravel is covered in a layer of flake food, and there is often a layer on the water surface, too. I'd really like to inform them without coming off as a jerk.


You could gift them a bigger tank and new food fully decorated "as long as you promise to teach the kids responsibility by having each of them do a full water change at least twice, that way it gets changed once a week.


----------



## TerriGtoo

Bikeridinguckgirl14 said:


> That yellow crown tail though <3


 
Probably photoshopped just to enhance the saleability......


----------



## TerriGtoo

MikeG14 said:


> I've eaten bowls of ice cream bigger than this.


 
Me too! Remember Farrell's Ice Cream Parlors? Not to change to subject.....


----------



## BettaBoy51

LadyNightraven said:


> I found this "gem" while browsing tanks on Walmart's website today. Because why would a betta want to be able to do more than spin around in circles, right? Ugh.
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Betta-Bow...gMethod=Recommendation:wm:RecentlyViewedItems


But Wait Theres More!these tanks are affordable and stackable so you can enjoy the array of beautiful bettas you've always wanted. Quoted walmarts page


----------



## Sadist

Bikeridinguckgirl14 said:


> You could gift them a bigger tank and new food fully decorated "as long as you promise to teach the kids responsibility by having each of them do a full water change at least twice, that way it gets changed once a week.


I thought about getting a bigger tank, but the kids are all 4 and not suited to do water changes. I really want to bring in a gallon of treated water and a baster and clean it out every morning for them :/


----------



## VivianKJean

I would talk with the teacher. If you pick up your daughter when class gets out, that might be a good time or arriving early before class starts. Start with telling the teacher that you think it is a great idea that there is a fish in the classroom since fish are a great first step to teaching young kids how to be responsible and care for another living creature. Then slowly work into explaining that if there is going to be a fish then it is a better idea to teach the students how to properly care for one. Offer to give a short lesson to the class about what type of fish it is and what fish need (in super basic words that a 4 year old will understand). Also (if you are financially able) offer to donate a larger tank and heater (if you can include a filter then do that as well) and some proper food and a small bottle of Prime. If you are also able, offer to come in and change the water after class once or twice a week. Obviously depending on the size of the tank, that will decide how often you clean it. Teach the teacher how to do water changes so she can help out as well. Try to explain to the teacher that a betta needs certain care to be healthy and how you would love to give your daughters class a healthy betta for them to watch and learn from.


----------



## Tress

Well.... at least it's not a little vase. Could be made to work but it would be hard to hide cords.


----------



## VivianKJean

The only think I'm thinking with that top one is how hard it must be for that lil boy to make it to the surface for air.


----------



## Tress

Also, everything on this blog http://www.buzzfeed.com/donnad/household-items-begging-you-to-turn-them-into-aquariums#.mm5gzNQPl

@Viv. Yea that's another reason I posted it. Like it is really neat, but it just should not have an animal in it. Would be really cool for plants though.


----------



## VivianKJean

agreed very cute for aquatic plants but not a for fish.


----------



## Tress




----------



## Sadist

VivianKJean, thanks for the advice. I'm horrible with diplomacy, but I'll do my best. I bought a silk plant for his tank, and it's all I can really afford to do right now. I'll measure the area tomorrow and see what kind of tank will fit there and if they have any outlets in the area for the heater and filter.


----------



## Sadist

That vase idea does look nice for plants, but I have heard of people buying those and putting bettas in there expecting the plant to aerate the water and feed the fish at the same time. Seems like a death trap even if he could find the surface!


----------



## katydidmischief

Tress said:


>


My male cat would go ballistic trying to get to that fish to eat it. :-( Poor fishface.


----------



## Sadist

An update on the tiny, dirty tank in the classroom: there's no room for anything bigger. There's a tiny space between the sink and the wall where they have the tank, and there aren't any wall sockets to plug things in. I did tell the teacher that a tank that small needed to be cleaned every day and told her that usually those fish get 5 gallon tanks with heaters and filters. The school says they have to have a pet in their classroom and picked the pet and tiny cage without educating the teacher how to take care of it. She said he's been in the classroom for four years like that  He's a real survivor!

edit: I'm planning on bringing some real food for him. There will at least be less food on his floor, and the teacher said she'd clean his cage more often.


----------



## givemethatfish

Probably not a real option to go in there and teach the kids how to do it, but my 4 year old can do a water change on a 3 gallon critter keeper with only verbal instructions from me (and a little help carrying it to the sink). It takes her about 15 minutes total. It takes me about 5 minutes if I'm doing it on my own. If I can teach my 4 year old to change the hospital tank water daily, I bet that teacher can take 5 minutes out of her day to change the poor fish's 1/4 gallon of water.


----------



## Sadist

She cleaned it right away when I talked to her, and I dropped off some pellets when I picked up the kiddo. I noticed the 3 year old class now has a fish, but its tank is a little bigger (maybe 1/2 gallon). It looked clean and fresh, but it might just be new.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

Yay for creativity but...


----------



## Sadist

Wow, does he really have four goldfish in there?


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

Yup. At least he tried to decorate it, it looks like it might even hold 4/5gallons


----------



## Sadist

I read that goldfish need really big tanks, like 30 gallons for the first fish and 10 gallon/fish after that. Those poor things are going to die!


----------



## givemethatfish

That is actually kind of genius if you put the right fish in it.


----------



## ellekay

Talk about having an office fish...you could close the drawer when they boss is making rounds and they'd never be the wiser 

A friend of mine's 6yo daughter got one of the 'Teddy Tanks' for Christmas. Probably from the inlaws (who are just stupid beyond belief). She sent me a picture of it (no fish yet thankfully) and told me it immediately made her think of me - because of my fish tank photos on Facebook. I didn't have the heart to tell her to burn it... :-(


----------



## Kumo

castorag said:


> Re the self-cleaning aquaria, Guido (he's in my avatar) says: I have one that's 2L and it's awesome. My water gets changed every day, I get great food, and I've been healthy and active in here for 8 months swimming around in my plant leaves. I make my human bubble nests pretty often!



(I know this is old)
Here's the issue
1) Ammonia, nitrite, nitrate levels, and heavy metals (like chloramine)
2) No heater (betta fish ideally need 78 degrees F)
3) The general minimum space for bettas is recommended to be 2.5 gallons, NOT .5 gallons/2L


----------



## IceCreamMomo

Did you guys know the "Teddy tanks" have jumbo sized tanks? Here are some pictures : http://ww1.prweb.com/prfiles/2012/09/07/9879815/Trade%20Show.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/A5k7Q_vCYAAXmVR.jpg:large
http://blogpaws.com/wp-content/uploads/typepad-images/6a0120a678c547970b0168e84c61ce970c-320wi


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

It's actually terrifying


----------



## givemethatfish

Well, I wouldn't put FIVE goldfish in there (or one), but the larger one is kind of cool in a creepy "plushy" kind of way.


----------



## IceCreamMomo

Yeah it is pretty terrifying, but, you can like take off the teddy part and keep the tank.


----------



## Vpaw

Oh gosh, he reminds me of Freddie from fivenightsatfreddies


----------



## IceCreamMomo

Vpaw said:


> Oh gosh, he reminds me of Freddie from fivenightsatfreddies


Five Nights at Petco.


----------



## juanitawolf

IceCreamMomo said:


> Five Nights at Petco.


sound like it XD, checking the cameras so the teddy tanks can't get to the betas


----------



## IceCreamMomo

juanitawolf said:


> sound like it XD, checking the cameras so the teddy tanks can't get to the betas


YES! We should make a FNAF spinoff like that.


----------



## myexplodingcat

It's the tiny, beady eyes. o.o

Although... if you managed to DIY fix how creepy it looks, it wouldn't be too out of place in a nursery. Might help if your kid had separation anxiety or something. Or in a hospital. You know?

It does appear to be 15 or 20 gallons, though. You can keep a lot of guppies and platies and tetras in that. If you managed to replace or cover the eyes with something more proportional and less creepy, it'd be perfect for a kids' hospital or a nursery. Like if your kid had separation anxiety, the fish might help and the teddy bear cover would keep the sharp tank edges covered.


----------



## wondering1

I think the jumbo ones are only for display purposes and not available for general purchase. Water and stuffed animals don't mix (mold, mildew anyone?).


----------



## FishWhisperer

IceCreamMomo said:


> Five Nights at Petco.


That is more scary than the actual FNaF and FNaF 2


----------



## Tress

nooooo ;-; not r2d2! He was innocent!
























































That's just... really creepy.








Fishcake.








Fish... backpack?


----------



## juanitawolf

yeah, because swimming in tight circles is fun for fish -_-


----------



## IceCreamMomo

Why are people keeping bettas in things smaller than cups? I mean wine glasses and that extra tiny bowl.


----------



## Sadist

I think it's ignorance. They're popular for being fish that can "live in small places," so people think it's okay to put them in a fancy vase or wine glass. I actually thought they would be okay in bowls until I did some research.


----------



## IceCreamMomo

Hmm, I did see these 2 gallon bowls at petco, but i'm not sure if they're safe for bettas or not.


----------



## wondering1

Really hard to keep the proper temperature in such a small amount of water. Heaters can overheat the water and room temperature can easily be too cold!


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

I have Mesmer in a 2.5 gallon bowl (3 if you fill it all the way) with a 50 watt adjustable heater and he is fine


----------



## TerriGtoo

ellekay said:


> Talk about having an office fish...you could close the drawer when they boss is making rounds and they'd never be the wiser
> 
> Until the liner starts leaking and you come after a weekend and find the carpet soaked and some very unhappy fish.
> 
> I seriously hope this is a photoshopped pic.:-(


----------



## katydidmischief

Went to pick up some plants today and saw these tanks on the endcap:








(Each tank is .5g)









(The tank on the left is .5g and the tanks on the right are .75g.)


----------



## Tress

Yep, the Elive stuff is all crap. There is another tank they make that is a "double bowl".
http://elivepet.com/fish/aquarium-kits/double-bowl-2-5-aquarium-kit/
It's 2.5g but has a .5g vase like bowl in the center for a betta. They encourage having shoaling species in the bigger part. I wrote an email to them talking to them about their sizing problems and they never contacted me back. lol


----------



## katydidmischief

Okay, that's terrible. Let's keep a betta in a teensy .5 gallon and some cories in 2g. :-(


----------



## Canis

Tress said:


> Yep, the Elive stuff is all crap. There is another tank they make that is a "double bowl".
> http://elivepet.com/fish/aquarium-kits/double-bowl-2-5-aquarium-kit/
> It's 2.5g but has a .5g vase like bowl in the center for a betta. They encourage having shoaling species in the bigger part. I wrote an email to them talking to them about their sizing problems and they never contacted me back. lol


*bangs head on a wall* I can't believe people are allowed to make money off of things like this.


----------



## IceCreamMomo

I know we all hate he horrid "Teddy Tanks" I found this hilarious video making fun of it. (uses some language and dirty jokes) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Cs2HHV6AOY Enjoy.


----------



## Drache

I'm speechless...


----------



## hannat

I saw that cylindrical planter tank (Betta Cylinder & Planter) at PetCo a few days ago... if it had 2.5 gallons or more per fish, I'd buy it. Only at .5 gallons though? No way. I like the concept though.


----------



## Wolfstardobe

I found these on Etsy today... Hanging fish tanks. They actually put a goldfish in there! D: https://www.etsy.com/listing/184799...&ga_search_type=handmade&ga_view_type=gallery


----------



## IceCreamMomo

Wolfstardobe said:


> I found these on Etsy today... Hanging fish tanks. They actually put a goldfish in there! D: https://www.etsy.com/listing/184799...&ga_search_type=handmade&ga_view_type=gallery


That would be horrifying if they cam crashing down or the ribbon snaps, or it get's loose. The idea itself is horrifying anyways.


----------



## Sadist

And outside where the temperature is going to fluctuate like crazy and cats will be able to make them swing around trying to get to the fish! What kind of crazy idea is that?


----------



## Wolfstardobe

Yeah I have no idea how anyone thought that was a good idea...


----------



## MikeG14

Wolfstardobe said:


> I found these on Etsy today... Hanging fish tanks. They actually put a goldfish in there! D:


How long would it take for some drunken dude-bro to whack those things with a Whiffle-ball bat like a piñata to become the next you tube sensation?

I hate people sometimes.


----------



## katydidmischief

I keep imagining my male cat just sticking his feet in there for a snack. :-( People really have no sense.


----------



## Sadist

I'm still trying to help out my daughter's classroom fish a bit. He's in a 1/4-1/2 gallon thing. There's no room for a proper tank and no outlets. I can't really afford to buy a whole tank system for him, either, though the school has ruled that donations and parent help is welcome. 

I bought a silk plant already, which he loves. Today I picked up a baster and a container to pre-condition his water for water changes. I don't think the teachers are cleaning his tank every day even after our talk. I also bought him some pellets, but there's still flakes floating around and rotting in his gravel. I did tell his teacher that 2 pellets twice a day would be more healthy for him and explained about the flakes rotting and making his water dirty.  I thought about a small, live plant to help out with the water quality. He's been in the classroom for 4 years, so he's a hardy little guy. 
I'm planning on bringing my seachem prime and doing a 90% change on his tank every day. I can't stay long enough to do 100% and float him and get him used to the water. My daughter is four years old, and it'll take a lot of patience for her to let me do what I plan.
Is there anything else I can do to help? Is a low-light plant a bad idea?


----------



## Wolfstardobe

The only thing I'd be worried about is taking away even more room for him to move. I'd start off with just getting him a bigger bowl and then getting a moss ball. They will be okay in any condition and be fun for the kids too. ZooMed has under bowl heaters made for betta bowls. I haven't tried it myself but it would be better than letting him be cold.


----------



## Sadist

I looked at a bunch of tanks at the stores, and the only things that fit hold the same amount of water but are taller. The only thing I have left is to educate the teachers as much as I can (get them to throw out the flakes and just use the pellets >.<) and help out with water changes.

I did my first one this afternoon and was only able to get out about 70% of the water without making it too shallow for him. A bunch of the kids helped me replace the water, some of them a bit enthusiastic. I felt a bit bad for Dory the fish since they stirred up a bunch of stuff from the gravel that I missed.

There are also 0 power outlets near his bowl, which is by the sink. He's been at 72 degrees for 4 years, and I can't afford to buy another adjustable heater even if there was a power outlet.


----------



## Pumpkin

I don't understand, why is it some people cannot recognise that a lot of these environments are simply cruel? When I look through these images I feel sick; how can someone possibly feel nothing for the fish. It baffles me.

I was looking at some 10 gallon tanks as I'm planning to get a betta. The guy selling them asked me what fish I was going to put in it, and when I told him a betta fish he was like "No way! 10 gallons is way too big. Get those ones," and he pointed towards some tanks that must have been.. barely a gallon? They were really tiny. :/


----------



## lumiina

Remember the USB fish tank? Well, I found a video review of it online! Aah, it looks so tiny!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=353uPvcqzvs


----------



## Vpaw

The video has some good points after that really long introduction that keeps repeating itself... It's actually pretty cute, so many of these tanks would be pretty cool if they were just bigger!


----------



## TripleChrome

Vpaw said:


> The video has some good points after that really long introduction that keeps repeating itself... It's actually pretty cute, so many of these tanks would be pretty cool if they were just bigger!




Agreed. If some of these tanks were bigger, at least 2.5 gallons and big enough to fit a heater and filter, they would be good tanks.


----------



## SplashyBetta

:roll:


----------



## Sadist

The lady in charge of the school is listening to pet store clerks over me and told me not to clean it every day. She said it disrupted the kids (I do it during the daycare play time before school starts, and she saw the crowd of kids coming over to help). So, no more happy Dory (the classroom fish), back to getting cleaned once every 1-2 weeks if the teacher bothers to remember. At least they switched to pellets; I haven't seen any flakes floating around. I was actually happy having the kids learn responsibility, but the director wants the teacher to do that or something.


----------



## Vpaw

Sadist said:


> The lady in charge of the school is listening to pet store clerks over me and told me not to clean it every day. She said it disrupted the kids (I do it during the daycare play time before school starts, and she saw the crowd of kids coming over to help). So, no more happy Dory (the classroom fish), back to getting cleaned once every 1-2 weeks if the teacher bothers to remember. At least they switched to pellets; I haven't seen any flakes floating around. I was actually happy having the kids learn responsibility, but the director wants the teacher to do that or something.



Maybe they would listen if you printed out some articles on fish keeping? Show her you aren't making it up and that store employees aren't educated?


----------



## Sadist

I'll try that. She did her research by asking the pet store employees. I had more arguments for her, but I didn't want to get into a heated debate. It'll be hard for her to listen when the fish has been there for 4 years, especially if she thinks fish are just stupid eating machines the way I used to.


----------



## LaRougeRaven

DarkSins said:


> .5 Gallon found at PetSmart. Followed by a lady who attempted to tell me I was silly for keeping mine in anything bigger, because they "don't lie a lot of room".


I'm sad to say, I originally bought this one for Poseidon (My place is really small), but after getting it home, and putting him in it, I realized I couldn't keep him in something like this. So I went and bought a slightly bigger tank with a light and a filter. I want to get a really large tank, but my place is really small.


----------



## LaRougeRaven

DoryAndNemo said:


> I was told by a petsmart employee that this tank was okay for a betta! And for two bettas!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link: http://www.petsmart.com/gsi/webstor...tegoryName=300065&CatalogName=36&SKU=36-16695
> 
> My fish is currently in here, without the divider and I will be getting at least a 3 gallon very soon. I'm currently doing daily water changes.
> 
> I'm sill quite mad at Petsmart, since they told me it was okay >.<


I'm sad to say that I've been one of those people that thought that bettas and small tanks were fine, having even a sharing tank was okay. Until my parents bought me a sharing tank, I put my favourite fish in the tank, I had him a few years. We got another fish to put in the other side, Dylan got sick, and soon he died, I cried for a week, because that fish was there for me through some of my toughest times. And it was all because of that sharing tank.


----------



## princesskale

Sadist said:


> I'll try that. She did her research by asking the pet store employees. I had more arguments for her, but I didn't want to get into a heated debate. It'll be hard for her to listen when the fish has been there for 4 years, especially if she thinks fish are just stupid eating machines the way I used to.


Pet store employees are just minimum wage employees. That's like asking a Walmart employee how to eat healthy. Just because they sell food doesn't mean they're knowledgeable about it. I, too, once thought betta fish (and all other fish) were just stupid eating machines... but you would think 4 years of having a betta would shed some light on how brilliant they really are. Poor thing... I hope you can help him.


----------



## shannonfbc

im assuming the idiotic hanging bowls with fish was for a wedding, would be cool with tealights at night but not fish to risky for the fish and what happens to fish afterwards kinda scary........... as for the at school betta there are outlets in the class obviously just not where the fish is...... i would insist the teacher care properly for the fish aand move it to area with outlets and if she refused i would go over her head on the issue... my point would be that classroom pets should be properly cared for she is setting an example for all those kids


----------



## LaRougeRaven

Because I'm a big Harry Potter fan, this is such a cute idea, but the containers are way to small for the fish, the changing of the water would be a pain in the but, and poor Gryffindor fish.


----------



## shannonfbc

LaRougeRaven said:


> I'm sad to say that I've been one of those people that thought that bettas and small tanks were fine, having even a sharing tank was okay. Until my parents bought me a sharing tank, I put my favourite fish in the tank, I had him a few years. We got another fish to put in the other side, Dylan got sick, and soon he died, I cried for a week, because that fish was there for me through some of my toughest times. And it was all because of that sharing tank.



that sucks... but at least your working on it, I was just in petsmart today and the 5 gals with light and filter were on sale for about 30 bucks (you would still need heater and water treatments though) but when you can upgrade you might want to go for something like that....

if you own a filter and heater though the great choice aquariums are only $1 a gallon and you would just need to construct a lid and you would have a 10 gal for $10 bucks


----------



## LaRougeRaven

shannonfbc said:


> that sucks... but at least your working on it, I was just in petsmart today and the 5 gals with light and filter were on sale for about 30 bucks (you would still need heater and water treatments though) but when you can upgrade you might want to go for something like that....
> 
> if you own a filter and heater though the great choice aquariums are only $1 a gallon and you would just need to construct a lid and you would have a 10 gal for $10 bucks


At this moment I have 1.2 Gallon tank, Poseidon seems fine, he was kind of an impluse buy, but I am hoping in a few months to up his tank, 5 gallon might be the biggest I can go, my living space is fairly small. He has a filter, and a light, I have no heater though. He seems to hide from the light usually though, he chills near the empty space near the filter, it's his favourite spot. But the more and more I read about Betta, I hate the I have been so misinformed. And wish I had given Dylan the space he deserved. But I'm trying to do right by Poseidon.


----------



## LaRougeRaven

TripleChrome said:


> I don't know if anybody has posted this, but...
> 
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/168055410/hand-painted-fish-tank-for-shoe-lovers?ref=market
> 
> 
> And read the description. Like, what the heck?


I would only approve of a shoe tank if the shoe was gigantic and the tank was at least 3 or 4 gallons....Just imagine the size of the shoe!


----------



## KitDewStein

This is smaller than what Sebastian has. It would be more interesting if that front part was a background thing for any tank.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/207735033/modern-betta-fish-tank-aquarium-desktop?ref=sr_gallery_12&ga_search_query=aquariums&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery


----------



## LaRougeRaven

Sathori said:


> I was thinking more of the one with a solid red stand/base, and just a big, glass dome on the top. Replace the cap on the top with a lid that had a light, throw some nice big plants in there. Maybe rig up an under gravel filter of some sorts... I dunno, I just think it would look neat lol


Like this?


----------



## KitDewStein

I have a mini one of those! (by mini I mean short-ish but big bowl part) Used it for gum as a kid....should I rig it up for a tank or leave it be?


----------



## LaRougeRaven

KitDewStein said:


> I have a mini one of those! (by mini I mean short-ish but big bowl part) Used it for gum as a kid....should I rig it up for a tank or leave it be?


It'd be cool as a tank.


----------



## KitDewStein

I will have to do some serious messing with it. I think it has batteries somewhere and it has been in the garage for quite awhile....I take the challenge!


----------



## LaRougeRaven

KitDewStein said:


> I will have to do some serious messing with it. I think it has batteries somewhere and it has been in the garage for quite awhile....I take the challenge!


Well if you do, you should totally post your progress.


----------



## LaRougeRaven

Magickarp05 said:


> Yeah, I most skimmed and tried not to take it serious as it seems very unreliable. I don't know when it was originally published, but the author has gotten been responses since 2009-2014. He seems to care very little about the fish, IMO.
> Oh, I found one other thing to post here. I was looking up some stuff and found another betta forum where a bunch of the posters kept mentioning barracks. When I Googled it, I found this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really know if this belongs here, but it just doesn't seem like a great setup for betta to me.


This tank set up looks like it's in a pet store. Which if it is, I'd rather them be in this than in little cups. I remember a long time ago Petsmart in Calgary kept their Bettas in small party cup type cups, which then they would transfer the fish into a bag. And now they keep them in little bit large platic container with a lid with air holes, which you just take the whole container home. I kept the cup and use it for water changes. I feel better transferring Poseidon with a plastic cup than a fish net.


----------



## LaRougeRaven

IceCreamMomo said:


> Guys guys I found some pretty good news, The teddy tanks now Jumbo sized their tanks and it looks about 2-3 gallons bigger! Here is the image.
> http://blogpaws.com/wp-content/uploads/typepad-images/6a0120a678c547970b0168e84c61ce970c-320wi


That is slightly frightening, and would be terrified to have that in my house...And I'm a person that has a talking Chucky doll in my home.


----------



## LaRougeRaven

Searching for a better tank, when I came across this...I know that the fish are photoshopped...but really?


----------



## IceCreamMomo

If you put all of those fish together, they would probably die. I mean, the goldifsh seems so out of place.


----------



## SiameseFightingArt

Wolfstardobe said:


> I found these on Etsy today... Hanging fish tanks. They actually put a goldfish in there! D: https://www.etsy.com/listing/184799...&ga_search_type=handmade&ga_view_type=gallery


Terrible fish tank. Amazing wind chime if you paint it and add some stuff to it.


----------



## jewelqueen17

Found this weird coffee maker thingy? From Pinterest


----------



## jewelqueen17

And also this though I think that the top is removable, but it's still extremely tiny even though it's a cute idea


----------



## IceCreamMomo

Ugh, it's gonna be tiring tommorow. I need to clean all my fish tanks, so like 5. My doll collection got all dusty for some reason so lucky me! Cleaning 142 dolls is going to be fun! Anyway, I found my local pet store selling these monstrosities. 
http://www.therefinedfin.com/images/main_image.jpg
http://www.therefinedfin.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/554551_211868635648954_469936406_n.jpg
http://www.therefinedfin.com/images/Betta-Fish-Bowl-Article-Banner.jpg


----------



## jewelqueen17

I saw those online too, horrifying.

Here's one that's more conceptually cool than terrible, but I'm not sure it's the best idea.


----------



## IceCreamMomo

jewelqueen17 said:


> I saw those online too, horrifying.
> 
> Here's one that's more conceptually cool than terrible, but I'm not sure it's the best idea.


It looks, just no. I mean there is a little spongebob figure in the tank. How awkward would it be for spongebob see you take a dump?


----------



## shannonfbc

LaRougeRaven said:


> At this moment I have 1.2 Gallon tank, Poseidon seems fine, he was kind of an impluse buy, but I am hoping in a few months to up his tank, 5 gallon might be the biggest I can go, my living space is fairly small. He has a filter, and a light, I have no heater though. He seems to hide from the light usually though, he chills near the empty space near the filter, it's his favourite spot. But the more and more I read about Betta, I hate the I have been so misinformed. And wish I had given Dylan the space he deserved. But I'm trying to do right by Poseidon.


Believe me I understand I got my betta a week ago and was given terrible info (also a impulse buy) the $5 fish has now cost over $500 (not fishes fault i went overboard on tank size, cause well each tank I looked at there was a better one for just a little more lol) honestly 1.2 gallon isnt that bad the little jar they sold me was about 2 cups of water so its a castle in comparison to where mine lived .... I think 5 gal is a very good size (imo) for 1 lone betta...


----------



## jewelqueen17

IceCreamMomo said:


> It looks, just no. I mean there is a little spongebob figure in the tank. How awkward would it be for spongebob see you take a dump?


Really awkward. You'd either need to take him out or at least turn him around.


----------



## chlorp101

So I joined this betta group and I couldn't believe my eyes when they posted this picture. Great idea but it is too small.


----------



## SiameseFightingArt

Did you tell them that?


----------



## Magickarp05

chlorp101 said:


> So I joined this betta group and I couldn't believe my eyes when they posted this picture. Great idea but it is too small.


That poor fish. He's supposed to be a beloved pet. Not a gardener. Not to mention, those tanks rarely ever work (it'd be awesome if they did, though). I hope you said something to the poster.


----------



## chlorp101

I just did. Whenever I browsed that Facebook page, I got the impression that she (the moderator) has no idea with the minimum tank size for betta. Here is another one


----------



## chlorp101

It's really sad because this group is quite active in selling/auctioning imported bettas. She also rescued a lot of "neglected" bettas. So I got the reply straight away:

"Not all bettas like big spaces

Some get stressed in big spaces and do better in smaller tanks

I have so many here for my own collection and for sale 

Is amazing how they have personalities

The few in smaller tanks have been tested in big ones and get stressed

So I am all for big & small

Totally apprciate the feedback!!"​


----------



## Canis

chlorp101 said:


> "Not all bettas like big spaces
> 
> Some get stressed in big spaces and do better in smaller tanks
> 
> I have so many here for my own collection and for sale
> 
> Is amazing how they have personalities
> 
> The few in smaller tanks have been tested in big ones and get stressed
> 
> So I am all for big & small
> 
> Totally apprciate the feedback!!"​


This is actually true. I have a few fish myself like this. Maybe not in tanks as small as those, but as long as you can heat the tank it is fine for them.


----------



## Tress

While true that not all like bigger tanks, it's more likely that the tanks were so bare that the fish were stressed by the openness. Plus we don't know how long she had them in there, she could have just put them in there and been like "oh dear, you're all stressed" and put them back...


----------



## chlorp101

Canis said:


> This is actually true. I have a few fish myself like this. Maybe not in tanks as small as those, but as long as you can heat the tank it is fine for them.


She suggested to use a wine glass as a DIY betta tank! I have my bettas in 3 gallon fully planted tanks and sometimes I feel like I need bigger tanks for them.


----------



## LaRougeRaven

It's so sad, I was on my way to Big Al's fish, and stopped at a place called Pet Valu, to look around their fish section, one of the Betta's at clamped fin, I wish I could help them all.


----------



## LaRougeRaven

This one looks cute, if it was bigger than 1 gallon. Also if that is an open hole, I would never feel safe, I'd fear my fish would jump out.


----------



## Tress

LaRougeRaven said:


> It's so sad, I was on my way to Big Al's fish, and stopped at a place called Pet Valu, to look around their fish section, one of the Betta's at clamped fin, I wish I could help them all.


Yea, every PetValu I've been to does not take good care of their live animals - not saying that all are bad but in my experience they were. Sadly the only store within an hour of my house is a PetValu and as soon as tourist season was over they stopped doing weekly water changes on the bettas (which is bad enough as is). The franchise is more focused on premium cat & dog food and supplies - I think they should NOT sell live animals as they simply don't have the know how to care for them, let alone advise customers.


----------



## WiredTechie

*Opinions?*

I just recently got a betta and as a first time fish owner I had no idea what I really needed, he's currently in a heated 1 gallon and getting water changes every other day and I have ordered him a 3 gallon tank with a filter http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008CA7W7E/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Is this a good tank for my betta?


----------



## chlorp101

WiredTechie said:


> I just recently got a betta and as a first time fish owner I had no idea what I really needed, he's currently in a heated 1 gallon and getting water changes every other day and I have ordered him a 3 gallon tank with a filter http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008CA7W7E/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Is this a good tank for my betta?


It's better than 1 gallon, for sure. If you make it naturally planted, you may only need to change water once a week.


----------



## Tress

chlorp101 said:


> It's better than 1 gallon, for sure. If you make it naturally planted, you may only need to change water once a week.


Actually you'd still need about two 50%. The only way to do one change a week is in a 5g+ Unless you have the prefect storm of water prams, unstocked, heavily planted, and a well established cycle and test regularly.


----------



## Magickarp05

I found this posted on Pintrest....It makes me sad to be a nerd


----------



## NightwishFae

WiredTechie said:


> I just recently got a betta and as a first time fish owner I had no idea what I really needed, he's currently in a heated 1 gallon and getting water changes every other day and I have ordered him a 3 gallon tank with a filter http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008CA7W7E/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Is this a good tank for my betta?


I just got this tank as a gift, and am vaguely disappointed in it. It sets up nicely and all, but the filter concerns me (waiting it out, but not thinking it's the most effective at circulating the whole tank) and the lid...oh, the lid!:shake: I read the reviews, and I know that I wasn't the only one with this problem, but there's a bow in the lid keeps it from sitting flush. I had to line mine with duct tape so my cats couldn't just knock it into the tank if they somehow managed to jump up next to it. Otherwise, I like it for a single fishie home. I'm not put off by the duct around the top corners, and was able to decorate it well with hiding places and open spaces.


----------



## LyraDove

I didn't know what a teddy tank was until a minute ago when I looked up some images. I'm horrified! Do people really make their poor fish live in such tiny spaces? (shakes head)


----------



## Nova betta

i am sorry to say but that is cute! But just because it is harry potter. Of course it is cruel and tiny. i would probuly do it with 2.5 gallons though!But still those poor fish.


----------



## Magickarp05

Nova betta said:


> i am sorry to say but that is cute! But just because it is harry potter. Of course it is cruel and tiny. i would probuly do it with 2.5 gallons though!But still those poor fish.


I think it'd be a good idea if the fish had more space and heated. But I really don't think whoever put together ever put much thought into the bettas' care or feeelings. All they cared about was their fandom. That's what is the most disappointing.


----------



## WiredTechie

Tress said:


> Actually you'd still need about two 50%. The only way to do one change a week is in a 5g+ Unless you have the prefect storm of water prams, unstocked, heavily planted, and a well established cycle and test regularly.


Thanks for the help, I have some water plants for him right now and was looking into getting a sponge filter if the one that comes with the tank doesn't work well. :-D


----------



## MissShinku

http://www.petco.com/product/119282/Lees-Round-Betta-Keeper.aspx?CoreCat=BettaHPFishTanks

no words.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

Please don't let mason jar bettas get popular http://homemadeocean.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/MASON-JAR-AQUARIUM-SUPPLIES.png


----------



## BettaBoy51

its is small but atleast they have a heater :dunno:


----------



## BettaBoy51

http://homemadeocean.com/2013/06/diy-mason-jar-aquarium/

and atleast the person cares about the fish and bettas


and its a 1g mason jar lol


----------



## Magickarp05

Saw this at Petco the other night. It's in the same realm as those Batman and Barbie betta tanks. I'd say this is a little better, though, because of its size. The one that irks me about this is the review left by a parent. They don't even mention a filter or heater.

http://www.petco.com/product/125581/Hello-Kitty-1-Gallon-Betta-Tank.aspx


----------



## bubbles4ever

MissShinku said:


> http://www.petco.com/product/119282/Lees-Round-Betta-Keeper.aspx?CoreCat=BettaHPFishTanks
> 
> no words.


Like what is even the point of this? Why not just keep it in the cup if that's what you're going to keep it in! So sad


----------



## Sadist

Magickarp05 said:


> Saw this at Petco the other night. It's in the same realm as those Batman and Barbie betta tanks. I'd say this is a little better, though, because of its size. The one that irks me about this is the review left by a parent. They don't even mention a filter or heater.
> 
> http://www.petco.com/product/125581/Hello-Kitty-1-Gallon-Betta-Tank.aspx


I saw this at Walmart. It was labeled for ages 3+ on the box, which blows my mind. At that age, my daughter would have been capable of feeding it one pellet at a time as I handed her pellets, and that's it.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Aqua-Culture-BettaView-Aquarium-.5-Gallon-Fish-Aquatic-Pets/17248150 is what my daughter's classroom pet is in. I thought it was 1/4 gallon, but it turns out to be 1/2 gallon. I often see spikey, plastic decorations labeled as betta bowl decorations because they're small enough to fit in those types of things.


----------



## LadyNightraven

Sadist said:


> I saw this at Walmart. It was labeled for ages 3+ on the box, which blows my mind. At that age, my daughter would have been capable of feeding it one pellet at a time as I handed her pellets, and that's it.
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Aqua-Culture-BettaView-Aquarium-.5-Gallon-Fish-Aquatic-Pets/17248150 is what my daughter's classroom pet is in. I thought it was 1/4 gallon, but it turns out to be 1/2 gallon. I often see spikey, plastic decorations labeled as betta bowl decorations because they're small enough to fit in those types of things.


That's actually the "aquarium" my betta Rakki was in when my landlords brought him to me after finding him left behind in one of their rental houses. It's not very big at all. :/


----------



## IceCreamMomo

The Lee's Round Betta Dungeon is actually not as small as you think, but it's still now way fit for any fish.


----------



## LaRougeRaven

I can just see one of my big books fall over and water, fish, and shattered glass everywhere.


----------



## rubbie5837

WOW. Just WOW. I was feeling bad because one of my guys is in a 4 gallon cheese balls container. And yes, I measured it to make sure he had 4 gallons with a little bit of space to spare for maybe another .5 gallon or better. But at least he has a heater and going to get a filter first thing tomorrow morning. Seeing how some people keep their bettas makes me feel just a little less guilty.


----------



## Wolfstardobe

That narrow necked bottle though! How did they get him in there? Water changes would be impossible.


----------



## BettaStarter24

Sadist said:


> I saw this at Walmart. It was labeled for ages 3+ on the box, which blows my mind. At that age, my daughter would have been capable of feeding it one pellet at a time as I handed her pellets, and that's it.
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Aqua-Culture-BettaView-Aquarium-.5-Gallon-Fish-Aquatic-Pets/17248150 is what my daughter's classroom pet is in. I thought it was 1/4 gallon, but it turns out to be 1/2 gallon. I often see spikey, plastic decorations labeled as betta bowl decorations because they're small enough to fit in those types of things.


Almost got this for Oliver as a temp tank when I got him as I hadn't had an actual tank.


----------



## Sadist

LadyNightRaven and BettaStarter24 -- it wouldn't be so bad as a temp tank while you're setting something up. It holds more than those little cups at least. What really gets me is that even after I educated the teacher about cleaning it every day, the school manager called a pet store and listened to them. No one did any real research other than talk to pet store employees, and they told them to clean it once a week. I volunteered to clean it every day when I dropped my daughter off, but the school manager saw how interested the kids were and told me I couldn't do that any more. It was disruptive, and she wanted the teacher to make them responsible for the fish. I did at least buy him a silk plant and some quality food. To me, it looks like something you'd use as a travel case for a pet spider.

What really gets me is seeing something that small labeled as something for betta and goldfish. Ignorant people will buy it and (1-3!) goldfish for those little bowls.


----------



## Magickarp05

LaRougeRaven said:


> I can just see one of my big books fall over and water, fish, and shattered glass everywhere.


I feel, like, crazy, stupid bad right now because I kinda love the book end tank. It would be a great decorative tank for a book junkie like me if it were bigger. Hmm. Maybe one day when have more space I can create something similar with 2 5.5-gallon tanks or something. 

But, yeah, a lot these are stupid small. I can't understand using liquor bottles as tanks, 
either. You wouldn't be able to see the betta with the sticker on, wcs would be impossible, and if I saw it, I'd immediately think the person was a heavy drinker or just obsessed with one brand.


----------



## LadyNightraven

Sadist said:


> LadyNightRaven and BettaStarter24 -- it wouldn't be so bad as a temp tank while you're setting something up. It holds more than those little cups at least. What really gets me is that even after I educated the teacher about cleaning it every day, the school manager called a pet store and listened to them. No one did any real research other than talk to pet store employees, and they told them to clean it once a week. I volunteered to clean it every day when I dropped my daughter off, but the school manager saw how interested the kids were and told me I couldn't do that any more. It was disruptive, and she wanted the teacher to make them responsible for the fish. I did at least buy him a silk plant and some quality food. To me, it looks like something you'd use as a travel case for a pet spider.
> 
> What really gets me is seeing something that small labeled as something for betta and goldfish. Ignorant people will buy it and (1-3!) goldfish for those little bowls.


It wouldn't be so bad as a very temporary home. But when Rakki came to me, I was so mad seeing this pathetic little tatter-finned betta in this tiny little "aquarium." Considering his previous owner literally _abandoned_ him when they moved out, I highly doubt he got proper water changes or decent food or anything like that while he was there.

I'm sorry about your daughter's classroom betta. Unfortunately, you can only help people as much as they're willing to be helped. You can lead a horse to water but can't make it drink and all that jazz. I wish pet stores would train their employees in the proper care of the animals they sell so that the employees can in turn teach people how to give their animals a good, healthy life. At least the betta has a plant and good food.

I'd love to see anything under a gallon banned from being sold altogether.


----------



## LaRougeRaven

Magickarp05 said:


> I feel, like, crazy, stupid bad right now because I kinda love the book end tank. It would be a great decorative tank for a book junkie like me if it were bigger. Hmm. Maybe one day when have more space I can create something similar with 2 5.5-gallon tanks or something.
> 
> But, yeah, a lot these are stupid small. I can't understand using liquor bottles as tanks,
> either. You wouldn't be able to see the betta with the sticker on, wcs would be impossible, and if I saw it, I'd immediately think the person was a heavy drinker or just obsessed with one brand.


Even with a proper size bowl, I'd be afraid everytime I changed the water, water and books don't mix well, I guess if you had a wooden platform that was the main book ends that the tanks sat on, maybe?

If I put a fish in a liquor bottle, the smallest size I would ever do, would be a Texas size bottle, but those are only 3 litres, still too small.


----------



## tiffanylucky

This makes me feel like I spoiled my first betta in his 1 gallon vase. I currently have one amazing five gallon, a 1.5 gallon and a hospital tank that's 0.5 gallons. Then two lucky bettas that I've spent a lot of money on to make sure they're happy and healthy. I'm thinking about buying a second five gallon tank. Should I buy another five gallon tank?


----------



## tiffanylucky

I had my first betta when I was five, I'm almost 19 now.


----------



## LaRougeRaven

In some of these, you can tell how sad the fish is.















Um...not sure how I feel about this... :/







This could be a large size, but not for 3 fish
















These hang on your wall, assuming it's not very big.








I AM SORRY!!! BUT THIS IS NOT BIG ENOUGH FOR 6 ANGEL FISH, A CRAP TON OF NEONS, AND A BUNCH OF OTHER FISH!!!!!! @#$%RTY&UQ&I*O($P


----------



## tiffanylucky

Why are pub apologizing? Your right, stuffing as many fish as you can into a small tank makes me and everyone else on here sick. I will admit that the last tank looks kind of nice for housing only a few fish in.


----------



## tiffanylucky

You not pub ( stupid auto correct )


----------



## Magickarp05

LaRougeRaven said:


> Even with a proper size bowl, I'd be afraid everytime I changed the water, water and books don't mix well, I guess if you had a wooden platform that was the main book ends that the tanks sat on, maybe?
> 
> If I put a fish in a liquor bottle, the smallest size I would ever do, would be a Texas size bottle, but those are only 3 litres, still too small.


It didn't even occur to me how many books one wc could end up destroying. Now, I'm starting to question my sanity >.< 

Yeah, I'd never be able to put a betta in something like that. The smallest tank I've about doing was a divided 5-gallon, but I decided against because I wouldn't be happy with the amount space each betta would have. I just bring myself to buy a tank less than 5-gallons.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

What. The. Fish. Is this?


----------



## Sadist

I saw some "betta cubes" at Walmart that looked to be 1/4 gallon.

I'm so jealous that the classroom fish made a bubble nest against his plant!


----------



## rubbie5837

larougeraven said:


> in some of these, you can tell how sad the fish is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> um...not sure how i feel about this... :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this could be a large size, but not for 3 fish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these hang on your wall, assuming it's not very big.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am sorry!!! But this is not big enough for 6 angel fish, a crap ton of neons, and a bunch of other fish!!!!!! @#$%rty&uq&i*o($p


a light bulb??!!! How?! Just how is that safe or even possible?!!


----------



## Vpaw

I was on Craigslist and saw these:























The poor bettas...


----------



## rubbie5837

Oh my! That's terrible. Smh:shock::evil:


----------



## Polkadot

OMG! Those light bulb things are disgustingly cruel.


----------



## rubbie5837

I really am concerned about the one that is shown to be screwed into the light socket. Last I checked, water and electricity doesn't mix very well.


----------



## MyBettaEsther

How are the bettas supposed to breathe? I would be so scared that they would tip over!


----------



## Polkadot

^ Oh gosh yes! That one is the worst of all,that poor little fish. :shock:

What sort of idiot would think that was appropriate or look good?! :evil:


----------



## rubbie5837

I agree completely. I think a 5 gallon looks alot prettier than a tiny filthy bowl with a sad looking fish in it any day.


----------



## Polkadot

^ Definitely!


----------



## Alyssalovesbettas

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Betta-Visio...034?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f45604282

*Shivers*


----------



## Alyssalovesbettas

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vtg-Novelty...758?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a4ae187b6

The description....


----------



## Magickarp05

An old style gas pump aquarium would be awesome if it was made with an actual gas pump with the globe and every. That thing doesn't even look like a gas pump, though. I thought it was a blender at first glance. Not to mention, it's only half a freaking gallon and the seller wants $65 for it?! 
WTF is wrong with people? -_-


----------



## Alyssalovesbettas

I agree! Cheaper and a larger size would make a whole lot more sense :/ If it was actual size that would be really cool! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ISTA-stylis...749?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f254b2a9d


*Facepalm* Guppy's really?!?!?!


----------



## rubbie5837

How do they feed these fish?!


----------



## Alyssalovesbettas

I literally have no clue -_- Maybe twist the top of the gas tank off? Or press a magical button that takes care of your fish for you! :lol:


----------



## rubbie5837

I can't for the life of me understand how anyone would feel any of these "tanks" would be suitable for a living thing.


----------



## Alyssalovesbettas

I don't understand either :/ I think it's just more about being ill informed...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hanging-Wal...876?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27f8dcf964

I really don't like this design and have seen it at a couple of pet stores before :-?


----------



## Alyssalovesbettas

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CURRENT-USA...325?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c45f030cd

I don't know what to make of this..... I like the size but controlled by a remote?


----------



## Sadist

I really don't understand why they still label any small bowl or tank for "tropical fish, bettas, and gold fish."


----------



## rubbie5837

Alyssalovesbettas said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/CURRENT-USA...325?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c45f030cd
> 
> I don't know what to make of this..... I like the size but controlled by a remote?


I would like it. Not for that price. At least it has a filter and all. And you could put a heater. As far as I understand, the remote controls the light settings.


----------



## Alyssalovesbettas

I don't either... Maybe because the names are marketable? Especially the "Gold Fish Bowls" Then need 20+ Gallons to be healthy :/

Ah I see! If it was around 50 maybe... It also says it has thunderstorm, cloudy, etc. settings. Don't know if a Betta would like that or not :-?


----------



## Magickarp05

Alyssalovesbettas said:


> I agree! Cheaper and a larger size would make a whole lot more sense :/ If it was actual size that would be really cool!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ISTA-stylis...749?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f254b2a9d
> 
> 
> *Facepalm* Guppy's really?!?!?!


Okay, first of all, that cube setup needs to be freaking destroyed. I refuse to believe someone would actually be dumb enough to buy that thing. Not just because of the size, but because it also looks like a cheap rip-off of the Betta Falls tank. I mean, Betta Falls is an irritatingly stupid tank, too, but at least it looked interesting (sort of). The one in this picture just makes me want to bang my head against the desk.
Second, if it was a full-sized, actual vintage gas pump complete with a globe, we'd be talking anywhere from $500-1000+ depending on the condition of the pump, whether or not it's been restored, and the brand on the pump. Plus, the cost of building a custom aquarium. *Is addicted to American Pickers*


----------



## Alyssalovesbettas

One of my LFS has the betta falls tank and I just look at them like are you crazy?!? The bettas hate it. They just hide at the far end of the tiny tank... 

Haha, I love American Pickers too! Custom AQ's are extremely expensive too :/ I watch "Tanked" a lot, one of the only TV shows about fish :lol:


----------



## Kaxen

Magickarp05 said:


> Second, if it was a full-sized, actual vintage gas pump complete with a globe, we'd be talking anywhere from $500-1000+ depending on the condition of the pump, whether or not it's been restored, and the brand on the pump. Plus, the cost of building a custom aquarium. *Is addicted to American Pickers*


Haha I had the same thought while looking about a gas pump aquarium.


----------



## Alyssalovesbettas

http://www.hayneedle.com/product/sportsaquariumbasketballfishbowl.cfm

Sigh... Are fish now related to sports? This whole website makes me kind of sick


----------



## Alyssalovesbettas

Same website but this is worse.. How would you clean it?!?!?


----------



## Reccka

Alyssalovesbettas said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/CURRENT-USA...325?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c45f030cd
> 
> I don't know what to make of this..... I like the size but controlled by a remote?


I have this tank. I adore it. Worth every cent to me.  Yeah, the remote is for the lights. It does like a million settings. I would never place this tank in the "Terrible Tanks" thread category. It's fantastic. The filter would need to be baffled for a longer-finned betta though. It's sort of strong. BUT the instructions do say it's not suited for a betta. So at least they tell you that. I simply baffle mine by pointing the spray bar at the wall of the tank. Heater fits in here just fine too.

I honestly don't think it's that bad for the price. It comes with everything pictured there(minus the fish of course.) So I didn't even have to go buy stuff to decorate the tank with.

Edit: Just looked at the price on ebay lol. It's a bit cheaper on Amazon. Which is where I bought mine.


----------



## Alyssalovesbettas

That's nice to know! I shouldn't have really put it here I thought it was pretty cool! ^^ (I was searching :lol I might have to look into getting one of those


----------



## Reccka

If you do, you'll like it.  I love how crystal clear and sleek it is. It's very nice.










Here's my boy in his. It's got a lot of room for him to swim in, but the plants still give him cover. And they're nice and soft silk, so no fin tearing. even the spiky green ones are pretty soft even though they don't look like it.


----------



## Alyssalovesbettas

That does look really nice! You boy looks really happy too! :-D


----------



## Plakattyphoon1234

Use the tanks mentioned in this thread for decoration or for aquatic insects, plants, or for aquaponics (drill holes around the tank, small that the betta can't go through) and add gravel and a land plant that absorbs lots of water. Again, if you know the animal planet show Tanked, they build really good systems and tanks, but overstock way too much fish into them.


----------



## tiffanylucky

Alyssalovesbettas said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/CURRENT-USA...325?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c45f030cd
> 
> I don't know what to make of this..... I like the size but controlled by a remote?


How much does this tank cost and how many gallons can it hold?


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

$130 for 5gal


----------



## Reccka

tiffanylucky said:


> How much does this tank cost and how many gallons can it hold?


$115 for a 5 gallon.  On Amazon, anyway. But it comes with everything pictured.


----------



## givemethatfish

You're paying for the nice LED light there. I have Current lights on 2 of my tanks. I think I paid about $60 for the one I have on my 10 gallon. Looks like a nice setup though. The remote controls the LEDs.


----------



## tiffanylucky

Ouch, that's a little pricey. I'll need to think about that. How ever, if my 1.5 gallon starts having issues, I will buy this tank in a heart beat. Ive spent around $300.00 on my bettas (I currently have two bettas and three tanks one five gallon, a 1.5 gallon and a 0.75 gallon hospital tank)


----------



## Reccka

tiffanylucky said:


> Ouch, that's a little pricey. I'll need to think about that. How ever, if my 1.5 gallon starts having issues, I will buy this tank in a heart beat. Ive spent around $300.00 on my bettas (I currently have two bettas and three tanks one five gallon, a 1.5 gallon and a 0.75 gallon hospital tank)


It's a really nice tank. I bought it with my Christmas money from this year because I had felt bad about having to downgrade my boy from an 7.5 gallon to a 2.5. I thought it was kinda pricey at first too, but when I see him swimming it in, it's all worth it lol. The different light colors really brings out his coloring in ways I never thought possible too. I enjoy that a lot. But you could always just buy one of that company's lighting fixtures for other tanks. This one just suited my needs.


----------



## OspreyWing

Why is there chaos in this world?


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

This was meant for guppies I think but I know someone will put a betta in it, and I'm sure they won't be smart enough to use a big bottle instead of a water bottle


----------



## AmiraAndAthena

2 years ago one of my cousins had her 3rd or 4th birthday party with a Hawaiian theme, and on every table they had one betta in a container smaller than what they usually are sold in, HALF filled with water. All the kids there were pouring drinks and throwing little pieces of food in the water and shaking them around so badly.









I took one home, a gorgeous male named Prince, and he died 3 days later with really bad fin rot, terrible fungus disease, and no food in his tummy for the duration.


----------



## jasonn1990

This is crazy!! Won't the poor fish get dizzy as well? I know I would if I had to run around in a circle in my house :/


----------



## Magickarp05

AmiraAndAthena said:


> 2 years ago one of my cousins had her 3rd or 4th birthday party with a Hawaiian theme, and on every table they had one betta in a container smaller than what they usually are sold in, HALF filled with water. All the kids there were pouring drinks and throwing little pieces of food in the water and shaking them around so badly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took one home, a gorgeous male named Prince, and he died 3 days later with really bad fin rot, terrible fungus disease, and no food in his tummy for the duration.


This is probably one of the most depressing things I've ever read on this site


----------



## AmiraAndAthena

jasonn1990 said:


> This is crazy!! Won't the poor fish get dizzy as well? I know I would if I had to run around in a circle in my house :/


YES definitely :/ not only that but the amount of shock and distress they must have been put through is enough to kill them. It was terrible.


----------



## OspreyWing

I actually like the second. It'd be great for putting fish in for when your changing the water/ moving to a new house/ or quarantining a sick fish I suppose. Too bad the person put too many fish in it though.


----------



## Starburst44

This company, Lee's, really annoys me. Everything they make for bettas is terrible! The Dual Betta Hex Kit has 1/2 gallon... COMBINED! (1/4 gallon each). Their betta keeper is literally smaller than a drinking cup... WHY
Not to mention the dividers are plastic and completely transparent... -_-


----------



## KitDewStein

Well...just hope someone is informed enough to not put 2 male bettas in that thing. I always put one in so they each got a half gallon to themselves....


----------



## Starburst44

My local pet store let me walk out with 2 male bettas and the dual hex kit without a word.

(I had seperate tanks set up for them at home, and ended up returning the kit)


----------



## Sadist

That's so horrible about the party with the fish "decorations"


----------



## SplashyBetta

Those "betta keepers" are horrible. 1/2 gallon isn't even big enough for one fish, let alone two!


----------



## Starburst44

Their "triplex betta kit" has three 24-ounce compartments. Do you know how small 24 ounces is? THREE CUPS! Not even 1/4 gallon!
Not to mention the whole thing is clear plastic!


----------



## katydidmischief

Saw this today while picking up a female:

















.5 gallon puzzle tank that interlocks with up to three more tanks.


----------



## Sadist

That wouldn't make them stressed! /sarcasm off


----------



## Kaxen

At least it says the wall is frosted... I guess...

But why on earth should aquariums even be interlocking...


----------



## Axeria

Omg, that can not be more than .5g? ^~^
Edit: nevermind just saw the size.... Still what a tiny tank!


----------



## BettaStarter24

Now I could see that being something to put them in during water changes, or travel, or in a very very very tight pinch but not permanently.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

I don't see how they can sell "aquarium kits" that are just plastic bowls with lids. I think freshwater aquarium kits should contain a tank 5g or larger, heater and filter


----------



## SplashyBetta

Starburst44 said:


> Their "triplex betta kit" has three 24-ounce compartments. Do you know how small 24 ounces is? THREE CUPS! Not even 1/4 gallon!
> Not to mention the whole thing is clear plastic!


What is wrong with this world!?!? 

I don't understand why on Petco betta cups it says "This is not a permanent home for your betta" when they sell 'betta tanks' almost the same size! :-?


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

Btw I see these for sale all the time, the only thing worse thank the tank are the reviews which say that it's awesome even though the plastic cracks easily and that you should add more fish to it. http://t.petco.com/product/109840/Petco-Mini-Aquarium-Kit.aspx


----------



## Pokersnake

Hi everyone. I'm new here. I browsed a lot of this thread and want to add to the horrible tank list. This was my tank for the last 18 months (I had the 2 gallon size)
http://www.aqueonproducts.com/products/evolve-led-aquarium-kit.htm#

At first look, this looks like a pretty awesome tank, no? It has a lid, a light, a filter with carbon in it! 

I took this home and bought a male crown tail, set it up, and let it go. It was charming at first, but I noticed an immediate flaw in the filtration system. There's a water pump housed in the back of the tank that forces water out of the power head in the front where your fish lives. This jet was so strong, it would force the poor guy to the wall or gravel. Also, with all that force, the actual suction that would take waste through the filter pad was so weak that the surface of the water would remain scummy. Little betta dude would give up immediately and let himself lay against the filter intake. I put a silk plant in there to let him hide and break up the water flow while the filter ran. 

Fast forward to a few weeks ago. He started losing his belly fin. A white sore moved up his fin and on to his body. I tried salt, a heater, betta fix, melafix, water changes, almond leaf. Nothing helped. He passed away today, poor thing. I'm convinced that the the filter intake started this. Even if it didn't, the filtration was pathetic at best. I would have been better off with a $12 corner tank with an air stone.


----------



## BettaStarter24

Pokersnake said:


> Hi everyone. I'm new here. I browsed a lot of this thread and want to add to the horrible tank list. This was my tank for the last 18 months (I had the 2 gallon size)
> http://www.aqueonproducts.com/products/evolve-led-aquarium-kit.htm#
> 
> At first look, this looks like a pretty awesome tank, no? It has a lid, a light, a filter with carbon in it!
> 
> I took this home and bought a male crown tail, set it up, and let it go. It was charming at first, but I noticed an immediate flaw in the filtration system. There's a water pump housed in the back of the tank that forces water out of the power head in the front where your fish lives. This jet was so strong, it would force the poor guy to the wall or gravel. Also, with all that force, the actual suction that would take waste through the filter pad was so weak that the surface of the water would remain scummy. Little betta dude would give up immediately and let himself lay against the filter intake. I put a silk plant in there to let him hide and break up the water flow while the filter ran.
> 
> Fast forward to a few weeks ago. He started losing his belly fin. A white sore moved up his fin and on to his body. I tried salt, a heater, betta fix, melafix, water changes, almond leaf. Nothing helped. He passed away today, poor thing. I'm convinced that the the filter intake started this. Even if it didn't, the filtration was pathetic at best. I would have been better off with a $12 corner tank with an air stone.


I actually have the 4 gallon version of that tank, what I found helps with the output or the flow is to have the pump set at the lowest setting and rubber band a piece of filter foam over the spout for the output. it slows it down enough so little finned friend isn't slammed around.


----------



## Pokersnake

I can barely see the pump let alone get my hand or a tool down there to adjust it.  
I'm giving up on this tank design and looking at alternatives.


----------



## BettaStarter24

Pokersnake said:


> I can barely see the pump let alone get my hand or a tool down there to adjust it.
> I'm giving up on this tank design and looking at alternatives.


The tube is somewhat flexible and it will detach from the output so you can pull it up.


----------



## MyBettaEsther

Here's my contribution to our list of terrible tanks...
This 'container', per say, was described as a great first home for your fish...
Not so sure about THAT statement...:-?
http://www.petco.com/product/121369...px?CoreCat=MM_FishSupplies_FishTanksAquariums


----------



## LaRougeRaven

It made me a little sad today, I went to go get a tattoo today, and I knew they had fish tanks, but I never really paid attention to the fish inside until I started paying attention to how to properly take care of fish.

This tank had to have only been like 30 gallons, and it had at least 5 giant fish in there, hardly room to swim or turn around. One had to swim sideways to turn a different direction. And then there was another tank that was maybe 20 gallons with two footlong Koi in it, and there was seriously no way for them to even move around.

It broke my heart.


----------



## Plakattyphoon1234

All of those mini tanks are just pieces of plastic. You can find a storage container (2+ gallons) for a fraction of a price.


----------



## Sadist

MyBettaEsther said:


> Here's my contribution to our list of terrible tanks...
> This 'container', per say, was described as a great first home for your fish...
> Not so sure about THAT statement...:-?
> http://www.petco.com/product/121369...px?CoreCat=MM_FishSupplies_FishTanksAquariums


Wow, and the reviewers were complaining about it being fragile and breaking on shipping! We should review it as too small for goldfish and needing daily water changes for bettas. Maybe it would be nice for a plant.


----------



## pasoindy

I think my favorite is that awful glass block thing just because of the ad.
"Regular fish tanks can take HOURS to clean!"

Yeah... uh huh.


----------



## BamNeko

JelloBetta said:


> Good luck finding that tank for your plants! In the meantime, I found a ridiculous divided tank that is way to small for any betta. I don't see how they can't flare through the divider, either.....


I had this bowl for Neko and Taffy. Once Taffy died I took out the divide and it belonged to Neko then I stopped using it once I got my .5 gallon.


----------



## Plakattyphoon1234

starlight910 said:


> ^poor fish :-(


Sorry for the delay, basically.


----------



## OpalBones

A family member who knows I keep bettas posted this link on my facebook page.

https://www.pinterest.com/pin/260997740879455726/

















Some else immediately replies to the post 'omg I can do this at home!'. Sigh.

For bonus points look at the other terrible tanks on the side of the page.


----------



## Sadist

Wow, live animals are not decorations!


----------



## LolaQuigs

Wow, that is pretty awful.


----------



## LadyNightraven

Ugh, that's just sick.


----------



## MissMicki

Saw an interesting terrible tank today. I am just gonna post this here. Cause I can't even.


----------



## Sadist

Poor little guy! Is that food floating at the top?


----------



## Sadist

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51zBWS8mPSL.jpg

This! I saw this used at a local pet store before. It was horrible. The current pushed the fish around, they had plastic plants in each compartment. The fish also appeared stunted or very very young. It was also growing a bunch of black gunk. One of the fish had his tail ripped up pretty bad, and I saw his tail get stuck in the waterfall down to the next area -- I surmised he'd had his tail bit by one of the other fish. The clerk wouldn't listen when I pointed out the damage because they were all crowntails "and their tails are supposed to look like that."


----------



## Fenghuang

Sadist said:


> http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51zBWS8mPSL.jpg
> 
> This! I saw this used at a local pet store before. It was horrible. The current pushed the fish around, they had plastic plants in each compartment. The fish also appeared stunted or very very young. It was also growing a bunch of black gunk. One of the fish had his tail ripped up pretty bad, and I saw his tail get stuck in the waterfall down to the next area -- I surmised he'd had his tail bit by one of the other fish. The clerk wouldn't listen when I pointed out the damage because they were all crowntails "and their tails are supposed to look like that."


I observed the same thing at two petstores I went to recently. Poor fish getting blown all over the tank and one veiltail just got tired and laid in the "waterfall" part, his tail all shredded and hanging in the other fish's section. The owner claimed he was just being "lazy." Nope. Don't think so.

The entire thing also only holds two gallons. Just over half a gallon per compartment, so not even that much better than those single .5 cubes. The photos make the tank look bigger, but it is actually tiny in person. I guess it is okay temporarily, but not really as a permanent setup imo.


----------



## MissMicki

Sadist said:


> Poor little guy! Is that food floating at the top?


Yes that is food. Like too much.


----------



## MissMicki

Fenghuang said:


> I observed the same thing at two petstores I went to recently. Poor fish getting blown all over the tank and one veiltail just got tired and laid in the "waterfall" part, his tail all shredded and hanging in the other fish's section. The owner claimed he was just being "lazy." Nope. Don't think so.
> 
> The entire thing also only holds two gallons. Just over half a gallon per compartment, so not even that much better than those single .5 cubes. The photos make the tank look bigger, but it is actually tiny in person. I guess it is okay temporarily, but not really as a permanent setup imo.



I was looking at this tank. Thought it was cute but knew that it was not good for Bettas. Or anyother fish really?


----------



## Sadist

Maybe small plants? Like a Marimo moss ball? It's also too pricey for a temp set up. I think it was $35-40 on Amazon. Fish would be better off with a 1 gallon jar temporary set up, and you could put the jars in a larger plastic bin of heated water to share the heater.

I still feel bad for the fish in the wine glass with too much food floating all over the place.


----------



## MissMicki

Right? It makes me sad to see fish in such horrible tanks. She probably saw something like it on Pinterest and thought it was cute.


----------



## TerriGtoo

Pokersnake said:


> I can barely see the pump let alone get my hand or a tool down there to adjust it.
> I'm giving up on this tank design and looking at alternatives.


 
If that tank is anything like the Specs, you could try gutting it. I don't know if the filter is siliconed to the inside of the tank like the Specs are but you could carefully remove it and open up more room. then you can use a HOB or sponge filter. (If they aren't like the Specs....then, nevermind!) 
That's what I did with all my Specs. Hated the filtration system in them so carefully removed the filter frames from each and use my own filtration system. Fish have more room now and i am a happier camper!


----------



## TerriGtoo

OpalBones said:


> A family member who knows I keep bettas posted this link on my facebook page.
> 
> https://www.pinterest.com/pin/260997740879455726/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh lord....shades of SNL's Bassomatic now running through my head. i cringed then, I'm cringing now........


----------



## Strawberry12

That waterfall thing would actually be quite pretty as a zen office thing with some sand in the bottom and live plants. No animals, though.


----------



## LolaQuigs

Strawberry12 said:


> That waterfall thing would actually be quite pretty as a zen office thing with some sand in the bottom and live plants. No animals, though.


Right, if it were just used as like a little fountain/waterfall type decoration. Maybe some bamboo growing out of it....


----------



## Sadist

Maybe plants would keep that black stuff from growing in it. I'm not sure if it was some type of algae or what, but the one at the store was really dirty looking! I agree it would be nice with just plants.


----------



## JelloBetta

Backs from much inactivity, let's get some more terrible tanks in this thread! 

Not even gonna start with the tank that you see below. It's nowhere near the size that a betta needs, and those cats on the outside could cause stress.


----------



## Strawberry12

Well this is a new one. 

YOU ALREADY HAVE THE TANK

THIS MAKES NO SENSE


----------



## Fenghuang

Strawberry12 said:


> Well this is a new one.
> 
> YOU ALREADY HAVE THE TANK
> 
> THIS MAKES NO SENSE


What in the...?

I really hope they are just growing the plants immersed and will fill it up later.

But that is optimistic.


----------



## Strawberry12

they referred to it as a "new terrarium with a very happy beta [sic]", so I'm not holding out hope :/ 

I contacted the person and suggested a naturally planted tank, just as pretty as a terrarium (prettier, imo), and the fish will be much happier.


----------



## Bailmint

That's ridiculous lol why would they place the betta in the middle of the tank if it was going to live in the jar anyways?

...it just doesn't add up?


----------



## Strawberry12

anddd....my advice went unheeded and I was sworn at and told I need glasses, because he's fine. This is why we can't have nice things!


----------



## Reccka

Strawberry12 said:


> anddd....my advice went unheeded and I was sworn at and told I need glasses, because he's fine. This is why we can't have nice things!



Well, in that case, that tank DOES win my award for "dumbest thing I've seen on the internet today". Congratulations, whoever owns that tank!


----------



## Bettas are AWESOME

Emm... somewhere on this thread, some one said that electricity doesn't mix with water, I agree with that but not by 100% because electrical appliances are still used for tanks like heaters, filters etc....so yeah. PEACE OUT


----------



## CharliEliza

I posted a pic of the iPond today on the Betta Splendens UK fb group and they couldn't even beleive it!


----------



## gracem2002

People are REALLY dumb. Like, MEGA DUMB.

Just for kicks, I decided to check out this tiny prison on Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/Penn-Plax-Twi...7416911&sr=8-4&keywords=6+gallon+tank+divider

And I'm looking through the reviews... And seriously considering shoving these people off a (virtual, idk them in real life) bridge:


One guy said:
Bettas don't need much space. I read the dimensions before ordering & its the perfect size I was looking for, 1 adult male betta per each side. Commenter(s) who claiming "cruelty" obviously know nothing about how bettas are raised or shipped etc. Commenter(s) who screamed implying bettas space requirements are like that of running animals, need a psychiatrist instead of a betta. Ignore them.

and, just as bad but even worse at the end (and, yes these reviews were both written by ADULTS. If a twelve year old "little" girl is more knowledgeable on this then they are, that's just plain sad.):

Don't let the bad reviews fool you. I purchased 6 of theses for my employees. There is plenty of room for two tiny beta fish. Plus it's nice *you can remove the divider so they can play.*

WHAT.

Playing?! *Being chased down, injured, and PROBABLY KILLED by your "friend" or "neighbor" is PLAYING?!?* I would be crying if my dad wasn't in here right now  
We might as well just have a betta fish Hunger Games... Hmph, this crap REALLY explains society....

This girl knows what she's talking about -insert virtual hug here-:

All I have to say is, if you are heartless enough to consider keeping a betta in this, save yourself the shipping and handling and put it in a 2liter soda bottle. I'm sure it would have more space to swim in that than in this.

And to top it all off, the owners answered a "how big is it?" question by saying "close to two gallons". AS if that weren't bad enough, the "double divider system allows for the natural promotion of flaring." Or so the product description states :\ LOOK AT THE PICTURE MORE CLOSELY. THE PLASTIC DIVIDER IS REFLECTIVE. WHAT THE HECKLES!!!!!!! AHHHH!!!


----------



## BettaBoy51

just read these reviews
http://www.amazon.com/Penn-Plax-Twin...n+tank+divider

2 of 4 people found the following review helpful
5Ignore the crazies who said it's cruel to bettas
ByBobon October 12, 2014
Bettas don't need much space. I read the dimensions before ordering & its the perfect size I was looking for, 1 adult male betta per each side. Commenter(s) who claiming "cruelty" obviously know nothing about how bettas are raised or shipped etc. Commenter(s) who screamed implying bettas space requirements are like that of running animals, need a psychiatrist instead of a betta. Ignore them.


1 of 6 people found the following review helpful
5Awesome tank!
ByD. Johnson "Dr. Duck"on November 22, 2013
Don't let the bad reviews fool you. I purchased 6 of theses for my employees. There is plenty of room for two tiny beta fish. Plus it's nice you can remove the divider so they can play.

PLAY BETTAS DONT PLAY WITH EACH OTHER

3 of 16 people found the following review helpful
5kid's review
A Kid's Reviewon January 13, 2011
I got my first 2 bettas (and this tank)about 6 years ago. I'm saying this is a 5 star tank because if you just take out the plants and clean 75 percent per week and a full cleaning every month or two this is what you get: a 5 star tank and 2 bettas for 3 years! 




EDIT just saw someone else post this lol sorry!


----------



## Bailmint

*Hahahaha*

_Severe twitching_


Someone...*anyone* ...














_Save me from the stupidity_


----------



## MyBettaEsther

I wonder how people would feel about these 'tanks' if some fish kidnapped them and put them in a closet for the rest of their lives...

Just a thought.


----------



## Strawberry12

Someone just shared of picture of their new teddy bear tank thing. I can't...I can't even....

*dies a little inside*


----------



## Bailmint

*Show me*

_So much pain..._


----------



## MyBettaEsther

Oh, my gosh, those teddy tanks make me claustrophobic. They are not functional fish homes in any way! At all!


----------



## Elleth

*Chews nails and tries not to beat head against the wall* These "tanks". I can't take it! I can't take it! x.x


----------



## Strawberry12

*hits head against the wall*


----------



## Bailmint

*haAHAHAHAHAHA I'M GOING INSANE*


_*heavy breathing*_

_help.me._


----------



## Axeria

Poor fish! Most of these tanks are pure torture devices! This is the reason I dont have any faith in humanity anymore....


----------



## Strawberry12

also it looks like the "nose" of the stuffed animal completely covers the top of the bowl. How on earth is that poor thing getting air?

And- how would you even wash that? eew.


----------



## Starburst44

You can remove the plush skin and wash it. 
Isn't that weird? Removing its _skin?_

What kind of child wants that anyway?


----------



## Strawberry12

Starburst44 said:


> You can remove the plush skin and wash it.
> Isn't that weird? Removing its _skin?_
> 
> What kind of child wants that anyway?





Excuse me while I have awful nightmares.


----------



## BettaStarter24

Strawberry12 said:


> also it looks like the "nose" of the stuffed animal completely covers the top of the bowl. How on earth is that poor thing getting air?
> 
> And- how would you even wash that? eew.


There's a big hole in the back of the skin's head.


----------



## BettaStarter24

BettaBoy51 said:


> just read these reviews
> http://www.amazon.com/Penn-Plax-Twin...n+tank+divider
> 
> 2 of 4 people found the following review helpful
> 5Ignore the crazies who said it's cruel to bettas
> ByBobon October 12, 2014
> Bettas don't need much space. I read the dimensions before ordering & its the perfect size I was looking for, 1 adult male betta per each side. Commenter(s) who claiming "cruelty" obviously know nothing about how bettas are raised or shipped etc. Commenter(s) who screamed implying bettas space requirements are like that of running animals, need a psychiatrist instead of a betta. Ignore them.
> 
> 1 of 6 people found the following review helpful
> 5Awesome tank!
> ByD. Johnson "Dr. Duck"on November 22, 2013
> Don't let the bad reviews fool you. I purchased 6 of theses for my employees. There is plenty of room for two tiny beta fish. Plus it's nice you can remove the divider so they can play.
> 
> PLAY BETTAS DONT PLAY WITH EACH OTHER
> 
> 3 of 16 people found the following review helpful
> 5kid's review
> A Kid's Reviewon January 13, 2011
> I got my first 2 bettas (and this tank)about 6 years ago. I'm saying this is a 5 star tank because if you just take out the plants and clean 75 percent per week and a full cleaning every month or two this is what you get: a 5 star tank and 2 bettas for 3 years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT just saw someone else post this lol sorry!


:frustrated: This bugs me to no end.


----------



## Strawberry12

BettaStarter24 said:


> There's a big hole in the back of the skin's head.




*faints dead away*


----------



## FinnDublynn

I'm coming late to the party, BUT...

http://www.amazon.com/FantaSeas-Ret...8&qid=1427436594&sr=8-228&keywords=betta+tank

Its only .25 gallons...



and

http://www.amazon.com/Desktop-Fish-...F8&qid=1427436452&sr=8-55&keywords=betta+tank

is only about 1/3 gallon.... and just terrible.


----------



## FinnDublynn

There are also several different kinds of THESE


----------



## Strawberry12

I do have to laugh when they photoshop GIANT bettas into these teeny tanks.


----------



## FinnDublynn

There was one i saw that they photoshopped a TINY betta into an even tinier tank... it was like a half gallon tank and the fish looked like it had room for DAAAAAYS in there and I'm like, is that fish supposed to be the size of my fingernail??


----------



## Greenapp1es

FinnDublynn said:


> I'm coming late to the party, BUT...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/FantaSeas-Ret...8&qid=1427436594&sr=8-228&keywords=betta+tank
> 
> Its only .25 gallons...
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Desktop-Fish-...F8&qid=1427436452&sr=8-55&keywords=betta+tank
> 
> is only about 1/3 gallon.... and just terrible.


Actually - I think that alarm clock one would be really cute with a Marimo Ball and maybe a couple other small aquatic plants. No fish though...

On second thought though.....trying to put a cell phone in that tiny cell-phone holder slot....right next to an open pool of water? Especially when it might be dark and/or one might be half asleep? Maybe not the best design idea.


----------



## FinnDublynn

Exactly. I actually super LIKE it, I do think it's awesome. But it is NOT a FISH tank. THO... it could look amazing with some of those fake jellyfish's lol


----------



## gracem2002

MyBettaEsther said:


> I wonder how people would feel about these 'tanks' if some fish kidnapped them and put them in a closet for the rest of their lives...
> 
> Just a thought.


One of us needs to dress up as a fish and do this to that Dr Johnson butthole who said it's NICE FOR BETTAS TO PLAY.


----------



## Strawberry12

At least the first one comes with a little robot fish? That would be a cute toy on its own, but nooo for a real fish. my favorite is the review that says "My kid broke it in 5 minutes" well were you letting them play with it?!


----------



## LolaQuigs

Strawberry12 said:


> At least the first one comes with a little robot fish? That would be a cute toy on its own, but nooo for a real fish. my favorite is the review that says "My kid broke it in 5 minutes" well were you letting them play with it?!


When I was a kid, I had a little tank with three mechanical fish that would "swim" around. It was really cool, with some of the fun of a fish tank without the maintenance or responsibility of having to care for actual living creatures. It was really cool as a toy, but it is disturbing that the description of this one markets the product as an actual fish tank and suggests stocking with live fish rather than describing it as just a toy.


----------



## Bettas are AWESOME

Look at how 'creative' these people can be. https://www.pinterest.com/kitkatemartin/unique-betta-fish-tank/


----------



## Strawberry12

Ugh. the only one that's even remotely semi-acceptable is the one in the iced tea jug thing, but even then it doesn't appear to be heated and there's no such thing as "self cleaning"


----------



## Starburst44

A pet store near me sells "Drunken Bettas" for $10... bettas that are shoved into tiny liquor (whiskey, vodka, etc) bottles and sold as a novelty product rather than as a real pet. -_-


----------



## Bettas are AWESOME

The one about the candy dispenser thing is describing trash.they say " Bettas prefer small spaces with non-filtered water", well they don't!


----------



## FinnDublynn

They prefer water with very little flow... not unfiltered. lol


----------



## Sadist

Bettas are AWESOME said:


> Look at how 'creative' these people can be. https://www.pinterest.com/kitkatemartin/unique-betta-fish-tank/


*sarcasm* Because you want to mix working electrical things with water and live pets! Ugg, who thought it would be good to put a fish in a clock?


----------



## Elleth

Bettas are AWESOME said:


> The one about the candy dispenser thing is describing trash.they say " Bettas prefer small spaces with non-filtered water", well they don't!


Yeah I couldn't stand it and had to post a correction on either that one or one that said the exact same thing. *braces for attack on pinterest* Ah well, who knows. Maybe someone will see it and take it to heart. Stupid people pretending to know about something they know nothing about.


----------



## Bettas are AWESOME

Sadist said:


> *sarcasm* Because you want to mix working electrical things with water and live pets! Ugg, who thought it would be good to put a fish in a clock?


Ok! But not all electrical appliances don't go with fish like a heater. Btw, 'creative' was sarcasm


----------



## gracem2002

Elleth said:


> Yeah I couldn't stand it and had to post a correction on either that one or one that said the exact same thing. *braces for attack on pinterest* Ah well, who knows. Maybe someone will see it and take it to heart. Stupid people pretending to know about something they know nothing about.


By any chance, are your Kristen L? Because I saw that just a minute ago... And replied. Same with this: https://www.pinterest.com/pin/549579960752670815/

Disgusting. Blenders are considered tanks, apparently...


----------



## Elleth

gracem2002 said:


> By any chance, are your Kristen L? Because I saw that just a minute ago... And replied. Same with this: https://www.pinterest.com/pin/549579960752670815/
> 
> Disgusting. Blenders are considered tanks, apparently...


XD Yes, on pinterest I am known as Kristen L.


----------



## MiniMango101

http://www.petco.com/product/121369...px?CoreCat=MM_FishSupplies_FishTanksAquariums

This one was mentioned a while back and I decided to look at it because why not

I saw this in the description

"this bowl has been specially designed to house and to showcase your Betta fish, goldfish or other species of small freshwater fish"


----------



## Bettas are AWESOME

MiniMango101 said:


> http://www.petco.com/product/121369...px?CoreCat=MM_FishSupplies_FishTanksAquariums
> 
> This one was mentioned a while back and I decided to look at it because why not
> 
> I saw this in the description
> 
> "this bowl has been specially designed to house and to showcase your Betta fish, goldfish or other species of small freshwater fish"


Wow that cup might aggro the Betta inside (if someone is dumb enough to buy one of those cups) and btw goldfish need at least 20 gallons ( I read it somewhere).


----------



## BettaStarter24

Oh dear god... 0.7 gallons designed to divide 3 ways...I think I'm gonna be sick...
http://www.amazon.com/Deluxe-Triple...1K00G/ref=cm_cr_pr_sims_t/187-7367940-9534351


----------



## Bettas are AWESOME

What big companies think of - Money,money, more money


----------



## Bettas are AWESOME

A YouTube vid with uneducated people. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGqfdMw2POA


----------



## DangerousAngel

OpalBones said:


> A family member who knows I keep bettas posted this link on my facebook page.
> 
> https://www.pinterest.com/pin/260997740879455726/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some else immediately replies to the post 'omg I can do this at home!'. Sigh.
> 
> For bonus points look at the other terrible tanks on the side of the page.


That doesn't even look safe! :shock:


----------



## BettaStarter24

Bettas are AWESOME said:


> A YouTube vid with uneducated people. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGqfdMw2POA


I could actually use that siphon for half changes lol, yet the size of the tank hurts.


----------



## DangerousAngel

JelloBetta said:


> Backs from much inactivity, let's get some more terrible tanks in this thread!
> 
> Not even gonna start with the tank that you see below. It's nowhere near the size that a betta needs, and those cats on the outside could cause stress.


That might work for one of those robotic fish...


----------



## LukeIsMyBetta

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Betta-Beta-...906?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d300801ca

just check out how terrible this tank is


----------



## Strawberry12

LukeIsMyBetta said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Betta-Beta-...906?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d300801ca
> 
> just check out how terrible this tank is





"Also suitable for Goldfish."


----------



## Bailmint

*No...just no*


----------



## Bailmint

It's a turtle 'tank'
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lees-Turtle...4&pid=100005&rk=5&rkt=6&sd=331518312906&rt=nc

"elevated feeding area!" "easy to clean!"


----------



## Elleth

Bailmint said:


> It's a turtle 'tank'
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lees-Turtle...4&pid=100005&rk=5&rkt=6&sd=331518312906&rt=nc
> 
> "elevated feeding area!" "easy to clean!"


I literally cannot think of a single living thing that would be a suitable home for. Possibly some sort of insect? *stares at it*


----------



## Bailmint

Me either...I'm staring at it too...


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Bailmint said:


> It's a turtle 'tank'
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lees-Turtle...4&pid=100005&rk=5&rkt=6&sd=331518312906&rt=nc
> 
> "elevated feeding area!" "easy to clean!"


Gosh, I'm admitting my age here. :roll: 

Believe it or not, when I got my first turtles in the 1950s, this was the only turtle "tank" availabe to the average person. :-( It was really easy to clean, though. Only problem was an adventurous turtle could tip itself over the rim and go exploring. If I remember correctly we put it in a box except when someone was around.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

That looks like something my barbies would have used as a swimming pool.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Strawberry12 said:


> Someone just shared of picture of their new teddy bear tank thing. I can't...I can't even....
> 
> *dies a little inside*


I see those all the time at PetSmart. It's cute but why would you do that to a living animal?! It might work as storage for Legos or something.
Holding tank while water change is in progress but otherwise NO WAY! I see these all the time too!


----------



## Fenghuang

I have actually no words...


----------



## Greenapp1es

Fenghuang said:


> I have actually no words...


..............

Yeah, no words.


----------



## Fenghuang

Greenapp1es said:


> ..............
> 
> Yeah, no words.


And its competitors...









Isn't this just a drinking glass?


----------



## DangerousAngel

Fenghuang said:


> I have actually no words...


Uhm......:shock:

I feel so bad for all these fish that have to endure these pathetic excuses for tanks.


----------



## Axeria

**cringes**


----------



## Elleth

**cries** I just - I just can't handle it!


----------



## Fenghuang

People can't even lie to themselves about the size of this one...





Also, in a similar vein... WHAT IN THE HECK IS THIS?


----------



## Axeria

I know this thread is actually really awfull! It is important though! Awareness has to be made to the fact that you can not stuff living creatures in anything you want to!
I know several persons that could have a good rummage through this thread and learn some facts about how to NOT keep their fish 

Edit: OMG! Poor Parrot! I hate people!


----------



## Fenghuang

Well. Now I am a little to scared to post anymore lol.

It hurts to say that all of these past few tanks (and the one bird cage) come from China. My family is from there and I have lived and gone back to China many times. Promise not everyone treats their animals like this there.


----------



## Bailmint

Well also keep in mind that most things on eBay and in the US are from China, so it's not just tanks. A lot of things come from China.

Don't be afraid lol, I like seeing these ridiculous tanks.


----------



## Bailmint

Let's change the subject. On a happier note, I'm winning a wild on AB.

Anyone wanna do the honors and post a bad tank picture?


----------



## Fenghuang

Okay!

This is cute... FOR A PLANT.



This looks like one of those foot spa thingies recycled.


----------



## TuiAndLa

My face @ these "tanks".....


----------



## Bailmint

Omg that Jack Sparrow reference made me laugh so hard xD.


----------



## Tress

Those ... things don't even deserve to be called "Tanks" or "Fish Bowls". More like fish torture devices...


----------



## Axeria

Gotta love Captain Sparrow


----------



## Greenapp1es

TuiAndLa said:


> My face @ these "tanks".....


+1000000.

My face at *all* the tanks Feng posted.

These would be torture devices for *plants*. How they even got fish *in* a couple has me baffled.


----------



## Fenghuang

I snickered too. 


"Tanks" is used loosely in all of these cases...


----------



## Bailmint

Fueng omg where do you find these?? x'D


----------



## Axeria

Mmmm torture wedding cake, just what a girl need on her special day :roll:


----------



## TuiAndLa

Fenghuang said:


> I snickered too.
> 
> 
> "Tanks" is used loosely in all of these cases...


Where are you _finding_ these??

Edit: Bailmint beat me to it. xD


----------



## Bailmint

*I read your mind*


----------



## TuiAndLa

Bailmint said:


> *I read your mind*


:squint:


----------



## Greenapp1es

LOL - read mine too.


----------



## Axeria

HAHA! Just keep out of my head and we all wil stay happy xD


----------



## Bailmint

*Too late*


----------



## Axeria

Oh noes! xD HAHA!


----------



## TuiAndLa

Those tiny ..things... remind me of these. :-?


----------



## Fenghuang

Oh, god, I remind those...




Bailmint said:


> Fueng omg where do you find these?? x'D





TuiAndLa said:


> Where are you _finding_ these??
> 
> Edit: Bailmint beat me to it. xD


I have my ways... To be honest, once I start, I just can't stop. >>


----------



## Axeria

I absolutley HATE those tiny keychains with animals in them! I would not be able to keep myself calm if encountering a stand with those....


----------



## FinnDublynn

Ok People.... are you READY???

Seriously... Prepare yourselves....


----------



## FinnDublynn

In Defense... its "ART"

BUT HE MADE A FILTER FOR IT AND KEEPS THE FISH IN THERE ANYWAY!!!!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...Konenko-creates-worlds-smallest-aquarium.html


----------



## Axeria

I dont like the idea of "playing" with living things like that  Poor baby danios!


----------



## FinnDublynn

It holds TWO TABLESPOONS OF WATER and he has *3* FISH FRY IN THERE. O_O

THAT... is a terrible tank!!


----------



## FinnDublynn

I don't know if he did it, took the picture, and then took them out after proving it could be done or if he actually keeps the fish like that all the time. But still!


----------



## Fenghuang

Hopefully it was just a temporary thing. Those poor fry would never make it to adulthood.


This bottle pictured below doesn't have real fish thankfully, but it, along with Finn's post made me think of something. Many years ago when my parents were condo hunting, we had gone to a house tour and I saw on their coffee table one of these little corked bottles. The top was sealed shut and inside was a little sand and some rotting plant matter and...dead, decaying fish fry. The lady saw me looking at it and I think she said someone had gifted it to her toddler, but she was suppose to throw it out because the fish all died and she just hadn't gotten around to it....


----------



## Axeria

Thats just awfull! Reminds me of those bottlecats :S


----------



## Fenghuang

Axeria said:


> Thats just awfull! Reminds me of those bottlecats :S


Bottle cats? What are those?


It was basically the same as those live fish keychains, but they were little glass jars. Horrible.


----------



## FinnDublynn

Fenghuang said:


> Hopefully it was just a temporary thing. Those poor fry would never make it to adulthood.
> 
> 
> This bottle pictured below doesn't have real fish thankfully, but it, along with Finn's post made me think of something. Many years ago when my parents were condo hunting, we had gone to a house tour and I saw on their coffee table one of these little corked bottles. The top was sealed shut and inside was a little sand and some rotting plant matter and...dead, decaying fish fry. The lady saw me looking at it and I think she said someone had gifted it to her toddler, but she was suppose to throw it out because the fish all died and she just hadn't gotten around to it....


Thank god the fish were already dead and not still living on terrible conditions... I'm sure their short life was terrible and the death not much better, but at least they weren't suffering anymore. 

You know it's bad when you're saying 'thank god they're dead'


----------



## BettaStarter24

Is it bad if I ever come across those keychains with the live animals I'm tempted to just buy as many as I can, cut the plastic and release said animal into a proper home?

I don't want to encourage it at all, but I feel like I'd be obligated as an animal lover to at least save a few of them.


----------



## FinnDublynn

While others seems like a good idea, the more you buy, the more they make. It really won't help in the end, sadly. :-(


----------



## Axeria

Fenghuang said:


> Bottle cats? What are those?


A few years ago pictures of cats stuffed in bottles circulated the internet.
The rumor was that these cats where used for ornaments and decor, they where stuffed in a bottle as a kitten, kept alive in there with tube feeding. The cats ofc grew in the bottle and got horribly deformed before they die  I think it where called bonsai kittens


----------



## Fenghuang

Oh, the bonsai kittens were a hoax. A very cruel hoax, but thankfully, nothing more.

The live animal keychains seemed to have been targeted towards tourists mainly. From the stories I have read, it was seemed like they were popular during the 2008 Olympics. I have never seen an actual stand selling these horrid things, so hopefully that cruel trend had stopped or was seriously overstated.


----------



## Axeria

Fenghuang said:


> Oh, the bonsai kittens were a hoax. A very cruel hoax, but thankfully, nothing more.


 Thank you for telling me! I feel loads better reading that. I have been sad about those cats for years!


----------



## Fenghuang

Axeria said:


> Thank you for telling me! I feel loads better reading that. I have been sad about those cats for years!


Yeah, it was something conjured up by a group of MIT grads. The person never existed. There was so much backlash from the public that the FBI eventually were prompted to investigate. Their investigation found no evidence of actual cruelty to kittens. It was just a sick joke.


----------



## Bailmint

>~<


----------



## Bailmint

IMO I think the aquacube would be fine for breeding and photography purposes, but not a permanent home for a betta. It doesn't even have a lid!


----------



## Scarlettebettas

This makes me so mad that fish have to live in such horrible tanks! Whenever I look at fish pictures those small tanks always pop up and get me mad. Jeez, I wish people would get some sense. There's nothing I hate more than animal abuse.


----------



## FinnDublynn

https://screen.yahoo.com/cat-something-fishy-210051801.html


Huh.... Poor Fish. Seriously. That vase and then not protected from the cat...


----------



## Vpaw

Bettas are AWESOME said:


> A YouTube vid with uneducated people. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGqfdMw2POA



The tank is very small but it's still cool, I know people who don't do water changes and this might encourage them to, one of my friends has a betta in a one gallon bowl and never changed water except when I came over and she did full water change and rinsed the rocks with vinegar so there wasn't any beneficial bacteria left.


----------



## JessikaSky

I'd just like to point out that the two youtube videos previously being talked about one is at least a year old and the other was made in 2012.. there's probably not much point lecturing now as chances are things have changed..

Anyway, found this beauty tonight and commented; https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oROSyuxmoqI


----------



## Bailmint

Yes Jessika, but our point is is that it's ridiculous. There is the possibility that things have changed-or the possibility that the fish is dead. But we're just trying to warn the Youtuber of proper care, which is important, as many people get more bettas after theirs dies.


----------



## DangerousAngel

I act think that tank is pretty cool JessikaSky.


----------



## BettaStarter24

It's a cool concept but it can't be heated.


----------



## Axeria

^+1
I dont like the consept of that tank, that the betta is supposed to be like a science project and not a pet. It would be a pain to clean and seems to not be able to plant in or decorate cause of the shallow water. And how much water does that thing hold? 

And I am REALLY against marketing towards children! You see so many crappy fishtanks and small animal cages designed to lure in children... Sickening!!


----------



## DangerousAngel

^+1
Very true, but those little under gravel ones would work. Or if the room is kept at a good tep. It would be fine. Dangerous was fine in a cooler tank, but not too cool. Not having a heater worked fine for me  but I'm glad I have one.


----------



## Axeria

I find those kind of statements detrimental to how you are supposed to keep tropical fish. "it worked for me" is not really a good argument imho....

ALL tropical fish should be kept with heaters, not only to keep the water warm but to keep it stable without big fluctuations


----------



## DangerousAngel

I'm sorry....
I just meant that he was happy and healthy even though he didn't have a heater. That's all. I kept my room pretty warm because I'm always getting cold and the water temp would be the same as the room. But like I said, I feel better now that I have a heater. I'm sure he's even more comfortable.


----------



## Axeria

Oh no I was not saying that to make you feel sorry  
I am sure you take good care of your fish ^_^


----------



## DangerousAngel

Oh ok! 
I do try my hardest! <3


----------



## JessikaSky

Yeah I'm not sold on it.. 
That Betta is going to try and jump out to find a bigger or deeper space, I actually saw that issue raised in a facebook group I'm in.


----------



## Sowa

I had someone come into my work and ask if they could put a betta in this









You might not be able to tell but it wouldn't even have enough room for the betta to turn around in...what were they thinking? (I wouldn't sell them a betta lol)


----------



## DangerousAngel

It looks like an ant farm! Or one of those water toys for babies.


----------



## DangerousAngel

^me too!
Here's something I found doing an image search for Veiltail Betta's


----------



## Elleth

"(FYI for those of you worried abt the fish - they're Betta fish [or Siamese Fighting Fish] and they prefer small spaces with non-filtered water. They're ok!)"

**cries** Seriously, people? Seriously??


----------



## DangerousAngel

OK?? OK?? Those poor fish are _anything_ but OK!


----------



## Elleth

DangerousAngel said:


> OK?? OK?? Those poor fish are _anything_ but OK!


Isn't it terrible? I commented on one pin of this exact thing on Pinterest, saying that it wasn't okay and explaining why, but... I hadn't even thought about how the darn thing would have been repinned however many times, so that stupid misinformation is floating around in large quantities! This one didn't have my comment on it, so obviously wan't the one I'd commented on. I can't find them all and comment on all of them. >.<


----------



## DangerousAngel

It is! >.< Probably a good reason I'm not on Pinterest.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

What I never understood, is why people with very small tanks must add copious amounts of substrate to them? Some of these tanks/bowls/vases have about 50% of the available space taken up by substrate!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Exactly! I always never know how much to put in my tank. So I usually have no more than an inch.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

In my wild betta tanks, substrate is only used to keep them comfortable, and provide some nutrients to my plants, so I have maybe a layer 1cm thick at the bottom of my tanks.


----------



## BettaStarter24

Elleth said:


> "(FYI for those of you worried abt the fish - they're Betta fish [or Siamese Fighting Fish] and they prefer small spaces with non-filtered water. They're ok!)"
> 
> **cries** Seriously, people? Seriously??


Now, that's a good idea if they put maybe four 2.5 gallon tanks next to each other with maybe flags with each color below to make it look like they're filled to different levels.


----------



## Axeria

Ugh! Those tanks hurt my head!


----------



## Strawberry12

I hate it too because I love looking at the gorgeous naturally planted tanks on Pinterest, but sprinkled throughout are these death traps. 

I also always wonder why a search for "Betta Fish" or "Betta Tanks" on pinterest always brings up a banana cream pie recipe...? hahaha

oh and yes to the "why so much substrate?" question! Like this one- 











THERE'S SO MUCH


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Especially for a fake plant that has no use for substrate anyway.


----------



## DangerousAngel

LittleBettaFish said:


> In my wild betta tanks, substrate is only used to keep them comfortable, and provide some nutrients to my plants, so I have maybe a layer 1cm thick at the bottom of my tanks.


Okay. So the amount I have is perfect.


----------



## FinnDublynn

Within a week, one of those fish will jump right out.... no lid or cover and barely half an inch to the top of the "tank"...

To the Harry Potter wsll tank thjng


----------



## Strawberry12

Foldable fish bowl, anyone? 











http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2013...quariums-betta-bowl-Color-and/1079460990.html


----------



## FinnDublynn

Strawberry12 said:


> Foldable fish bowl, anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2013...quariums-betta-bowl-Color-and/1079460990.html


I would LIKE to think that these are meant to be used to transport fish... like a fish store uses these to take the fish home or something... I would LIKE to..... lol


----------



## Tress

FinnDublynn said:


> I would LIKE to think that these are meant to be used to transport fish... like a fish store uses these to take the fish home or something... I would LIKE to..... lol


The decorated sides say otherwise..


----------



## Tress

Not all terrible tanks have to be small, sometimes the stocking makes it terrible (or torturous).








Saw this 10g for sale. Apparently there is also a "cleaner fish" so I'm guessing either an Oto, SAE or Pleco. ;-; those poor poor fish. I hope someone knowledgeable gets them.


----------



## Strawberry12

Yeah it breaks my heart, i'm currently looking for a 10g on Craigslist, and there are so many where once I message them, they're like "oh btw it comes with fish"

"um...what kind of fish?"

"platys I guess"

Even if they did get along with my betta boy, no thank you. I want to "rescue" them but it's just not in the plan at the moment. 

Do Not Want.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

Last night we went to a Chinese place, first thing I notice is a 20 or 30 gallon tank with 10 4-6 inch goldfish, the tank was so green it took me 5 min to figure out that it was filtered, the poor fish were bumping into each other and a couple had their backs sticking out of the water.


----------



## OpalBones

Bikeridinguckgirl14 said:


> Last night we went to a Chinese place, first thing I notice is a 20 or 30 gallon tank with 10 4-6 inch goldfish, the tank was so green it took me 5 min to figure out that it was filtered, the poor fish were bumping into each other and a couple had their backs sticking out of the water.


If they allow people to see that just imagine what their kitchen looks like. 
 I wonder if it's possible to call the health inspector over a nasty fish tank in a restaurant?


----------



## Bettas are AWESOME

Hi, here's my answer, I'm chinese so I should know this. Here is what an average uneducated person here would say.For the grouper and stuff (translated)" They are gonna be eaten anyways, so they don't need such a big tank. For the fish (not to be eaten) "who cares they are gonna die anyways, we just use them for decoration and Feng shui (風水)" so therefore they just care about the decor, but not for the fishes. Hope this helps.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

But they were pet goldfish, not the type to be eaten. It was 100% as decor, I jus think its unsightly as an interior designer and customer, let alone as a fish person. They were this type of goldfish http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goldfish#/media/File:Goldfish3.jpg


----------



## Strawberry12

There is a food place near me with the most well cared for GIANT salt water tank I've ever seen, it warms my heart. I would love to see the filter behind that thing, it's gotta be 150 gallons at least.


----------



## sheridan

I just saw this on Facebook. I can't believe people think this is an acceptable way to house a betta, and worse, WHY shop assistants let them buy it! :redmad::redmad::redmad::redmad::redmad::redmad:


----------



## DangerousAngel

That's just sad! There are no plants, no substrate, no hides, and a very small amount of water! The Betta looks happy now, but in a week or so I feel for him.


----------



## Bettas are AWESOME

I like the Thai Buddha head....


----------



## sheridan

Bettas are AWESOME said:


> I like the Thai Buddha head....


I really like it too! I did some looking around and i found it here: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003Q3EX4C/ref=pd_lpo_sbs_dp_ss_2?pf_rd_p=1944687702&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B003JV2F8M&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=06EFBNVQNTY14AD44VHP

It's only really small though, around 2.5", someone said around the size of the golfball... Which is okay but really shows how small the tank in the picture is!


----------



## Tress

Just had this pop up on facebook. 








Not sure if you can see it but there is also a snail in there.


----------



## OpalBones

What a beautiful little fish torture device. Take the betta and snail out and it would be a nice table piece.


----------



## SeaHorse

Please try to stay on topic in this thread. It is about "Terrible Tanks". While this topic is not one we really wanted to keep on the forums because it really is upsetting to some people... it does have its place as long as you stay on topic and can critique the pictures you submit without being mean to the original owner of the picture!

Staying on topic means... 
You don't post about illnesses and how you are today.
You don't post videos of children and critique or bully them...or go to their page to comment and be mean and come back here to brag and discuss said comments. 
It is not about Aquabid... diseases... how to clean a tank... 
It is about Terrible Tanks.

We pulled 95 posts from this thread today for a variety of reasons... several are listed above. We have had numerous complaints about members being bullies on BF.com to other BF members... We can't stop you from being mean out in the real world... but you will not come back here and brag about it. Please conduct yourselves accordingly.

THE TOPIC OF THIS THREAD IS "TERRIBLE TANKS". 

Thank You for your cooperation. 
The TFK and BF Moderation Team


----------



## Bailmint

As I do understand where you're coming from, I have to disagree with one thing on there. I believe it's okay to post how you're feeling, you're right, it is off-topic, but it's not breaking the rules or annoying anyone. If you're referring to Nyri, she posted it in the wrong thread, and she admitted that.

If you're referring to me, I'm sorry, but I meant to spin it into a joke about the tanks, I didn't want everyone asking if I was okay. I think, no matter what thread, we can post how we're feeling at any time of the day.

I understand what you mean about the bullying, but not all of it was bullying. I agree, it could have been put into a nicer phrasing, but it is what it is. We were trying to explain that they weren't caring for their betta right. We definitely could have put it in a much friendlier and nicer way, as we did make fun of it the way popular kids make fun of "geeks" at school.

I realize you're just doing your job, but sometimes staying solid and completely focused on the topic isn't the best way to get to know your fellow members. It's just my opinion. Keep up the good modding work!

*Side-note: I apologize on the behalf of the members of this topic to anyone who was offended.*

*Have a wonderful day!*


----------



## DangerousAngel

Bailmint said:


> As I do understand where you're coming from, I have to disagree with one thing on there. I believe it's okay to post how you're feeling, you're right, it is off-topic, but it's not breaking the rules or annoying anyone. If you're referring to Nyri, she posted it in the wrong thread, and she admitted that.
> 
> If you're referring to me, I'm sorry, but I meant to spin it into a joke about the tanks, I didn't want everyone asking if I was okay. I think, no matter what thread, we can post how we're feeling at any time of the day.
> 
> I understand what you mean about the bullying, but not all of it was bullying. I agree, it could have been put into a nicer phrasing, but it is what it is. We were trying to explain that they weren't caring for their betta right. We definitely could have put it in a much friendlier and nicer way, as we did make fun of it the way popular kids make fun of "geeks" at school.
> 
> I realize you're just doing your job, but sometimes staying solid and completely focused on the topic isn't the best way to get to know your fellow members. It's just my opinion. Keep up the good modding work!
> 
> *Side-note: I apologize on the behalf of the members of this topic to anyone who was offended.*
> 
> *Have a wonderful day!*


Sorry, but IA with all of this. I think giving criticism to anyone of any age is appropriate to make them better fish keepers. Children or not. That's how you learn (like I've learned from my mistakes, and am better because of it)

Anywho back on topic,
That last tank/jar was quite sad, it's sad to think that type of fish set up was a fad back in the 90's O.O thankfully a short fad! Here's one


----------



## SeaHorse

A random comment about how you are feeling isn't such a big problem. When we reviewed the thread due to a concern about the Youtube comments we became aware of the "off topic " conversations...but after 95 posts... there was no topic anymore. Our options were to remove the posts... or close the thread completely. 

Really that was the least of our concerns. It concerns us most when our members pm the mods privately about people picking on them... for them to turn around and do the same thing to others. 

This has always been a family friendly forum. Behavior and conduct are very important. Be kind... be helpful. There is a right and wrong way to deal with correcting miss information. We want to be known as a friendly inviting place to learn. We don't want new members to ever feel unwelcome or stupid when they come here to share their 1st fish or tank. We can only hope they are open to learning. 

It is one thing to post a photo of a tank from a pet store that is ridiculously small... it allows us to vent our frustration at the ridiculous information on the web and at local pet shops...but we don't want to have BF.com known for being catty and unkind.


----------



## Greenapp1es

SeaHorse said:


> A random comment about how you are feeling isn't such a big problem. When we reviewed the thread due to a concern about the Youtube comments we became aware of the "off topic " conversations...but after 95 posts... there was no topic anymore. Our options were to remove the posts... or close the thread completely.
> 
> Really that was the least of our concerns. It concerns us most when our members pm the mods privately about people picking on them... for them to turn around and do the same thing to others.
> 
> This has always been a family friendly forum. Behavior and conduct are very important. *Be kind... be helpful. There is a right and wrong way to deal with correcting miss information.* We want to be known as a friendly inviting place to learn. We don't want new members to ever feel unwelcome or stupid when they come here to share their 1st fish or tank. We can only hope they are open to learning.
> 
> It is one thing to post a photo of a tank from a pet store that is ridiculously small... it allows us to vent our frustration at the ridiculous information on the web and at local pet shops...*but we don't want to have BF.com known for being catty and unkind*.


Emphasis mine.

I think this gets to the heart of the issue here - and with most of the little scuffles I've seen take place so far on the board in general. Yes - there are a lot of people here that are *passionate* about betta fish and their care. Yes, it can be frustrating to see a person using too small a tank, or not properly heating, or not doing proper water changes. But if we want any chance at *educating* these people we can't come off as elitist, unkind, or unreasonably confrontational. A thread like this is a great place to vent - when kept as a focus on the *tank* and not the *tank owner*. Point out why the *tank* is a problem - but keep it impersonal. Just my two cents as a non-admin who happens to agree with the point.



Bikeridinguckgirl14 said:


> Last night we went to a Chinese place, first thing I notice is a 20 or 30 gallon tank with 10 4-6 inch goldfish, the tank was so green it took me 5 min to figure out that it was filtered, the poor fish were bumping into each other and a couple had their backs sticking out of the water.


At the Chinese restaurant near my parents house - there is a tank that routinely had 8-10 *12-14" *Goldfish. Since coming on this site I've been meaning to get a picture. The tank isn't small - but it is no where near large enough for that many fish of that size. It's always been clean, but I do wonder what the maintenance to keep it that way is.

Last time I was there though, there were only 2 goldfish left. I wonder what happened - some of the fish there were the same ones that had been there for years.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Greenapp1es said:


> At the Chinese restaurant near my parents house - there is a tank that routinely had 8-10 *12-14" *Goldfish. Since coming on this site I've been meaning to get a picture. The tank isn't small - but it is no where near large enough for that many fish of that size. It's always been clean, but I do wonder what the maintenance to keep it that way is.
> 
> Last time I was there though, there were only 2 goldfish left. I wonder what happened - some of the fish there were the same ones that had been there for years.


Probably passed of natural causes, I have a friend who's goldfish is around 7 years old and lost his gold color! He's a silverfish now LOL!
And who knows they could have gotten sick. (Hopefully not though)


----------



## Greenapp1es

On the "not all terrible tanks are small" theme - this is a terrible tank.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11

Greenapp1es said:


> On the "not all terrible tanks are small" theme - this is a terrible tank.


Heaven for algea eaters


----------



## SeaHorse

Awesome green tank!!! omg I laughed. 

Greenapp1es... thank you for your understanding and reiterating!!


----------



## Pumpkin

This actually happened on my Facebook newsfeed. Seriously, the girl who bought the fish is 18 years old, you'd think someone of that age would put in a bit more thought. It's understandable a younger kid might not understand the needs of a pet, but she's an adult! And apparently "done her research" (obviously not). It looks like the fish cannot even turn around in that bowl.










And I don't know about you, but his colour looks dull and he just looks sick in this more recent photo (captioned: "I have a pretty damn good looking fish!") Looks pretty damn miserable to me.


----------



## sheridan

Why are people so bad at accepting constructive criticism?! :evil:


----------



## ZeroChan

Omg, the poor fish looks super sick ...

I know how it feels.. I was very tempted to write back to a friend's friend on facebook, who got a betta after seeing mine. BUT... she bought 2, and put them in one of those tiny milk glass bottles each! No filter or heater can ever fit in one of those. Nearly fainted and wanted to comment on how to properly care for one. Or even donate some plants to help them survive? 
Nonetheless, I was convinced by my friend that no matter how much good intention I had, I will only come across as an annoying know-it-all/sound bitchy. 

Of course, less than 1 month later, they all died (she posted another facebook comment about them dying = =). All I can do is hope she gives up and never get another living animal. Sometimes its best for your own health to just leave it alone and not get an aneurysm from talking to ignorant ppl. SIP little fishies.


----------



## Bettas are AWESOME

*Shakes head* And who came up with the brilliant (not) invention of bowls


----------



## Bettas are AWESOME

sheridan said:


> I really like it too! I did some looking around and i found it here: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003Q3EX4C/ref=pd_lpo_sbs_dp_ss_2?pf_rd_p=1944687702&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B003JV2F8M&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=06EFBNVQNTY14AD44VHP
> 
> It's only really small though, around 2.5", someone said around the size of the golfball... Which is okay but really shows how small the tank in the picture is!


Thnx


----------



## LolaQuigs

You know your setup is terrible when the fish actually looked more vibrant in the pet store cup than in your "tank."


----------



## DangerousAngel

Those poor fishies! I wish people would open their minds to others wanting them to raise happy healthy fish.


----------



## BettaStarter24

I kinda want to reply to that one with the bowl with a picture of my Sammy before he was in his proper home and him after to show just how much a fish can change in a proper environment.


----------



## pasoindy

Geez, what is with that giant blue thing in the bowl? The fish can't even swim around. Ugh!


----------



## DangerousAngel

I think it's one of those bath puff scrubber things.....


----------



## Tress

Nah, its a silicone plant thingy, I've seen them around.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Really? I've never seen one of those. Still looks like a bath puff. LOL


----------



## Midorisu

Don't know if this has been posted or not but it made me feel sick, http://www.ebay.com/itm/Betta-Visio...5fcc55&pid=100011&rk=1&rkt=10&sd=331518312906


----------



## Bettas are AWESOME

It dosen't make me sick (like in the medical way), but I think that if it was bigger and looked more realistic, it might make great decor, we could even replace TVs with bigger versions of those.


----------



## Midorisu

I think it would make a great decoration in an actual tank, if you wanted this sort of look you could make a border to resemble a TV & attach it to a square tank or something?


----------



## Greenapp1es

Midorisu said:


> Don't know if this has been posted or not but it made me feel sick, http://www.ebay.com/itm/Betta-Visio...5fcc55&pid=100011&rk=1&rkt=10&sd=331518312906


........

Poor fishy.


----------



## Bailmint

This thread was the first thing I woke up to...and I saw that TV. *Goes back to sleep.*


----------



## BettaBoy51

nah its a bath puff.


----------



## OpalBones

I saw a used version of this for sale at a garage sale with used fish tank rocks and plastic plant still in it.









http://www.amazon.com/Betta-Hex-Mini-Tank-Kit/dp/B005OCXCZY

The betta in the picture has been photoshoped to look much smaller. In real life this 'tank' could fit snugly inside a typical coffee mug. It only holds 8 ounces. 8 ounces. I'm no expert but think that's even less than what most betta cups hold.


----------



## Elleth

Ohmigosh that's terrible!


----------



## DangerousAngel

8 ounces?!?! I though it looked bigger than that!


----------



## Bailmint

OpalBones said:


> I saw a used version of this for sale at a garage sale with used fish tank rocks and plastic plant still in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Betta-Hex-Mini-Tank-Kit/dp/B005OCXCZY
> 
> The betta in the picture has been photoshoped to look much smaller. In real life this 'tank' could fit snugly inside a typical coffee mug. It only holds 8 ounces. 8 ounces. I'm no expert but think that's even less than what most betta cups hold.


I've used that for transport. It comes with a divider. It's great for moving with a solid divider, but nothing more.


----------



## BettaObsessed

I saw this and I thought it was terrible! Betta fish aren't decorations, they are pets!


----------



## Bailmint

Yes, that's a common one. My Petco has tons of them, and even an example with a poor fishy in it.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Bailmint said:


> I've used that for transport. It comes with a divider. It's great for moving with a solid divider, but nothing more.


It might even work as a holding tank while you clean the big tank.


BettaObsessed said:


> I saw this and I thought it was terrible! Betta fish aren't decorations, they are pets!


That's just sad. How do you even feed him? Cleaning the water must be nonexistent!


----------



## Bailmint

It works very well as a holding tank, even for 2 fish.

It does have a hole, if you look close, it's on the top.


----------



## FinnDublynn

OpalBones said:


> I saw a used version of this for sale at a garage sale with used fish tank rocks and plastic plant still in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Betta-Hex-Mini-Tank-Kit/dp/B005OCXCZY
> 
> The betta in the picture has been photoshoped to look much smaller. In real life this 'tank' could fit snugly inside a typical coffee mug. It only holds 8 ounces. 8 ounces. I'm no expert but think that's even less than what most betta cups hold.


8 OZ..... IS THE SIZE OF A SODA CAN!! My goodness... that's just sooo tiny! I'm currently drinking my Rockstar energy drink, and that's TWICE the size... O_O


----------



## FinnDublynn

Tiny Tank... Just... So sad.

Interesting tank, but small... Looks like one tank is the tilted square and you can tile them together.. which is an interesting concept... but inagine how stressed out they'd be not just in what looks like a very tiny space, but ALSO being able to see probably several other fish at any given time, all of them super close all at the same time since the "cube" is so small...

And on the topic of "Lots of Substrate" from awhile ago... I mean, at least its a big tank, basically a divided tank with substrate on on partition... but I just thought (while actually kinda pretty!!) it was kinda silly.

Lastly.. how do some people get text between the pictures? I can't seem to do that...


----------



## Bailmint

Actually, the hexagon is 24 ounces.


----------



## FinnDublynn

24oz is a much better number than 8! Not a great number on its own.. but its heavenly compared to 8 lo


----------



## OpalBones

Bailmint said:


> Actually, the hexagon is 24 ounces.


I must be misreading something, then. This is what is listed when you click the link I posted "*Product Dimensions: * 5.4 x 4.4 x 3.7 inches ; 8 ounces". I might have my measurements messed up but I for sure have seen either this or a very very close variation of this in real life that was the size of a coffee mug or coke can. I had a pic on my iphone before the phone got an accidental submerging. lol

There are other hexs that are 1.5 gallons, tho.


----------



## FinnDublynn

Well... that's just sad again. lol


----------



## Greenapp1es

OpalBones said:


> I must be misreading something, then. This is what is listed when you click the link I posted "*Product Dimensions: * 5.4 x 4.4 x 3.7 inches ; 8 ounces". I might have my measurements messed up but I for sure have seen either this or a very very close variation of this in real life that was the size of a coffee mug or coke can. I had a pic on my iphone before the phone got an accidental submerging. lol
> 
> There are other hexs that are 1.5 gallons, tho.


I think Amazon has that printed improperly. Another site has the same product with dimensions - and it shows 24 oz. I also had one of these YEARS ago. I would have estimated 16oz, but 24 is very possible too.


----------



## OpalBones

Greenapp1es said:


> I think Amazon has that printed improperly. Another site has the same product with dimensions - and it shows 24 oz. I also had one of these YEARS ago. I would have estimated 16oz, but 24 is very possible too.


Ahh I see. I hope it is bigger for the sake of any fish kept in it.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Bailmint said:


> It works very well as a holding tank, even for 2 fish.
> 
> It does have a hole, if you look close, it's on the top.


That's what I thought!

I know, I saw that _after_ I made the post. Haha

Speaking of hex tanks, I have a 1.7 that is still not big enough, needless to say it's not currently in use, I moved it's resident out of there Friday.

This tank isn't _terrible_ per say, but it has a crap filter if you don't want plants at the top, and it has no light. It's 3 gallons, so there is at least plenty of swim room, but the shape is just plain weird. Unfortunately we bought this tank for $60 and ended up returning it.







(I hope that attachment works!)


----------



## Tress

Yea a lot of people have had a heck of a time trying to cycle that damn thing. So many people buy into that "self cleaning" or what not crap.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Yeah. I had gotten all the water put in and everything else, and before I put him in a realized it wasn't going to work.


----------



## DangerousAngel

What about this one?


----------



## Strawberry12

DangerousAngel said:


> That's what I thought!
> 
> I know, I saw that _after_ I made the post. Haha
> 
> Speaking of hex tanks, I have a 1.7 that is still not big enough, needless to say it's not currently in use, I moved it's resident out of there Friday.
> 
> This tank isn't _terrible_ per say, but it has a crap filter if you don't want plants at the top, and it has no light. It's 3 gallons, so there is at least plenty of swim room, but the shape is just plain weird. Unfortunately we bought this tank for $60 and ended up returning it.
> View attachment 542570
> 
> (I hope that attachment works!)


does this one actually have that "fish feed the plants" thing stuck on there permanently? That would drive me batty.


----------



## Greenapp1es

DangerousAngel said:


> What about this one?


I saw that probably a year or so ago - I think the tank itself looks really cool in concept. I'm just not sure how to heat it. Or clean it. :|


----------



## DangerousAngel

Yeah, I think it's a cool idea. Maybe not for a Betta or any fish that needs a heater. I wonder how you put water in it...


----------



## Greenapp1es

I think the black caps on the top are access points for water and feeding. 

Still doesn't solve cleaning it though.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Ohh I see. No it doesn't. It would be SO stressful on the poor fiah.


----------



## Athra

I just saw this while scrolling through ebay...


----------



## Axeria

DangerousAngel said:


> What about this one?



ugh! I hate these types of tanks! They are made that way to lure people in to pay an insane amount of money for a ridiculous tank.. so sad..

I see it all the time with those gruesome habitrail and rotastalk cages for hamsters! Gross and a obscene way of luring kids in...


----------



## DangerousAngel

A clock tank?? Just no.
I'm not even into keeping hamsters so I'll have to look those up. 
On the subject of that tank, I think with modifications it could be a cool idea.


----------



## Axeria

DangerousAngel said:


> A clock tank?? Just no.
> I'm not even into keeping hamsters so I'll have to look those up.
> On the subject of that tank, I think with modifications it could be a cool idea.



with mods to get it easy to clean, filtered and heated it might make a cool tank for an adult, unfortunatly these types of designs are made too draw in kids begging their parent for one and then they fork out cause today many children get just what they want 

habbitrail and rotastalk are those incredible dangerous modular cages where you buy several tiny moduls with lots of tubing and put it together to make a slightly bigger module, although it is extremely dangerous because of poor ventilation and build up of ammonia gasses :S The modules also do not provide enough space for the hamster because you would have to spend a fortune on them buying loads of moduls to get a suitable living area which the average petowner or adult buying a living "toy" for their kid is not going to do. thus centencing the poor hamster too live in a cramed space filled with toxic ammonia vapour and condence... The tubes are also really flimsy and they fall off super easy making it really easy for a hamster to escape its death trap.... bright and fun colors and funky design are used to lure in children it disgusts me!

here is a typical habitrail starter setup, imagine living in a tiny plastic pod with your toilet just being a pile of wooden or paper substrate :S yuk!
And that purple bulb thing on the right is actually its drinking flask, can you imagine drinking from a hole in the ceiling? sends chills down my spine looking at that tiny wheel on the left side aswell.. It is just horrid the whole thing!

to make it all worse they have a syrian in it to show you just how small it is... syrians are the biggest of the hamster species and are absolutly NOT suited for modular cages :O









lol sorry for the of topic block of text there, I am just really passionate about giving even small animals an adequate living area ^_^


----------



## Greenapp1es

I do know that the fishtank pictured wasn't a modular setup. You bought the entire thing as pictured. It was also a fairly large amount of water if I remember right.

It was also several thousand dollars.

I'll see if I can find the original source article at some point.

EDIT: Here you go! $6500 well spent. :roll:

http://www.opulentitems.com/homedecor/aquariums/labyrinth-aquarium.html


----------



## Axeria

Ahh! so the image just makes it look small and cheap? whereas the truth is that it is big and expensive ? 

I figured it was all in one piece, but those tunnels made me think of habbitrail xD


----------



## Tress

I think it was made on that Tanked show, they apparently make quite a few not so intelligent tanks and badly stock them. Or so I've heard.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Axeria said:


> with mods to get it easy to clean, filtered and heated it might make a cool tank for an adult, unfortunatly these types of designs are made too draw in kids begging their parent for one and then they fork out cause today many children get just what they want
> 
> habbitrail and rotastalk are those incredible dangerous modular cages where you buy several tiny moduls with lots of tubing and put it together to make a slightly bigger module, although it is extremely dangerous because of poor ventilation and build up of ammonia gasses :S The modules also do not provide enough space for the hamster because you would have to spend a fortune on them buying loads of moduls to get a suitable living area which the average petowner or adult buying a living "toy" for their kid is not going to do. thus centencing the poor hamster too live in a cramed space filled with toxic ammonia vapour and condence... The tubes are also really flimsy and they fall off super easy making it really easy for a hamster to escape its death trap.... bright and fun colors and funky design are used to lure in children it disgusts me!
> 
> here is a typical habitrail starter setup, imagine living in a tiny plastic pod with your toilet just being a pile of wooden or paper substrate :S yuk!
> And that purple bulb thing on the right is actually its drinking flask, can you imagine drinking from a hole in the ceiling? sends chills down my spine looking at that tiny wheel on the left side aswell.. It is just horrid the whole thing!
> 
> to make it all worse they have a syrian in it to show you just how small it is... syrians are the biggest of the hamster species and are absolutly NOT suited for modular cages :O
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol sorry for the of topic block of text there, I am just really passionate about giving even small animals an adequate living area ^_^


Oh I see. I think my friend had one when she had a hamster. I wonder why they kept dying....:roll:
I know what you mean about modeling once adequate pet housing for children. It's so irritating!


----------



## Axeria

Well Now you know  lol! Poor little mites!


----------



## DangerousAngel

I know, it's so sad because they had no idea. Then her dad got fed up with them. :/


----------



## Elleth




----------



## Axeria

Omg! That lightbulb is just awfull! T^T


----------



## Elleth

Tell me about it. They didn't even take the wire out!... All fish need is enough water to cover them, right? x_x


----------



## Axeria

Ugh! People sickens me...


----------



## DangerousAngel

Those poor goldfish! People sicken me too. X.X
The other one was interesting...but that's about all it is.


----------



## stellenternet

Just found this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xbflum_yBqQ
It isn't really a tank though.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

I don't know when this is from but


----------



## Fenghuang

Elleth said:


>


That lightbulb one was featured here. The commentary/blurb written about this lightbulb "tank" and others especially nauseating.

http://resources.made-in-china.com/...oQDI/Get-Fishy-with-The-Light-Bulb-Fish-Tank/


----------



## Elleth

Fenghuang said:


> That lightbulb one was featured here. The commentary/blurb written about this lightbulb "tank" and others especially nauseating.
> 
> http://resources.made-in-china.com/...oQDI/Get-Fishy-with-The-Light-Bulb-Fish-Tank/


Oh good grief, no kidding. And seeing those other versions of it make it all the worse! Those poor fish! Sometimes I honestly cannot believe the stupidity of people. I really, really can't.


----------



## DangerousAngel

So it's 1/2 a gallon and your fish is supposed to swim/jump through the loop?? Must be small.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

Yeah "fill it with about a half gallon of water then add 3/4 of your favorite gold fish" *rolls eyes*


----------



## Vpaw

I had no idea there was actually more than one light bulb tank! They're horrid. Also I wanted to comment on the habiteail ovo  I am a hamster owner and I will admit to owning one of those cages. I have the larger orange one and I thought it looked really cool when I was 9 and bought it. 

I bought tons of attachments to it and several pods and ,y hamster would always run around and use everything, I'd also allow it to air out while I had daily handling time. Honestly the wheel is a good size, there's the built in one and the blue attachment. I personally have only had dwarf hamsters and agree it is not at all suitable for a Syrian.

I am more educated now and know hamsters need more room so my new hamster is in a nice well ventilated 36x12 inch cage and she's very happy as well. But to be honest my first hamster lived for 4 years and that cage didn't seem to bother her.

On he other hand my 2 hamsters that I owned after the first one were much more nippy and I never wanted to hold them and they did end up dying fast, wothin a year and didn't get much handling time.

I know a lot of hamster owners like to attach this cage to their normal larger cages for a fun area for the hamster, but it is not a very good all time home.

A lot of fish tanks out there are way too expensive for what they are!


----------



## BettaBoy11

I found this online when I typed in "Bad betta fish tanks!!! This is cruel to the fish!


----------



## BettaBoy11

Oops! Forgot to attach the photo.
Here it is:


----------



## Poseidon28

I typed in terrible fish tanks on google and clicked images. One was particularly horrid. It was an idea from pinterest (go figure)

It was betas in mason jars and vases. It gets worse

The bettas prison cells were hanging from a tree by twine.

I AM PRETTY SURE IT IS A BAD IDEA TO HANG A FISH TANK FROM A TREE, OUTSIDE WITH NO HEATER.

Here is the picture


----------



## DangerousAngel

These are pretty bad to.








MPFish Player...


----------



## Fenghuang

What in the world is this even?

Found this on as Craigslist listing. At least they said that it is "only for 1-3 fish" and that they were selling it because their kids wanted more fish. But look at the box display? Angelfish with goldfish? 





EDIT: 
Here is the commerical... Well. I guess the concept is interesting. Apparently you can buy attachments and things and make it expandable? Not sure about it as a viable fish tank for many species by itself though.

http://youtu.be/JoSKKCzhEtM


----------



## DangerousAngel

It's a pretty cool concept for maybe only one fish, but I think the pop-up transition would be stressful for the fish.


----------



## Vpaw

Yeah it'd be cool if it was bigger


----------



## Reccka

Just found this GEM on ebay...

"Betta and Bowl, Great for Displaying your Fish, Comes Complete with Male Betta of your choice of my (6.99 Bettas, higher end inquire before purchase) Sand, Gemstones, Seashells, Duckweed, Lid and Sample of Betta Food. Free snail in Season only!! This Set-up with proper care should not need water change for up to 30 Days."

A betta AND a snail. No water change for 30 days(with proper care..._that_ makes total sense.) :frustrated: 
Luckily no one is bidding on this, so they won't keep selling these.


----------



## DangerousAngel

AWWW the poor Betta and snail!! I think if it was maybe a 5 gal. 2.5 at the least it would be great.


----------



## Reccka

DangerousAngel said:


> AWWW the poor Betta and snail!! I think if it was maybe a 5 gal. 2.5 at the least it would be great.


It would depend on what kind of snail...knowing stuff like this, this could be one that gets gigantic. :shock:


----------



## Strawberry12

Reccka said:


> Free snail in Season only!! .



There's a snail season? :-?


----------



## DangerousAngel

Reccka said:


> It would depend on what kind of snail...knowing stuff like this, this could be one that gets gigantic. :shock:


That's true. Of course I don't know anything about snails :lol:
How big could he get? :shock:


----------



## Strawberry12

Some of them can get as big as softballs O_O


----------



## DangerousAngel

Oh my goodness! Really?! :shock:


----------



## CustardCatfish

Fenghuang said:


> What in the world is this even?
> 
> Found this on as Craigslist listing. At least they said that it is "only for 1-3 fish" and that they were selling it because their kids wanted more fish. But look at the box display? Angelfish with goldfish?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> Here is the commerical... Well. I guess the concept is interesting. Apparently you can buy attachments and things and make it expandable? Not sure about it as a viable fish tank for many species by itself though.
> 
> http://youtu.be/JoSKKCzhEtM


Definitely not saltwater or goldfish! Those poor fishies  Way too small and the marine version doesn't even have the right set up for clownfish or any saltwater. 

It's one thing to mislead people with goldfish, it's another to say a saltwater tank only needs a small filter and bubbler... The abuse is evolving!


----------



## Fenghuang

I do not know anything about saltwater species care, but I always was under the impression it was more involved than that.


Etsy is just a treasure trove of terrible contraptions. Screenshots, but I cropped out the sellers' names. I swear that tacky gemstone and soon-to-be rotting bamboo decor person joined a year or two back to advertise those and then never came back after people pointed out some design flaws with his creations.

There is also a certain irony about the very last one...


----------



## DangerousAngel

Those are just sad! I'd be afraid the first one would impale my Betta!


----------



## CustardCatfish

Those gemstone "sculptures" are an absolute TRAVESTY. Why anyone would actually want those aesthetically. I love my stones but... nuh-uh. No. Lol. Plus I think a couple of those raise PH. If I am not mistaken.

I actually love the orca tail one... I'd use it in my bathroom to hold toiletries. Maybe for my toothbrush with a fake mechanical fish LOL!

Regarding the person who sold the tiny tanks with bamboo shoots, I am glad that they disappeared. I can only hope it was under positive circumstances in which they were educated and realised the error of their ways. I know that usually the aggressive route to these people is really counter-productive. It's hard not to be angry at times, but we are a stubborn species and a lot of us lack humility. Especially when it comes to something we made ourselves for the world. I actually dislike seeing people commenting angrily in all caps as I just don't think it works most of the time. Just my ounce.

So on to my contribution. Probably one of the biggest contenders imho... I found this torture device in a 2 dollar store:

BEHOLD. THE BETTACUBE:










It's holds LESS than HALF a gallon of water and it's designed to be stackable. So you can hold a ton of fish in these tiny plastic boxes and stack them like legos on top of eachother! :shock:

Not only that, but the fish that they recommend are not only Betta's. Nope. They say you could put one neon tetra, or a guppy or... A TURTLE. Yep. They have a picture of a turtle on there. :-|:-|:-|

See far right, slightly dim picture of turtle on back:










I... I don't even know. I can't deal with it. They were all super dusty so I reckon they weren't popular. I like to think most people look at it in confusion and put it back, thinking that obviously, that is too small for _any _fish. 

I might use it if I was cleaning my tank out in a dire situation and needed a place to hold him. Or if I was moving around the tank... maybe? I'd rather use it to hold fish accessories like pipettes or food or tea bags. 

Wait, no. Scratch that. Scratch all of those afterthoughts. I would never give money to this company.

*EDIT*: So it's being sold on eBay. With 31 sold already. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CLASSICA-BETTA-CUBE-/151165266957 Kill me.


----------



## Sadist

Put the word "betta" on any torture device, and people think it's okay for the fish to be in there. When my daughter wanted a fish for her birthday, I picked bettas as the "easy to take care of fish in a bowl." Then, I did research and found out not so much!

Those cubes look horrible. I saw something similar at PetsMart today but they connect on the side. I think people just don't realize that fish don't want to wallow around in their own waste the same way we don't want to.


----------



## CustardCatfish

It's frustrating to argue about it with some people because they've been brought up to think that a fish is a simple creature that doesn't think to enjoy things. I've heard the argument, "but my fish lived for 5 years and I only did monthly water changes!" Yes, heard that. Or people who think they only live for 3-6 months and are surprised to hear otherwise. 

It is hard to argue the former. Mainly because of the fact that, yes, they did live a long life. Fish can't be sad. They just eat and sleep and that's all to them. I honestly have no idea how to argue that because "supposed research" done is by crazy over-sensitive PETA activists or some nonsense in their brains. I do try.

The betta cubes are some of the worst that I have seen. It's a damn tragedy when a pet store owns them. I was hoping it was an el-cheapo 2 dollar store thing.


----------



## BettaBoy11

All these tanks would be cool if they were 3 times the size!!!


----------



## castorag

*Update on self-cleaning tank*

Quote:
Originally Posted by castorag View Post
Re the self-cleaning aquaria, Guido (he's in my avatar) says: I have one that's 2L and it's awesome. My water gets changed every day, I get great food, and I've been healthy and active in here for 8 months swimming around in my plant leaves. I make my human bubble nests pretty often!



Kumo said:


> (I know this is old)
> Here's the issue
> 1) Ammonia, nitrite, nitrate levels, and heavy metals (like chloramine)
> 2) No heater (betta fish ideally need 78 degrees F)
> 3) The general minimum space for bettas is recommended to be 2.5 gallons, NOT .5 gallons/2L


1) I use water conditioner to remove heavy metals and chlorine. With a complete water change every day, I doubt that NH4 levels are a problem.
2) I do have a heater. I run it on a timer to keep the temp in range (74-82 degF)
3) Since Guido was happy and healthy for almost a year in it with this routine, it made me sad when he died after I got him a snail and a new plant. I think the bioload of the snail was too much, or perhaps it came infected with something. He pined and died over less than two days with no visible lesions about three weeks later, and the snail died too.
4) Guido 2.0 is now growing and active and making bubble nests like crazy on the original routine in the (thoroughy cleaned, disinfected, and well-rinsed) tank: Feed once a day, change water once a day (no trauma, all through built-in siphon), heater. No snails, no tank-sold plant. He looks just like Guido in the avatar, only smaller. I was skeptical about fish personalities, but Guido 2.0 is a lot more curious and adventuresome and greets me effusively (for a fish) when I approach his home. Maybe because he's younger.


----------



## DangerousAngel

CustardCatfish said:


> Those gemstone "sculptures" are an absolute TRAVESTY. Why anyone would actually want those aesthetically. I love my stones but... nuh-uh. No. Lol. Plus I think a couple of those raise PH. If I am not mistaken.
> 
> I actually love the orca tail one... I'd use it in my bathroom to hold toiletries. Maybe for my toothbrush with a fake mechanical fish LOL!
> 
> Regarding the person who sold the tiny tanks with bamboo shoots, I am glad that they disappeared. I can only hope it was under positive circumstances in which they were educated and realised the error of their ways. I know that usually the aggressive route to these people is really counter-productive. It's hard not to be angry at times, but we are a stubborn species and a lot of us lack humility. Especially when it comes to something we made ourselves for the world. I actually dislike seeing people commenting angrily in all caps as I just don't think it works most of the time. Just my ounce.
> 
> So on to my contribution. Probably one of the biggest contenders imho... I found this torture device in a 2 dollar store:
> 
> BEHOLD. THE BETTACUBE:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's holds LESS than HALF a gallon of water and it's designed to be stackable. So you can hold a ton of fish in these tiny plastic boxes and stack them like legos on top of eachother! :shock:
> 
> Not only that, but the fish that they recommend are not only Betta's. Nope. They say you could put one neon tetra, or a guppy or... A TURTLE. Yep. They have a picture of a turtle on there. :-|:-|:-|
> 
> See far right, slightly dim picture of turtle on back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I... I don't even know. I can't deal with it. They were all super dusty so I reckon they weren't popular. I like to think most people look at it in confusion and put it back, thinking that obviously, that is too small for _any _fish.
> 
> I might use it if I was cleaning my tank out in a dire situation and needed a place to hold him. Or if I was moving around the tank... maybe? I'd rather use it to hold fish accessories like pipettes or food or tea bags.
> 
> Wait, no. Scratch that. Scratch all of those afterthoughts. I would never give money to this company.
> 
> *EDIT*: So it's being sold on eBay. With 31 sold already. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CLASSICA-BETTA-CUBE-/151165266957 Kill me.


These are just sick. Like why would you ever consider putting any kind of living thing in that! Maybe a plant...maybe.


----------



## OpalBones

castorag said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by castorag View Post
> Re the self-cleaning aquaria, Guido (he's in my avatar) says: I have one that's 2L and it's awesome. My water gets changed every day, I get great food, and I've been healthy and active in here for 8 months swimming around in my plant leaves. I make my human bubble nests pretty often!
> 
> 
> 
> 1) I use water conditioner to remove heavy metals and chlorine. With a complete water change every day, I doubt that NH4 levels are a problem.
> 2) I do have a heater. I run it on a timer to keep the temp in range (74-82 degF)
> 3) Since Guido was happy and healthy for almost a year in it with this routine, it made me sad when he died after I got him a snail and a new plant. I think the bioload of the snail was too much, or perhaps it came infected with something. He pined and died over less than two days with no visible lesions about three weeks later, and the snail died too.
> 4) Guido 2.0 is now growing and active and making bubble nests like crazy on the original routine in the (thoroughy cleaned, disinfected, and well-rinsed) tank: Feed once a day, change water once a day (no trauma, all through built-in siphon), heater. No snails, no tank-sold plant. He looks just like Guido in the avatar, only smaller. I was skeptical about fish personalities, but Guido 2.0 is a lot more curious and adventuresome and greets me effusively (for a fish) when I approach his home. Maybe because he's younger.


I hate to be a buzz kill but a well taken care of betta will live for atleast five years in a good environment. 

A snail AND a betta in a half gallon tank? Please tell me I am reading this wrong here and that maybe you meant 2 gallon instead of 2 liters. That is entirely too much bioload for that tiny little 'tank'.

Building a bubble nest means only one thing: The betta is ready to reproduce. Not that the betta is happy or healthy. I've seen dieing bettas in filthy walmart cups building bubble nests and many members here including myself have bettas in large, cycled, warmed tanks where the male hardly ever builds a nest. My own Teodore only builds nests in his five gallon on the first day I put an IAL in.


----------



## castorag

I know about the life expectancy, but of course part of that depends on how it was treated before you get it, how old (this one is smaller, so, I think, younger), and individual heredity. I think Guido 2.0 will be fine. Thanks for your concern, though, and good to know my guess about the snail was probably correct.


----------



## BettaBoy11

*Dual Betta Tank*

It is another top fin 0.5 gallon DIVIDED tank!
The description says:
The dual-design includes dividers so you can safely double your Betta keeping fun!!!
IT IS 0.5 GALLONS!!! FOR 2 FISH!!!! It is not heated or filtered and it is "safe" for 2 fish??? Really.


----------



## Kaynbred

You know those tanks that are hardly even a gallon and that you need to hang on the wall?? Those are dangerous and too small for most everything :shock:


----------



## OpalBones

Thats a terrible fish tank but I think it would make a pretty cute snack container for kids. Put cheerios on one side and cheese nips on the other and you're good to go on the road.


----------



## Elleth

OpalBones said:


> Thats a terrible fish tank but I think it would make a pretty cute snack container for kids. Put cheerios on one side and cheese nips on the other and you're good to go on the road.


Lol I like that idea! XD


----------



## starlight910

You know it's a bad sign when these containers meant for fish are better for storing food than a live animal...:-(


----------



## BettaBoy11

OpalBones said:


> Thats a terrible fish tank but I think it would make a pretty cute snack container for kids. Put cheerios on one side and cheese nips on the other and you're good to go on the road.


You could put goldfish crackers in it!


----------



## DangerousAngel

You might could even use it for dry and wet cat food.


----------



## Kumo

http://badtanks.tumblr.com/ (if this isn't ok, feel free to delete!)
Tumblr for all the terrible tanks


----------



## Pumpkin

So if anyone saw my previous post of that poor betta in a tiny bowl with basically no room to swim around, here is the SAME person and her new goldfish:










maybe she will learn her lesson when she finds they will die very soon from ammonia poisoning..


----------



## ZeroChan

... i think i am going to puke... goldfish in bowl is 300times worse than betta in bowl T T betta may just survive. Goldfish would have just signed a super early death certificate


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover

The only thing these tanks might possibly be good for would be moss ball storage. Maybe. I might not even do it to a moss ball. I'd like to know the person who's job is to give the thumbs-up to these torture devices. "Yes, that container barely big enough to put my hand in is a perfect habitat for a living creature. They'll be so happy in there."


----------



## OpalBones

Those poor baby goldfish.


----------



## Strawberry12

Man looking for betta fish jewelry is like walking through a minefield of bad tanks. 


https://www.etsy.com/listing/234197...&ga_search_query=betta fish&ref=sr_gallery_32


----------



## DangerousAngel

That one is horrible and just plain creepy! >.<


----------



## fernielou

how do you get the fish out when it dies.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Or for water changes for that matter!


----------



## RainbowsHaven

Saw these monstrosities tucked away in the back of Petco today...


----------



## FinnDublynn

Strawberry12 said:


> Man looking for betta fish jewelry is like walking through a minefield of bad tanks.
> 
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/234197...&ga_search_query=betta fish&ref=sr_gallery_32


This is actually a vodka bottle... O_O


----------



## RainbowsHaven

FinnDublynn said:


> This is actually a vodka bottle... O_O


Since you said that, I tried to report it to etsy to see if they'll take it down. ;-) Afterall, a "vodka bottle" isn't handmade or vintage. (At least, that one probably isn't, lol!)


----------



## FinnDublynn

RainbowsHaven said:


> Since you said that, I tried to report it to etsy to see if they'll take it down. ;-) Afterall, a "vodka bottle" isn't handmade or vintage. (At least, that one probably isn't, lol!)


----------



## FinnDublynn

OH! And BTW.... The Vodka only costs $50. SOOOOOO... Shes making nearly $100 Profit on it, AND gets free expensive vodka in the end. LOL

Well....
$50 for the Vodka
$6 for the leaf
$4 for the food

$60 to make, $90 profit.
Doesn't even include the fish. Just Sayin'
(and for those interested, it only holds 750ml of fluid..AKA, just under 1/4 gallon)


----------



## bserrano2

came across this on pinterest. Uhm what is this all about???


----------



## Strawberry12

Good luck, I sell on Etsy and their integrity dept is...lacking. They don't give a rats butt.


----------



## bserrano2

Strawberry12 said:


> Man looking for betta fish jewelry is like walking through a minefield of bad tanks.
> 
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/234197...&ga_search_query=betta fish&ref=sr_gallery_32


This isn't the first liquor bottle I've seen used as a "tank". What i want to know is how they even dared to place the fish inside thru that little space. The sad part is looking at the wish list people actually like this and want it. smh.


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover

How did they even get the LEAF into that thing? That's just sad.


----------



## leedavidford

Overprotective Fish Lover said:


> How did they even get the LEAF into that thing? That's just sad.


That's what I was thinking!


----------



## Sadist

bserrano2 said:


> came across this on pinterest. Uhm what is this all about???


Wow, are there 2 goldfish in that thing? 

I wonder if that tube is to blow bubbles, drain water, or make noises to the fish. It's a bit strange.


----------



## fernielou

I actually bought a teddy tank for $2- I'm thinking I gallon quarantine or cleanling day tank - aquarium safe plastic and cheap for the size. There are much worse tanks like those divided 1/4 gallon betta views. I wouldn't keep a fish in it long term but it beats those cubes by a mile


----------



## Vpaw

I guess the teddy tank could be cute as a cleaning holding place, I didn't know they were that cheap. 

Ignore the pictures XD


----------



## Strawberry12

*faints* It looks like there is some sort of rasbora in there as well?!


----------



## OpalBones

You never see these tanks weeks or months after they were created, only when they are brand new and everything is alive and pretty. :C


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover

OpalBones said:


> You never see these tanks weeks or months after they were created, only when they are brand new and everything is alive and pretty. :C


I know! I'd like to see these people have a picture on their ads of these tanks after two months. Dead fish floating everywhere...ugh...


----------



## Sadist

I was able to see the betta falls tank set up with fish in a pet store before. It was aweful. The water flow was too harsh, even for the stunted crowntails in there. One had damage to his fins either from being sucked into the next area and attacked or because the water was dirty. There was black algae growing on everything that they cleaned off every day. They did rotate the fish cubes around since the bottom one was always dirtier, but it was obvious to me that it's a crappy set up even if it was big enough for the fish.


----------



## Vpaw

My lfs also has the beta falls, but there's seemed okay, the Bettas were stunted but they seemed not to be pushed around and the flow was pretty small. They kept it clean at least.


----------



## OpalBones

Sorry for the noob question but how can a person tell if a betta is stunted? Like is the body too short or something? I want to keep an eye out for them next time I'm at a LFS.


----------



## Zippy2014

Wow, I know. It's silly. I don't get why people think those things are ok. 
I have a coworker that has a betta at her desk....she's had it 3 years in a bowl. I don't get it. He's huge and just sits there. I'd take him home if she let me. I find myself always checking on him.


----------



## Strawberry12

It's funny, I look at the "bettafish" or "bettasplendens" hashtag on instagram all the time, and I see more happy fish properly cared for than not  But then you change it to "betafish" and things go downhill fast....


and I found this on pinterest today:


----------



## Kaxen

Has anyone posted this from aquabid "betta w/vase" http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasvt&1433896212



x_x good god.


----------



## Strawberry12

OpalBones said:


> Sorry for the noob question but how can a person tell if a betta is stunted? Like is the body too short or something? I want to keep an eye out for them next time I'm at a LFS.




now i'm no expert so if i'm wrong don't lash me with a wet noodle or anything ;-) But I believe they have the finnage and looks of a mature betta, but are the body size of juveniles, basically. Someone correct me if i'm wrong!



Kaxen, yes! I posted that in the Aquabid thread. Ugh. Not to mention the price for THAT?! you'd have to be a dope to pay it.


----------



## Kaxen

I doubt anyone is that dumb considering all the other bettas available on Aquabid. 


Gosh I was watching Tanked and they did a 5 gallon vertical column fish tank with like 6 fancy goldfish and no discernible filtration and just a bubbler. x_x god no


----------



## Sadist

OpalBones said:


> Sorry for the noob question but how can a person tell if a betta is stunted? Like is the body too short or something? I want to keep an eye out for them next time I'm at a LFS.


The ones I saw were the size of small females but were males. They seemed to be the right proportion but were 1.5 inches long instead of the full 2+ inches of a mature male. The rest of their males were adult sized, and only the ones in the betta falls were small like that.


----------



## OpalBones

Ohh I see, thanks Sadist and Strawberry!


----------



## FinnDublynn

Yup... ran across this on craigslist...










"Have a 1.2 gallon fish tank with betta fish female and male if interested pls text me I'm asking 20 bucks comes with heater fish and food and micro worms for when the female and male betta breed u can feed the fri micro worms "


----------



## Elleth

Oh no! That's terrible, poor babies.


----------



## Greenapp1es

FinnDublynn said:


> Yup... ran across this on craigslist...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Have a 1.2 gallon fish tank with betta fish female and male if interested pls text me I'm asking 20 bucks comes with heater fish and food and micro worms for when the female and male betta breed u can feed the fri micro worms "


On thinking on this some - at least it has a heater.

*Still twitching*


----------



## LittleBettaFish

At least it's sort of divided as well. Although if I had a divider like that in any of my Betta splendens tanks, they would have been through it in a instant.


----------



## FinnDublynn

True.. Happy to give credit where credit is due.. a decent sponge filter, and a heater, and divided...

BUT... it's still about half a gallon for each after the dividing, and its only filled 2/3 of the way... so they're in two thirds of half a gallon... 

Thankfully they didn't add 3 inches of substrate??????? lol


----------



## forrestfire

I would think living inside a speaker would be rather annoying.


----------



## forrestfire

The iPond would be like living in a speaker and be awful! The bowl melting off the table looks cool but not for a house with kids.


----------



## explicitlyperfect

Sadist said:


> The ones I saw were the size of small females but were males. They seemed to be the right proportion but were 1.5 inches long instead of the full 2+ inches of a mature male. The rest of their males were adult sized, and only the ones in the betta falls were small like that.


That's so sad. I think my smallest boy might be stunted then? I don't see how though... He lives in a 5 gallon tank, gets fed the same amount of food as everyone else, but he's just tiny. :c 
I've noticed though, crowntails seem tinier, so does that have anything to do with it?


----------



## SplashyBetta

explicitlyperfect said:


> That's so sad. I think my smallest boy might be stunted then? I don't see how though... He lives in a 5 gallon tank, gets fed the same amount of food as everyone else, but he's just tiny. :c
> I've noticed though, crowntails seem tinier, so does that have anything to do with it?


I doubt he's stunted. Either still growing or just small. Genetics play a role in size.


----------



## Lonely

Sup


----------



## Soriel

*Betta's poor state at Petstore*

Hi all, I'm a relatively new betta fan after my in-laws bought a Betta for my nephew and put him in a small container. They always bought him fishes and placed them in that small container and they always die within a few days as it has no filter, decos, whatsoever - just an empty container.

Until I met the Betta, and I felt that he deserved more. I've never had any fish experience, so I went out to buy him a 3.5 litres tank, a waterfall filter, plants and cave deco. It was a small set-up but still better than his container. I named him Fishy. I quickly grew attached to him as I felt he had a dog's behaviour. He will swim to me and 'wag' his tails and do this silly lion dance for me. My friends think I'm crazy to feel so attached to Fishy as people do to dogs. Days passed and my in-laws said this is the longest surviving fish they ever had. I really hate it when parents buy kids animals and don't educate them to teach them to love them but as they are my in-laws I could only try to help the fishes instead of preaching. 

I tried to give the best to Fishy from then, but alas, he fell ill just a couple of weeks ago. I tried Epsom salt dip, Aquarium salt dip, and Internal Bacteria medicine. I couldn't find any traces of Ich, Velvet, SBD, Popeye or all the symptoms I could find online, except that he looked sad and inactive and not eating. I was devastated and my heart ached all the time seeing how he was suffering. He passed away one day after being with me for almost 8 months, and I cried buckets.

One of the days when I was trying to find medicine for Fishy, I saw Snowy. I fell in love with him at first sight, but I couldn't have another Betta.... yet. After 2 weeks from Fishy's death, I decided I could give another Betta my love. I thought I'd go to this popular petstore to see if there are other bettas. 

TO MY HORROR :evil:, 80% of the bettas were kept in small plastic bags, with water that barely cover their entire body. They just lay there, motionless. They were stored in coffins, awaiting death. I WAS DEVASTATED to see the state of bettas in a highly rated petstore. I decided not to buy from the petstore, even though I wish I could save all of them. But I know this will just be a endless cruel chain. 

So I decided to go back to the not-so-popular store that kept Snowy. I thought - a least the owner had the decency to keep all his bettas in 1 gallon tanks so I should support the store. And Snowy was unforgettable.

Sorry for the long post - I am still haunted by the images of the Bettas in the plastic bags. And I can't help thinking if we, the end-customers, are the cause of this evil trade for the suffering of millions of bettas.


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover

That's so sad. You plucked my heartstrings out with the coffin part because it's just so true.


----------



## Lonely

Can we talk about those horrid people who see bettas as just decorations? I swear, I remember one wedding I went to had bettas and goldfish in little wine glasses at each table, these people put ORBEEZ, those little balls that grow in water and are extremely toxic to fish, they put those in there. Some kids threw food in there, poured drinks. The saddest part is I went into the bathroom and these little kids are making the bettas fight. I just backed away slowly as I knew I could never change their ignorant minds.


----------



## BettaBoy11

THAT IS SO RIDICULOUSLY TERRIBLE!!! ARRRGHHHHHHH!!!! AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!! 
I would have stolen all the fish, taken them home, and totally forgot about the wedding!!!
So frustrating.


----------



## Lonely

My aunt's friend keeps them in vases, with flowers in the vases. She's like "Oh, bettas don't need all that, they just need water!" Yeah, I'm pretty sure you'd like to live in a clear glass ball filled with oxygen and no room to move because some flowers are in there. She literally has flower vases, with flowers in them, she puts bettas in there because "They make it look pretty". Honey these are live, living, feeling, animals here, not party decorations.


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover

Let's face it: it's like living in a dirty closet. Maybe they _can_ live in it (for short periods of time) but it doesn't mean they're _happy_ in it. There's a difference between surviving and thriving. People think fish are "disposable pets." They treat them like their lives are less important than the person's convenience and amusement. It's all about "my." "MY entertainment," "MY relaxation," "I'm not spending MY money on a humane tank." I look at those minuscule "betta" torture devices and more often than not it lists on the box things like, "Fish relieve stress," or "Sit back and enjoy your beautiful betta." Their quality of life is secondary. The fact that you're taking into your care an innocent soul which is completely depedent on you for its existence doesn't matter I guess. It's all about "me." And making them fight just for fun? That's taking cruelty to a new level. The deliberate deaths of helpless creatures is never fun.

If you locked your dog in a tiny, toxic cage or tried to get it killed by another dog, it would be taken away from you for inhumane treatment. It's the same with a cat. So how come fish are an exception?

I'm sorry. I just feel so terrible for those thousands of poor little fish who are made to suffer in horrible conditions for no good reason other than our own vanity. That's my rant for the day I guess.


----------



## Lonely

I hate how people think of fish as disposable pets, people always say "It's just a fish!", yeah, I bet you wouldn't say that if it was a dog or cat. They are all living animals with feelings, and senses. They are no less of a living creature. I always make sure I have the best for my animals, something that is pleasing to the betta's eye, not just crazy rainbow pebbles and weird decorations.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Same. Reading things like that really break my heart. If only people would see things through our eyes. Bettas and fish in general are living things too.


----------



## Lonely

People can just say "It's just a fish" when a fish dies, but when someone says "It's just a dog" when a dog days, it's about to blow. Fish are still living creatures who deserve our respect, they are not decorations, they are our companions, like, small colorful water dogs/cats.


----------



## Tree

Phhht, this tank reminds me of an ant farm. let's keep it that way and not a fish tank shall we?


----------



## Lonely

Oh my, can it even turn around?


----------



## Tree

looks like it seeing that the stand looks close to the tank. =/ I mean it's not as thin as an ant farm but pretty close.


----------



## Lonely

I always love how they photoshop pretty bettas in the tank that doesn't even have water.


----------



## Tree

Hahaha right?! XD they think people are stupid.


----------



## Lonely

Photoshop game is strong.


----------



## Nova betta

it looks so fake!


----------



## Lonely

They literally just changed the colors of the fish, but still that is soooo unfair!


----------



## Tree

wow I never seen a real betta in this Ipod tank and now I have... so sad...


----------



## Lonely

THIS NEEDS TO BE BURNED.


----------



## Lonely

Tree said:


> wow I never seen a real betta in this Ipod tank and now I have... so sad...


I love how half of it is usually gravel, or emptiness.


----------



## Tree

I mean a cute fake fish in here would look cool. like make it move to the music! but nooooo let's add a real fish.....-_-


----------



## Lonely

And also don't bettas hate loud noises? Because bettas and sound don't mix.


----------



## Lonely

StOp!!11!!11!!!111!!!!!!1111oneoneone!!!!!1111!one


----------



## Tree

I'm pretty sure bettas will only last a day in the Ipod... or should I say "IPOND" monstrosity.


----------



## Lonely

Ipond? Morel like IDeathCamp.


----------



## Pumpkin

I guess this relates to this thread. On a betta fish group on facebook, someone posted their 2 tanks. The tanks were about.. 2 or 3 gallons. This is the terrible part... in each tank they had a male and female betta.. yes, in approx 2-3 gallons, a male and female together! And even worse, they were telling people it's safe to keep them together, especially in something so small!


----------



## katiebats

now if it was bigger like 5 gallons and less current that would be pretty cool


----------



## katiebats

thats how they do it in Thailand before they're imported


----------



## Greenapp1es

Katie- it's not safe to keep male and female together unless they're actively being bred regardless of the tank size. The only way they can be safely kept in the same tank is with a divider, and even then a mixed sex tank is controversial.

Wild bettas can be kept in pairs, but domesticated bettas have been selectively bred to be too aggressive.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

^+1
Either they will court, have eggs, then try to kill each other, or they will behave like a divorced couple and constantly nip and fight until someone ends it for good. 
There are always rare exceptions, and maybe if they were bred and always kept together since infancy there might be a 5% success rate, but in a tank that small I wouldn't dare.


----------



## SplashyBetta

I was at a second-hand store the other day and I saw a horrible "Teddy Tank." :-(


----------



## InStitches

Um... not sure if the "BioBubble Dual Environment Betta Tunnel with Planting Cup" has been posted here yet. But... here it is, in its $39.99 glory. Wow. It's so ugly.


----------



## FinnDublynn

Interesting CONCEPT......

Buuuut.....

No.


----------



## Megan1793

It just makes me so sad that there are so many horrible tanks on the market.


----------



## FinnDublynn

Most of these wouldn't be that bad if they were just BIGGER....


----------



## superswimmer

I agree Dublynn


----------



## Megan1793

That's the main problem with a lot of these tanks, they would be fine if they doubled, tripled, or even quadrupled in size.


----------



## FinnDublynn

Megan1793 said:


> That's the main problem with a lot of these tanks, they would be fine if they doubled, tripled, or even quadrupled in size.



Some of them need to be 10x the size lol


----------



## Megan1793

I wish there was a way to regulate fish tank sizes. Like if a tank was going to be marketed as a betta tank or a goldfish tank, that it'd have to be a certain size. *sigh* if only...


----------



## FinnDublynn

Megan1793 said:


> I wish there was a way to regulate fish tank sizes. Like if a tank was going to be marketed as a betta tank or a goldfish tank, that it'd have to be a certain size. *sigh* if only...



Wouldn't stop anything. People would still find decorating bowl that are less than a gallon and out fish in it... sadly.


----------



## Megan1793

I know people would still do it unfortunately, but at the very least the clueless people out there, or newbies that haven't researched wouldn't have tiny tanks being marketed as the right size for bettas and such.


----------



## SplashyBetta

Megan1793 said:


> It just makes me so sad that there are so many horrible tanks on the market.


Those second and fourth tanks look to be a couple gallons each at least... Not bad *shrug*


----------



## DangerousAngel

I cam completely agree with the one with the plants in the top, we paid almost $60 for it and returned it. No lighting. The size is fine, and the concept is nice (it even came with a coupon for a VT betta!) But no.


----------



## Mo

What's wrong with that one with the plants on top? I think it's a few gallons and it's a decent size if you see it in person and they're pretty cool IMO


----------



## Greenapp1es

The AquaFarm from what I've seen is a decent idea poorly implemented. It's 3 gallon, so there are far worse tanks out there. But from what I understand, the way the filter, feeding, etc works on that tank takes a cool idea and makes it hard to work with.


----------



## Mo

Oh. :/ I saw it at target and it seemed pretty interesting haha, for just a showy planted tank it might be nice though


----------



## Greenapp1es

Lol, if you want to do aquaponics - you can do it with your normal fish tank!

Just set your tank up under a shelf with a grow-light or something that will sustain the plants, then have plants on the shelf above. You can rig something up to get the same effect with better plants, a cycled tank, and easier access to your fish.


----------



## katiebats

Greenapp1es said:


> Katie- it's not safe to keep male and female together unless they're actively being bred regardless of the tank size. The only way they can be safely kept in the same tank is with a divider, and even then a mixed sex tank is controversial.
> 
> Wild bettas can be kept in pairs, but domesticated bettas have been selectively bred to be too aggressive.


Woah i was talking about tank size for one of the tanks shown. Lol im not that crazy


----------



## katiebats

Sorry for the misunderstanding. I think i posted in the wrong spot


----------



## BettaFishyMatt17

woah some of these tanks look cool, but are either too small, or unsafe. shame. xD


----------



## BettaFishyMatt17

Wow. This is just torture. 

http://www.marcabeta.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/unique-betta-fish-tanks.jpg


----------



## Ganggreenkhan

JelloBetta said:


> *The Common Tiny Bowl*
> 
> And I thought only pet stores were doing this....apparently not! These bowls are far too small and are probably around 0.2 or 0.3 gallons. Not sure were people are getting these, but I hope they stop buying them soon!


That's the bowl my pet store uses. They put the Betta in and foget about it till it dies then they order more. One day imma talk to the guy about this. I kinda don't like doing business with him because of this but it's the only pet store where I can get help with aquarium knowledge and they have good plants.

I just chalk it up to the guy getting his start in the seventies and that's just how things were done back then. I'm certianly not selling him any of my spawn.


----------



## JelloBetta

Ganggreenkhan said:


> That's the bowl my pet store uses. They put the Betta in and foget about it till it dies then they order more. One day imma talk to the guy about this. I kinda don't like doing business with him because of this but it's the only pet store where I can get help with aquarium knowledge and they have good plants.
> 
> I just chalk it up to the guy getting his start in the seventies and that's just how things were done back then. I'm certianly not selling him any of my spawn.


My pet store does the same thing! I'd only put my fish in there as a place to put them while cleaning their tanks!


----------



## Aquastar

My closest pet store uses these, those and plastic party cups... 
They have maybe 50 of them in stock at all times and they are on sale for $5. If you bothered to go down the escalator and a few stores over, you would find the same style cups that are twice the size for $1.50 at the dollar store. I've never seen anyone buy them though...


----------



## Polkadot

geez look at these poor goldfish.Saw this ad on Gumtree (Oz version of Craigslist).Ugh!

http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/sans-souci/fish/aquarium-60ltr-biorb-with-fish/1089712055


----------



## DangerousAngel

$500 For a bowl?? No way! Poor Goldfish!


----------



## LaRougeRaven

Polkadot said:


> geez look at these poor goldfish.Saw this ad on Gumtree (Oz version of Craigslist).Ugh!
> 
> http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/sans-souci/fish/aquarium-60ltr-biorb-with-fish/1089712055


So wait...that's suppose to be a 15 gallon tank? That's 60Lt right? Are you paying for the fish that are inside it? Because fish and tank would not come to $500!


----------



## LaRougeRaven

I'm sorry what? I don't know how big this tank is, but I can tell you it's not a good size.


----------



## Sadist

LaRougeRaven said:


> I'm sorry what? I don't know how big this tank is, but I can tell you it's not a good size.


That poor fish's fins are all torn from the rocks, too. He may just be fin biting.


----------



## Polkadot

LaRougeRaven said:


> So wait...that's suppose to be a 15 gallon tank? That's 60Lt right? Are you paying for the fish that are inside it? Because fish and tank would not come to $500!


Oh yeah it goes without saying that the price they want is crazy.Yep the price includes the fish.That tank looks way smaller than 60 litres I thought too.

Oh those poor goldfish stuck in there like that. :-(


----------



## superswimmer

What do you guys think of the Fluval Chi? I dont like it because there is no lid mainly. What does everyone else think?


----------



## Cunawatit

Superswimmer, I like the looks enough to have almost bought one. Didn't because I wasn't sure the filter light thing wad going to be good fire a betta.

Instead I got a Ciano Nexus 25 and I'm using a conventional sponge filter with that.


----------



## Mousie

superswimmer said:


> What do you guys think of the Fluval Chi? I dont like it because there is no lid mainly. What does everyone else think?


You can buy a lid for the Fluval Chi on Amazon for $3.75.


----------



## Sadist

A USB Desktop Aquarium



> Description
> Great for home, office, or dorm! Just add fish! This USB desktop aquarium is the perfect size. It's high style living that's fun for you and your fish. Water re-circulates, providing oxygen for your fish, color LEDs provide captivating display.
> Material: Plastic
> The USB Desktop Aquarium holds approximately 1 1/2 quarts of water and is a great home for any small fish˙
> The LCD alarm clock features time, date, temperature, snooze, countdown timer and 6 different modes of tranquil nature sounds for that zen moment anytime˙
> Also includes an adjustable overhead LED light, USB power connector, decorative rocks and low voltage pump


Maybe it could hold a marimo moss ball? I'm not sure; it might be too small for even that. I don't like the idea of something watery connected to my computer.


----------



## micheemak

Superswimmer, I had one and I hated it. The shape is fine, but the filter and the light really suck, especially for bettas.

My problems with the filter first - it sits at the top of the tank and sucks water up from underneath, which then goes back into the tank via a water spout from the top. Problems were two-fold - the suction of the filter was too strong for my betta, which left him only the sides of the tank to swim around in. Plus, the water coming back into the tank around the edges of the square filter was also too much (even when I put river rock over it to slow it down) which left him even less room to swim in. That was the killer right there for me.

Light was very weak, and because it's in the water needed to be cleaned literally everyday to wipe algae off. Not good for plant growth at all. I ended up replacing both as soon as I could afford it. My betta is much happier now with a sponge filter and full access to the tank. PLUS, you can get a cube tank the same size but without that crappy filter and light for a lot less money then you are paying for the 'look' of the chi.

Just my two cents...


----------



## hunnner

I considered a Fluval Chi for a while, but after looking at the filter reviews, I decided to find something else


----------



## hunnner

LaRougeRaven said:


> I'm sorry what? I don't know how big this tank is, but I can tell you it's not a good size.


I honestly really love this idea, but I could never put a fish in there. Definitely way too small. However, it would still look pretty neat and would be a good way to keep orchids safe from cats.


----------



## Mousie

LaRougeRaven said:


> I'm sorry what? I don't know how big this tank is, but I can tell you it's not a good size.



Where is the link for this?


----------



## DangerousAngel

hunnner said:


> I honestly really love this idea, but I could never put a fish in there. Definitely way too small. However, it would still look pretty neat and would be a good way to keep orchids safe from cats.


I agree, I like the concept, I think if the base was longer, a bit deeper, had some way for filtration and heating, and the rock was as big as it is in the middle, it'd be better. It'd be a cool look, that's for sure.


----------



## Revosok

Walmart is selling this. Is it just me, or are there two bettas in there?


----------



## Sadist

Yes, one with half his caudal gone!


----------



## Calvin88

Why would people even think about doing that &#55357;&#56866;


----------



## micheemak

> Why would people even think about doing that ��


Hate to say it's because a lot of people are stupid, but...

Actually, I don't even think that a lot of people are stupid, I think a lot of people are lazy. They think because they see it on a box, or a picture or talk to some person assigned to work the fish section at their LFS, they've done enough research. :-(


----------



## Mousie

I don't think it has anything to do with laziness. I think it's due to misplaced trust. They trust what they see on the box. They trust what they see in the display. They trust what they see in ads. They trust what the see on TV. They trust what those silly people at the store tell them. And unfortunately they trust what they read online.


----------



## youbettarecognize

I agree with micheemak that people are not always 'stupid.' I think that it's so easy to be dismissive like that. 

When I started motorcycling in 2004, I could walk into any dealer or motorcycle shop and get, pretty much, reliable, knowledgable information on the hobby. 

Same with snowboarding. It's been close to 17 years that I've been boarding and any board shop I've gone to hasn't really swayed me in the wrong direction.

Large, chain pet stores on the other hand...they are bad, bad, bad with fish information! I was a clueless buyer who came in with hardly any knowledge and there was a cheerful girl (with bettas of her own) who was sure that bettas were happy in microscopic spaces. 

As one other member said, there is a bit of a steep learning curve with fish keeping. It ticks a lot of boxes: science, creativity, pet keeping and entertainment 

I find when you come in contact with new fish owners now (I'm one too) it's best to reserve judgment (and anger), have patience and share information instead. I respond better to that and so do they I've found!!!

Also, in regards to laziness..I might have to agree with Mousie. Many trust others who are "experts." Many don't do a lot of research (or don't care) and others are too stubborn to accept help! Oh well, such is life.


----------



## micheemak

I think the lazy and/or too trusting is actually a mix of both, to be honest. It's really not that difficult to google things you are interested in and research - but it can be time consuming, hence the laziness kicking in. And some people just assume that if someone works at a pet store, they must be an expert - they fail to take into account that the pet store is there to SELL THEM STUFF. Now, not all pet stores are the same, but I do find that a lot of the stores that sell fish work off bulk sales. The more fish they move, the more money they make. And, I hate to say it, I think a lot of them view fish as 'disposable' pets. 

Personally, I would rather spend a few hours doing the research and reading up then trusting what some kid at the LFS tells me. Even stores that are generally great can still give wrong information - prime example, the best fish store where I live is Big Al's. There's an employee in there that told someone asking about bettas just the other day that you could house 4 females and a male betta in a 10g tank - and that the male would bond with one of the females, who would then be the alpha, and that they bond for life. 

Uhh, what? I didn't want to get in an argument with her, because I like their fish and I am there all the time, but WOW. I suggested that there is some disagreement about that theory, and that the gentleman in question might want to do some online research - and I mentioned this site - before he made any decisions. Hopefully, that was enough to prevent bloody carnage.


----------



## youbettarecognize

[email protected]"uhh what?" Surprises me that a LFS would suggest that.

It's seems so hard not to not fire back passionately with a comment about your keen knowledge. But I totally respect your restraint and helping that future betta owner with resources. He's prob better off b/c of it.

I would've totally appreciated feedback when I bought my fish. I swear when the Petco girl was telling me to buy the small, one-gallon tank, there was a man who kept looking at her and me...In retrospect, he was listening in and I'm almost sure he wanted to say something to me. It could be in my head but I'm fairly positive he wanted to tell me that bettas need more space. He had a kind demeanor and almost a sad look as she was saying "two bettas in a one-gallon are fine..." 

Unfortunately for me-I didn't do research before. A big mistake. 
Fortunately-I returned two days later to return the small tank.
When you know better you should do better.

As long as information is shared without self-righteous indignation and angry emotion, people tend to be open to it I think.


----------



## Mousie

micheemak said:


> It's really not that difficult to google things you are interested in and research


Believe it or not, over half of the people I know aren't tech minded. I still know people who use flip phones without net access because all they're interested in is phone calls. They have PC's or laptops that they keep pictures on and use for emails, and we have to constantly clean the viruses and other junk off. (Doug is a programmer, and I'm more tech savvy than the average person). Way too many people don't even know how to use a search engine, much less open a zip file.

If that's TLDR: not everyone cares to use tech devices to look stuff up.


----------



## LaRougeRaven

Mousie said:


> Where is the link for this?


http://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B00...rd_t=36701&pf_rd_p=2055621862&pf_rd_i=desktop


----------



## Mousie

LaRougeRaven said:


> http://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B00...rd_t=36701&pf_rd_p=2055621862&pf_rd_i=desktop



I was looking at the companies main site where they have these and they look fantastic for hamsters (there's additions you can get that look pretty cool) and possibly even small reptiles. I would love to make a plant terrarium with one of those. I haven't looked over the entire site yet, but I haven't found exactly how many gallons the largest bottom orb can hold. http://biobubblepets.com


----------



## TripleP

micheemak said:


> I think the lazy and/or too trusting is actually a mix of both, to be honest. It's really not that difficult to google things you are interested in and research - but it can be time consuming, hence the laziness kicking in. And some people just assume that if someone works at a pet store, they must be an expert - they fail to take into account that the pet store is there to SELL THEM STUFF. Now, not all pet stores are the same, but I do find that a lot of the stores that sell fish work off bulk sales. The more fish they move, the more money they make. And, I hate to say it, I think a lot of them view fish as 'disposable' pets.
> 
> Personally, I would rather spend a few hours doing the research and reading up then trusting what some kid at the LFS tells me. Even stores that are generally great can still give wrong information - prime example, the best fish store where I live is Big Al's. There's an employee in there that told someone asking about bettas just the other day that you could house 4 females and a male betta in a 10g tank - and that the male would bond with one of the females, who would then be the alpha, and that they bond for life.
> 
> Uhh, what? I didn't want to get in an argument with her, because I like their fish and I am there all the time, but WOW. I suggested that there is some disagreement about that theory, and that the gentleman in question might want to do some online research - and I mentioned this site - before he made any decisions. Hopefully, that was enough to prevent bloody carnage.


While I agree with some of what you said, even those willing to google and do research can still come across incorrect information. There is more misinformation being fed to people on proper Betta care than there is correct information.

Example, before I got my son his betta fish I sat down to research online what items I needed. Now granted I didn't read for hours on end but I did a decent amount of research. Several websites and blogs repeatedly talked about betta fish living in bowls and recommended getting a one gallon size tank/bowl. Most all said Bettas didn't need filters and none explained the nitrogen cycle. Also several mentioned not to put your betta near air conditioning, that they would rather be in room temperature water, but never mentioned a heater. I will admit all of them recommended decent food and weekly water changes. So up until the day before I was going purchase everything I was planning on buying this cute 1 gallon tank I had seen. It just so happened I couldn't sleep that night so I did more reading and found a website that recommended bigger tanks and explained the downfalls of the smaller tanks. So I purchased a 3 gallon and then within a couple weeks upgraded to a 5.5 gallon. I still didn't hear about needing a heater until I joined this forum.

There is just an abundance of bad information out there from brands that sell supplies, pet store employees, and even online. Until that changes there will be people putting their fish in small, unheated tanks and believing they are doing things right.


----------



## Shortnsweet

Don't know if someone posted this yet but this one is awful. It's .33 gallons... why?!


----------



## Shortnsweet

And another... this was on etsy. Poor fish


----------



## youbettarecognize

Mousie said:


> Believe it or not, over half of the people I know aren't tech minded. I still know people who use flip phones without net access because all they're interested in is phone calls. They have PC's or laptops that they keep pictures on and use for emails, and we have to constantly clean the viruses and other junk off. (Doug is a programmer, and I'm more tech savvy than the average person). Way too many people don't even know how to use a search engine, much less open a zip file.
> 
> If that's TLDR: not everyone cares to use tech devices to look stuff up.



We don't have many non-tech savvy folks around these parts. Not saying being tech savvy is all that btw, just in a very concentrated techie area.

I know the majority of homes have computers and use them so you might be dealing with older, Baby Boomers perhaps? Definitely not Gen Xers (like me) or (Ys and Millennials of course). 

Regardless, even for the tech savvy, I have found that many people do not crowd-source their information from forums anyway. I mention it all the time when I talk about a DIY fix on my motorcycle and a good handful of people look at me with blank stares.

On another note...jeez, I didn't even know a .33 gallon existed. Yipes.


----------



## Mousie

I didn't know such a small tank existed either!


Even in the gaming community where I am surrounded by kids with overpriced alien laptops, half of them can't open a zip file to install addons for world of warcraft. (yup, even at 50 I'm a gamer, too lol). Just cuz you have the tech doesn't mean you know how to make use of it. ;-)


----------



## youbettarecognize

Wowee. he he


----------



## youbettarecognize

*Micro tank*

How about this? Someone's got a sense of humor out there...because they can't be serious about this right?


Here's the link that shows the little baby fish they put into this fish tank. Skip to 1:33 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BAcbXqhhOiY


----------



## Strawberry12

^^ I believe it came out that that one was just an art piece/world record thing, not actually their home. Still gives the wrong impression to the public imo. 


Re: tech- my aunt has a smartphone, tablet, and computer, but she's still lagging a bit in the tech department-- she has a different facebook account for each device, so she's like "oh I want to play you on worlds with friends on my ipad, you have to add my ipad account"

er....what? tried to tell her that she could just sign into the same account but she got confused.


----------



## youbettarecognize

Strawberry12 said:


> ^^ so she's like "oh I want to play you on worlds with friends on my ipad, you have to add my ipad account"
> er....what? tried to tell her that she could just sign into the same account but she got confused.


So cute. Aren't they adorable in this way? I have a 78 year old family member who was a neurosurgeon, and is still sharp as a tack, but is the same way with tech. He tries though, just like your aunt, which is all that anyone could ask for really


----------



## Isabella15

bserrano2 said:


> came across this on pinterest. Uhm what is this all about???


Someone please explain


----------



## VivianKJean

Isabella15 said:


> Someone please explain


you blow into it and it makes bubbles.


----------



## castorag

If my picture doesn't have a URL, I don't think I can post it. But anyway, I have my flameproofies on, so let me just describe my Fredo (sleeps with the fishes) and his tank. He is, of course, an ordinary pet store fish, brought home in a small plastic cup at about 1" in length with not so much of a fancy tail, a beautiful glowing red. 

He lives in a 1.75L tank (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cdQ00LeM9Zg) with a live plant, a small thermometer and heater on a timer to vary heating cycle depending on ambient temp (on more in the winter than the summer), some polished beach rocks, and a siphon at the bottom and gets a complete water change (with conditioner) every day about 15 minutes after his breakfast. The video shows them pouring in just a glassful of water, but I use a full 2L bottle with a hair more than 0.35cc of API Stress Coat and use a turkey baster to make sure the sediment is coming up the spout. Doesn't bother him. Never any problems with algae, plant is healthy too.

For a snack he loves a fresh mosquito now and then, or some fruit flies. He's been in my office since February, having doubled in size, grown a huge tail and fins, and become very frilly and personable. I get big bubble nests almost very day and he seems happy to see me when I come in to work. 

Now I know perfectly well that some folks will be outraged at the small tank size, but he seems normally active, healthy, and is growing, so I can't think it's a bad place for him. Sure, a person won't live in a closet...but a lot of people are very happy in microlofts. Fredo is in good shape, we're all happy about it. And the houseplants have really enjoyed getting used Fredo water-- a weak fertilizer more often than a strong one episodically seems to make nice even growth. I think you have to look at the overall health of the animal, and by any measure, Fredo is doing just fine.


----------



## Aquastar

Castorag, I thought the older posters from earlier this year had left this discussion in the dust. Why do you need to bring it up now? I understand that he is healthy, but most Bettas enjoy some room to patrol their territory. And other people may not understand that you clean the tank as needed, so as soon as you post anything without the statement above I can guarantee that someone Wilmington it because of your obviously small tank.


----------



## Mousie

castorag said:


> He lives in a 1.75L tank (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cdQ00LeM9Zg) with a live plant, a small thermometer and heater some polished beach rocks


There's this thing called water displacement. After adding all of that to the tank you're no longer looking at anywhere close 0.46 gallons of water. Outraged would be putting it mildly. That is no way for any fish to live.

In their natural habitat they do not live in puddles. The water may be shallow, but it also spans over several miles. It is our responsibility to give our fish an environment as close to their natural habitat as we can. Living in less than a gallon of water is no where near livable conditions.



castorag said:


> I think you have to look at the overall health of the animal, and by any measure, Fredo is doing just fine.


Just fine in less than a gallon of water. I think not. Either you posted here to try and talk yourself into being justified with those living conditions or to incite anger in others. Either way, not amused.


----------



## Soriel

I feel that Bettas prefer a horizontally wide tank, than a vertically tall tank. If I really have to choose between 2 small tanks, I'll go for one that is horizontally wide. The vertically tall jar seems so claustrophobic :shock:


----------



## Isabella15

"Fuel cell with a side of betta fish"
Found it here
http://hackaday.com/2014/10/16/microbial-fuel-cell-with-a-side-of-betta-fish/


----------



## Isabella15

Some other tanks:


----------



## Isabella15

This one is terrible


----------



## Isabella15

Poor fish :-(


----------



## Revosok

This is just an accident waiting to happen. Look at the betta, then look at the 7 gouramis


----------



## LTygress

JelloBetta said:


> *The iPond*
> 
> I'm really worried not just because it's small, but electricity and water don't mix. Think about that poor betta trapped in there, help!


Not to mention, the poor thing has to deal with all of those vibrations when the music is playing...


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover

So, I was walking through the mall with my mom and brother and I see this in a random kitchen store:







And I'm like, "Ha ha, this is cool. It's a fish...bowl. Get it? Fish bowl?"


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover

But then I looked at the box and it stopped being cool altogether.







Whaaaaat? You're seriously going to put a betta in there?


----------



## Sadist

Wow, maybe a plant would look nice in there. I think it actually looks funny with water in it (even without the idea of putting a fish in there, poor guy!


----------



## LittleStar

Oh my gawd what an awesome thread! Thank you all so much for sharing these unsafe tanks!


----------



## Gariana

Overprotective Fish Lover said:


> But then I looked at the box and it stopped being cool altogether.
> 
> Whaaaaat? You're seriously going to put a betta in there?


The "Better Living" text on the box makes it even worse :|


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover

Gariana said:


> The "Better Living" text on the box makes it even worse :|


I know right?


----------



## Cinderwolf

The ultimate" terrible tank" 

They were in the betta section but it labeled as for goldfish! I couldn't even fit my fist in it and i have tiny hands. And the instructions are laughable.


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover

HOLY GUACAMOLES that's just plain ludicrous. The poor animals!


----------



## BettaSplendid

That "goldfish bowl" is a NIGHTMARE.


----------



## Fenghuang

We have been looking a lot into sustainable gardening recently and aquaponics came up a lot. Which led to some how-to blogs and Pininterest. 

Which led to finding lots of pictures of aquaponic systems like this...


----------



## Cinderwolf

Oh my GOD the Oscars! They can hardly move I imagine!


----------



## Fenghuang

Seriously. Seems like the fish are just disposable to their owners. :-(


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover

Is this not supposed to be "eco-friendly" or something? And the cruel ending of innocent lives is considered "eco-friendly"???


----------



## Vergil

I'm actually trying to look into those hydroponic setups so I can keep indoor plants that help purify the air like peace lilies, golden pothos, etc. 

One of the petshops nearby has this model:










Was even more expensive than the custom tank I got. Honestly it's more of a marketing gimmick esp. for folks with not a lot of space.


----------



## Fenghuang

I agree that it's a marketing gimmick. Honestly, if a person wants to grow plants like that, they don't even need a special aquaponic tank. Easiest and cheapest thing to do is go to Walmart, buy a plastic shower caddy/basket thing for $3-6 (depending on size and shape), and suction cup/hang it to the side of your tank (some even come with suction cups). Add substrate. Add plant(s). There you go. 

You would have to modify them a little bit for plants that don't tolerate as much water, but pothos and peace lilies are pretty much monsters.


----------



## Sadist

I had to cringe at the poor oscars and at the baby chinese algae eater fish in with the red betta in a 1/2 gallon tank. 

I make the hydroponic work for me in a home made way, too. I took the back parts of the folding lids off and have pothos leaves propped up on the lids with as much vines in the water as I could fit. The smaller pieces are a pain in the butt and might get planted into pots, but the long vines with big leaves are awesome! 
I've even seen the otos grooming algae from the roots.

I might make some room for some peace lily, too.


----------



## Cinderwolf

I always wanted to do an aquaponics kinda thing, but by planting the back of my filter. Of course I would leave some medium in there to hold my cycle but i'd also just put some hardy plant roots in there as well.


----------



## Sadist

I've seen people do that, too! Mine is too full of filter stuff to fit any plant roots 

My floating plant and pothos roots will grow into sponge material, so be sure you want whatever's in your filter to be there forever!


----------



## Cinderwolf

Sadist said:


> I've seen people do that, too! Mine is too full of filter stuff to fit any plant roots
> 
> My floating plant and pothos roots will grow into sponge material, so be sure you want whatever's in your filter to be there forever!


Mines too crammed full as well to fit plants, but it has always been a thought of mine. I'll probably do it when I have a big tank and a bigger filter since my 10 gal filter is just not big enough to hold my filter medium and the roots haha


----------



## DangerousAngel

Gosh, the one with the red Betta really made me cringe. The look on his face is just like 'why are you doing this to me??' He looks so sad. :-( UGH and that last one was just crazy!


----------



## Sadist

Cinderwolf said:


> Mines too crammed full as well to fit plants, but it has always been a thought of mine. I'll probably do it when I have a big tank and a bigger filter since my 10 gal filter is just not big enough to hold my filter medium and the roots haha


I just upgraded the 10 gallon filter to a 30 gallon filter and put the tiny pothos clippings in the back! There's enough room below their roots to either let the roots get super huge or put some lava rocks there. I think I'll do the lava rocks, and the roots can grow in them.


----------



## Sadist

Vergil said:


> I'm actually trying to look into those hydroponic setups so I can keep indoor plants that help purify the air like peace lilies, golden pothos, etc.
> 
> One of the petshops nearby has this model:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was even more expensive than the custom tank I got. Honestly it's more of a marketing gimmick esp. for folks with not a lot of space.


I think you could make your own in a larger tank just fine. You just have to finagle the plants around like you would with lucky bamboo.


----------



## Cinderwolf

Sadist said:


> I just upgraded the 10 gallon filter to a 30 gallon filter and put the tiny pothos clippings in the back! There's enough room below their roots to either let the roots get super huge or put some lava rocks there. I think I'll do the lava rocks, and the roots can grow in them.


That sounds lovely!


----------



## Vergil

Fenghuang said:


> I agree that it's a marketing gimmick. Honestly, if a person wants to grow plants like that, they don't even need a special aquaponic tank. Easiest and cheapest thing to do is go to Walmart, buy a plastic shower caddy/basket thing for $3-6 (depending on size and shape), and suction cup/hang it to the side of your tank (some even come with suction cups). Add substrate. Add plant(s). There you go.
> 
> You would have to modify them a little bit for plants that don't tolerate as much water, but pothos and peace lilies are pretty much monsters.



Thanks. I've been looking for similar looking stuff - like those organizer pen containers. I think my biggest problem now is looking for a better light fixture. 

+1 with the peace lilies. I have mine in Akabane's tank and it's growing better than the peace lily I have in soil. I'm currently waiting on the garden center next to my go-to LFS to carry pothos.


----------



## Vergil

Sadist said:


> I think you could make your own in a larger tank just fine. You just have to finagle the plants around like you would with lucky bamboo.


I'm planning to. I might have to get the lid for my tank altered or some such since the glass was custom fit to leave only 1/4 of the space for tall growing plants. Currently lucky bamboo are growing out of that spot.


----------



## stellenternet

This:


----------



## Sadist

I used a jar like that once as an emergency over-night hospital tank, but it shouldn't be a permanent home!


----------



## blackjack

These "tanks" are sickening. People suck

Caution: I'm going to go into a long rant now Read on at your own risk.

Okay, I get that stores are giving faulty information as to the care of the animals they sell, (in this case, bettas). It's all about the money, I get it. 

Now, everybody seems to defend the people who buy these fish and put them in these tiny little bowls, cubes, whatever, because they were given bad information, (you know, it's not like there's information readily available if you just pick up a book or have any idea how the internet works). What about genuinely caring about the living being that now depends on you? What about common sense? Even if you buy into the idea that bettas stress in too big of places, wouldn't you at least provide enough room for them to swim a little? 

Getting too small of a bowl or tank is understandable. It's a very common mistake and certainly doesn't mean you don't care. Everyone makes mistakes and if someone's told two opposing things are correct, the easier way is likely how they'll go. Why complicate it if you're also being told the easy way is right? 

I cannot however, in any way shape or form, justify the prisons I've seen on this thread. What is wrong with people! Why can they not see a living thing for what it is, LIVING, not some pretty decoration to be replaced when it's broken, (read: dead)? 

Are they decorative? Of course they are. They're beautiful fish and they're enjoyable to watch. You give them an aesthetically pleasing tank and setup and keep them where they can be seen. In other words, they aren't decorations, but are decorative. There's a difference. They are living beings with their own personalities and they are companions, (try to convince these people of that). 

What's truly aggravating is that legally there's nothing we can do. Animal welfare laws don't even touch fish. Trying to educate these people is usually done in vain. Those who treat them like this are highly unlikely to listen to reason. It they don't see it as a pet instead of a conversation piece they probably never will. 

Although it was just spewing forth from my mind, I actually had to go back over every word I wrote, in order to stay within the forum's rules. These are the kinds of things that have bothered me even during childhood.

Okay, I think I'm done now.


----------



## stellenternet

Well said blackjack


----------



## Sadist

I feel the same way, Blackjack.


----------



## Isabella15

Yeah I agree, very well said Blackjack


----------



## DangerousAngel

+1 BlacJack!


----------



## Soriel

Poor bettas, these are sold on China's Taobao, with many buyers too


----------



## VillagerSparky

I should have really not been drinking tea when looking at the last post, I spat it all over the screen with shock at the images.


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover

"Hm, do you suppose they're...hard to believe, but..._not_ happy, not being able to swim, or even turn around in there? Nah. Whatever."


----------



## blackjack

Okay, that's just... I don't even know where to begin. It's seriously sickening. Though I guess China is sadly known for some of these kinds of things


----------

